# DIY Fruit Recipes



## Andre

On our quest to start a thread for each juice category (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast), this is the thread for DIY Fruit recipes.

*Please only post DIY Fruit recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Please feel free to repost your favourite Fruit recipe from other threads.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*:

Blue Voodoo clone. Tantalizing mix of sweet and tangy. (@PsyCLown)
Looma. An unusual, exotic fruit recipe. (@rogue zombie)
Cornucopia, a mouthful of berries and sundry fruit. (@Patrick)
Odd mix of fruit, which works very well here. (@Sickboy77)
Monsters Melons clone. Very popular. Here and here. (@Caveman)
Dreamer clone, sweet with fresh fruit here. (@B1G_WH1T3)
Bearded dragon, a cool, fresh and slightly bitter juice for summertime here. (@rogue zombie)
Bombies Nana Cream clone. Perfect, not overpowering, banana vape here. (@dstroya)
A light, refreshing, peachy sparkling juice here. (@Andre)
True blueberry taste bolstered by peach and strawberry here. (@Andre)
Fruit Roll-up. (@BumbleBee)
Mango perfection. (@Andre)
Sweet and slightly tart fruit with a floral note taking it to another dimension here. (@rogue zombie)
Coconut-Mango-Strawberry here. (@GregF)
Hobbe's Blood clone - watermelon, strawberry and just a hint of coconut. (@rogue zombie)
Juicy Apple. Crisp, light apple. (@Huffapuff)
Apple ADV. (@MoneymanVape)
AppleJack. (@Caramia)
SA Citrus Bomb, a well balanced citrus juice, using local concentrates only. (@Rude Rudi)
Melon & Honey. (@Rude Rudi)
Fujisitus, a smooth and subtle Apple Caramel Drop. (@incredible_hullk)
Strawberry Red Vines. More candy than fruit, interpretation of NNML Carnage. (@Larry)
Cranberrry/Raspberry biscuit. (@Viper_SA)
Perfect Melons, very authentic. (@Andre)
Happiness, Cranberry, Apple with Vanilla and a dash of sugar by @NewOobY.
Berry Blendz, a Papa Smurf re-mix by @DanielSLP.
Sweet Summer, Strawberry and Watermelon and magic by @acorn.
Doug's Awesome Sauce - creamy and sweet, starring Strawberry. (@Rude Rudi).
Ruby Red Grapefruit, a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It is juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet. (@Andre).
Coconut Pineapple by @ivc_mixer.
Exotic Mangosteen, light and bright exotic fruits by @Andre.
Farleys Gnarly clone, fruity and tangy with bubblegum notes. (@Andre)
Hey Jude, Strawberry with soft Peach in the background and softened by some Blueberry. Designed for Strawberry lovers by @rogue zombie.
Chilled Strawberry, shake and vape. Created by @Friep.
Melons, an adaption of a remix of Monster Melons. A @Max mix.
XTC, a remix of XXX (I think) - litchi with berries and cool. Creation of @Vino1718 ( Retracted ).
Papa Smurf, @thumptrump's interpretation of VapeMOB's version of magical berries.
SWAK, it is all in the name - delicious combination of *S*trawberry, *W*hite Grape *A*nd *K*iwi. Created by @darryn.britton.
Kamakanzi, @Vino1718's interpretation of Kanzi by 12 Monkeys. Lovely summer vape.
Peach Iced Tea, just like Lipton's. Reported by @PhillipF.
Candew Milk, a magnificent melon milk. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Missionary, exotic strawberry touched grape soda. Proudly created by @Chukin'Vape.
Reaper's Wrath Remix, the original is described as "A carnival of Strawberries and Peach, oozing with sweet and sour funfair and a tart finish.". Remixed by @Vino1718.
Morpheus, a Red Pill Remix by @Vino1718.
Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix). Perfect summer vape. Reported by @Andre.
Chilled Orange, ice cold orange as tweaked by @Andre.
Fruit Fiesta, a full fruity party in you mouth. Proudly created by @Strontium.
Pamela's Bowl - iced, fizzy watermelon. Creation of @Hallucinated_ .
Pychee - a vitalizing blend of fresh pear and vibrant lychee, accented with a touch of coconut. By the master mixer @Rude Rudi.
PIIINK - sweet strawberry and tart lemons. @rogue zombie's labour of love.
Awesome 4Some - a celebration of the wonderful spectrum of citrus. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Fiestas and Fiascos. Sweet Guava with tart grapefruit and hops bitterness. Thick, dense, and juicy. Reported by @Andre.
Icee Grape. An unashamedly fantastic chilled grape vape. By @Rude Rudi.
Mango Juice. As the name says. Perfect as an ADV. Lovingly created by @Raindance.
BaMangoMi. Double mango chasing the Cush Man profile. Work of @Chukin'Vape.
Mango Milk. A thick and creamy light mango milk saluting the splendour of mango. Endeavour of @Rude Rudi.
RED. An eclectic blend of RED heroes creating a mezmerising taste sensation. Baby of @Rude Rudi.
Stoned. A refreshing blend of stunning summer drupes, celebrating the sweet and juicy magnificence of stone fruit. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Tungfcuk. Bright tropical toned fruit profile with a bitterish zesty lime and a dark syrupy ginger. Created by @zandernwn.
Icee Berry. A fantastic chilled mixed berry mix - simple and delicious! From @Rude Rudi's Icee range.
Granadilla - that real granadilla taste. Created by @Andre.
Soma. A juicy and icy apple strawberry vape. From the recipe book of @Adephi.
Red Lychee by @Dietz.
Andre's Fruity Wicks Bubblegum. Sweet, tangy, fruity and wacksy wicksy bubblegum. By @Andre.
Tropicana. A delicious union of perfectly ripe tropical fruits. A @Rude Rudi creation.
Mango Lychee. Courtesy of @Adephi.
Sexy Beach. The classic summer cocktail...juicy, refreshing and delicious! Work of @Rude Rudi.
Icee Pear. A refreshingly juicy, chilled, pear with a hint of vanilla...From @Rude Rudi's Icee range.
Pango. A delicious mango & papaya blend celebrating the magnificence of FE Mango. From the canvas of @Rude Rudi.
Icee Mandarin. A tantalisingly refreshing, chilled, fresh mandarin vape. From @Rude Rudi's Icee range.
PMS - Peach Mango strawberry Ice. A balanced and flavourful mix. Work of @StompieZA.
Bactus. A fanciful combination of banana and cactus. Brought to us by @Rude Rudi.
Blackpear. A delightful blend of juicy blackberries and crisp pear. From @Rude Rudi's lab.
My Daily Salts. A nice and sweet nutty fruit vibe. By @NewOobY.
Frozen Berries, a refreshing berry ice juice. From the @StompieZA studio.
Bloody Fig. A fanciful blend of blood orange & fresh figs with a dab of dark chocolate. A @Rude Rudi creation.
MangTrio. A trio of mangoes to get that perfectly ripe stringy mango that's juicy and sweet. Work of @StompieZA.
FBI. Forest Berry ICE. @StompieZA has been very busy.
Mango Fandango. A smooth, thick and creamy mango juice. Created by @StompieZA.
Pango2. A thick tropical papaya cocktail. Created by @Rude Rudi.
A creamy citrus & fruit mix. Created by @Resistance.
Pinita Colada. A luscious blend of pineapple, mango & coconut cream. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Island Exotic. A sweet explosion of exotic fruits. Created by @StompieZA.
Unicorn Vomit by Vapor Raven. Mixed fruit. Shared by @Kiai.
Passionade by @Rude Rudi on ATF. A refreshing passion fruit and lemonade cocktail.. Shared by @Stranger.
Mango Pineapple mix. Created by @Teunh.
Green Bastard by YippYo on ATF. A sweet & juicy tropical fruit profile Shared by @alex1501.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## PsyCLown

*Blue Voodoo Clone*

TPA Peach (Juicy) 10%
TPA Raspberry (Sweet) 5%
Sweetner 5%

Really tasty! Not a new clone recipe either, but it fits with this thread.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/89796/Blue+Voodoo+clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

*LOOMA*

A firm favourite of mine. Hard to describe,* an usual exotic fruit recipe. Fresh, just the right amount of sweet... If you're looking for a different fruit, this is it.
*
CAP Harvest Berry 5.5%
FA Forest Fruit 4.5%
INW Raspberry 0.5%
INW Cactus 0.6%
FA Fuji Apple 0.3%

I make it at 70Vg and steep for a week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silent Echo

rogue zombie said:


> *LOOMA*
> 
> A firm favourite of mine. Hard to describe,* an usual exotic fruit recipe. Fresh, just the right amount of sweet... If you're looking for a different fruit, this is it.
> *
> CAP Harvest Berry 5.5%
> FA Forest Fruit 4.5%
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> INW Cactus 0.6%
> FA Fuji Apple 0.3%
> 
> I make it at 70Vg and steep for a week.



That sounds delicious. Must try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silent Echo said:


> That sounds delicious. Must try it!


It really is!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patrick

Cornucopia : 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/699372/Cornucopia

1.5% Boysenberry (Flavorah) 
0.2% Cactus (INAWERA) 
2% Cream Cheese Icing (LA) 
2% Harvest Berry (CAP) 
2% Orange Citrus (Flavorah) 
1.5% Raspberry (Sweet) (TPA) 
1% Sour %20 (TPA) 
3% Vanilla Swirl (TPA) 
2% Whipped Cream (TPA) 

Flavor total: 15.2%

@rogue zombie looks like we were after some of the same flavours there.

This is just a mouthful of berries and sundry fruit. Not overly sweet (even with the cream cheese) and just shouting out for Summer. 

7-10 days steep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

A odd mix of fruits, but works really well. Made a batch for our cloud comp / meet at oh my ecig this past weekend.

Tfa Banana @ 1.5% (Ripe Banana @ 1%)
Tfa Watermelon @ 3%

Steep for around 4 days, open everyday for a minute or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

My goto ADV for a while,

I have made multiple adaptations from this for my own vaping pleasure as well.

Monster Melons.
Cantaloupe (TFA) 5%
Mango (TFA) 5%
Papaya (TFA) 5 %
Koolada (TFA) 1~2%
I use 1 drop EM per 10ML

-- Add 2 - 4 % menthol to make a delicious menthol melons. 

Shake and Vape certified.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> A odd mix of fruits, but works really well. Made a batch for our cloud comp / meet at oh my ecig this past weekend.
> 
> Banana @ 1.5% (Ripe Banana @ 1%)
> Watermelon @ 3%
> 
> Steep for around 4 days, open everyday for a minute or so.


TFA? Please update your post with the brand if applicable.


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> TFA? Please update your post with the brand if applicable.


Updated, sorry about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Updated, sorry about that


Hey, mate - no problem at all. I have forgotten far, far worse. You now have a magical number of posts - 777!


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> Hey, mate - no problem at all. I have forgotten far, far worse. You now have a magical number of posts - 777!


True dat.. oooo my lucky number 7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B1G_WH1T3

The Dreamer Clone

TFA Ripe Strawberry 10%
TFA Peach Juicy 6%
TFA Pineapple 4%
Ethyl maltol 1 drop / 15ml (100ml I use 4 drops ) { my own addition to the original clone recipe I like sweet stuff }

*sweetener - have not used it yet as I like how the ethyl makes it a easy vape experience and rounds off the juice combination very well and also gives it a very smooth hit on the taste-buds, Sweetener will be an artificial sweet flavor where ethyl brings out the natural flavor of the fruit. 

Steep 1 week minimum or max 2 weeks / Shake and vape can be done but recommend the steeping time

Do not substitute the strawberry I have tried everything, you can however use DX peach and DX pineapple.

this is a very sweetish vape with fresh fruit flavor, you can remove the ethyl maltol as it gives the sweetness of the natural fruits, you will taste the pineapple and can drop it down to 2% if you feel like it. 

*warning for drippers this juice does not play well with other juices so i will recommend a clean wick when you move to anything else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Love this thread
Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jlw777

How can I measure ethyl maltol if it came in crystal form?


----------



## VapeSnow

jlw777 said:


> How can I measure ethyl maltol if it came in crystal form?



1/4 teaspoon in 10ml Pg

1/2 teaspoon in 20ml pg

1/4 = 8.5 Grams

1/2 = 17 grams

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Nice thread. Any coconut Pineapple recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This is probably more a menthol, but fruit nonetheless.

I played with this combo for months before settling on these simple percentages

It's a cool, fresh and slightly bitter juice. Something I would imagine vaping in a desert...

Bearded Dragon

INW Cactus 2%
INW Lime 0.5%
(10% )Menthol Solution 0.35%

I mix it at 70Vg. Needs a day or two for the Lime to settle.

Inawera actually sell this combo, without the Menthol, as a concentrate - so you know Cactus and Lime are good friends.

INW Lime is strong, so up it if you use something else. BUT INW Lime has a Lime peel sort of aftertaste, which makes it authentic.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Please do not post recipes you have not mixed and tasted and like. See the very first post in this thread. Kindly delete your post. You can PM this one to @MoneymanVape.


Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dstroya

I've been looking for a banana vape for a while and I haven't been able to put this down all week!

Bombies Nana Cream by fizzmustard...

(LA) Banana Cream 5%
(TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
(TPA) Strawberry 7%

Was only nice for me after a week curing

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

dstroya said:


> I've been looking for a banana vape for a while and I haven't been able to put this down all week!
> 
> Bombies Nana Cream by fizzmustard...
> 
> (LA) Banana Cream 5%
> (TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
> (TPA) Strawberry 7%
> 
> Was only nice for me after a week curing
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream



This is one that's part of my 400ml Monthly rotation, has been for the last 2 months and I can't get enough of it too.
I did sub out LA Banana Cream (ran out) for TFA Banana Cream on my last mix and the difference was almost indistinguishable from the original clone.

As you found it's good after a week of steeping and I found even better after 3 weeks 

So glad I'm not the only 1 nutters about this juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Greyz said:


> This is one that's part of my 400ml Monthly rotation, has been for the last 2 months and I can't get enough of it too.
> I did sub out LA Banana Cream (ran out) for TFA Banana Cream on my last mix and the difference was almost indistinguishable from the original clone.
> 
> As you found it's good after a week of steeping and I found even better after 3 weeks
> 
> So glad I'm not the only 1 nutters about this juice!



Did you sub the Banana Cream at the same %


----------



## Greyz

GregF said:


> Did you sub the Banana Cream at the same %


No I upped the TFA Banana and cream to 6% as I was worried it was weaker than the LA BnC. Its still very good I'm making 50ml for my mate whose going to Malaysia tomorrow and 30ml for myself. I don't need to bit of can't help it. This will be perfect in 2 weeks 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> No I upped the TFA Banana and cream to 6% as I was worried it was weaker than the LA BnC. Its still very good I'm making 50ml for my mate whose going to Malaysia tomorrow and 30ml for myself. I don't need to bit of can't help it. This will be perfect in 2 weeks
> View attachment 60182
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've been using that Calculator to.

May I ask why your base is 25/75?
Isn't that supposed to be the pg/Vg ratio of your nic?

So I am currently using 50/50 nic, so I set it there. Am I doing it wrong?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

I disregard those figures pg/vg ratios completely when I punched that into potv because have a stash of premixed VG/PG/Nic at 80/20/3mg. I just really use the calc for the concentrates 7% in mls. If total concentrates are 9ml and I'm making 50ml I add in 41ml premix.

Sorry I should have stated that. I was just giving it the % for the Banana Cream TFA I used. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> I've been using that Calculator to.
> 
> May I ask why your base is 25/75?
> Isn't that supposed to be the pg/Vg ratio of your nic?
> 
> So I am currently using 50/50 nic, so I set it there. Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry Rogue if ur mixing ur own nic and pg and vg please use the calc to program in what you have or require. 
My premix makes my mixing easier from that perspective. I don't vape high nic juice. In fact 3mg from the shop will give me a head rush fast lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Okay mixing done for my mate and a 30ml Nana Cream for myself    
Didn't need it but what the hell it won't last long, maybe this 1 will actually get through a weeks steeping lol






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol ah okay @Greyz , I was a bit confused there. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

If you like a light, refreshing, peachy, sparkling juice, this one if for you. I got the recipe here. This recipe already has 26 five star ratings on there. A winner and ADV for me.

I used TFA Champagne (in stead of the FA one) to good effect. Good as a shake and vape, but the white peach really comes into it own after a week or so. The apple is barely noticeable, it mainly adds body. I added the Grapefruit to make it a tad less sweet, not that it is a sweet juice to start off with, but I like as little sweet as possible. So the Grapefruit is totally optional and, if you want to add it, any brand should do.

*Peachy Sparkle*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jlw777

Any tried and proven mango receipes?


----------



## Static

For Bombies Nana Cream can I use TFA Banana cream instead of LA Banana Cream, and what % ?


----------



## Greyz

Static said:


> For Bombies Nana Cream can I use TFA Banana cream instead of LA Banana Cream, and what % ?


I did that and just upped the TFA to 6% you don't want to use more the 8% of the Banana Cream it gets a funny taste at high percentages. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Static

Thanks will try it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> My goto ADV for a while,
> 
> I have made multiple adaptations from this for my own vaping pleasure as well.
> 
> Monster Melons.
> Cantaloupe (TFA) 5%
> Mango (TFA) 5%
> Papaya (TFA) 5 %
> Koolada (TFA) 1~2%
> I use 1 drop EM per 10ML
> 
> -- Add 2 - 4 % menthol to make a delicious menthol melons.
> 
> Shake and Vape certified.


One of my ADVs too. And much better than the original imo. The recipe I settled on, probably because of what I had in stock, looks like this:

*Monster Melons*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

I found this gem here.

The up front taste is Blueberry with just a very light touch of earthiness/green. Nice full mouth feel. Very ripe fruity, but only natural fruit sweetness. The Strawberry adding creaminess and the Peach a contrasting lightness. I think the Strawberry Ripe fans will enjoy the way it is used in this recipe.

*Blue PS*

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## jlw777

Andre said:


> I found this gem here.
> 
> The up front taste is Blueberry with just a very light touch of earthiness/green. Nice full mouth feel. Very ripe fruity, but only natural fruit sweetness. The Strawberry adding creaminess and the Peach a contrasting lightness. I think the Strawberry Ripe fans will enjoy the way it is used in this recipe.
> 
> *Blue PS*


The shop didn't have juicy peach, could I substitute with nectarine instead?


----------



## Andre

jlw777 said:


> The shop didn't have juicy peach, could I substitute with nectarine instead?


I have not tried Nectarine, but it should be close enough to work. Give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I found this gem here.
> 
> The up front taste is Blueberry with just a very light touch of earthiness/green. Nice full mouth feel. Very ripe fruity, but only natural fruit sweetness. The Strawberry adding creaminess and the Peach a contrasting lightness. I think the Strawberry Ripe fans will enjoy the way it is used in this recipe.
> 
> *Blue PS*


I can't keep up with you  



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I can't keep up with you


Lol, I cannot keep up with myself! At least the stuff gets time to steep. And I have quite a collection of keepers already.

My current tasting panel of juices:

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Wow @Andre , that is impressive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Are the reo bottles just smaller samples, or seperate mixes?


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Are the reo bottles just smaller samples, or seperate mixes?


Just samples from the bigger bottles and leftover from last tasting. I taste in a Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's one that I really enjoy:

Fruit Roll-up

TFA - Juicy Peach 5%
TFA - Strawberry Ripe 2.5%
Capella - Sweet Strawberry 2.5%

I mixed this up at 70VG and at 6mg it has a nice punchy throat hit, just shake and vape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## kyle_redbull

I've played around with all tfa strawberry ripe, VBIC and mango and it's delicious


----------



## Andre

Could not wait to get home from a day of meetings to share this awesome mango recipe, called "Mango Crack". Most Mango juices I have tried so far have been meh - too sweet, overripe or perfumy.

Found this one here - the description is spot on. Mixed it on 13 July 2016 and cracked it open yesterday (27 July) evening. Wow, not too sweet (I did leave out the Ethyl Maltol the original recipe calls for) with that awesome green, natural tinge - if you like Wiener Vape Co's Fetch (Papaya) you will love this one.

I used FW Papaya in stead of the TFA one called for.






BTW, if you like a ripe, sweet, mild, but authentic mango (not overripe, overly sweet or perfumy) try HIC's to buy Kokopelli Mango here. I tasted that just before I tried Mango Crack and thought it was awesome - until I tried Mango Crack. I prefer the green/rind tinge of Mango Crack.

26 September 2018. Here is a remix of this recipe. A much better mango juice all round. Thanks to all who drew our attention to CBE/FSA Double Mango.

*Double Mango Crack / Double Alphonso Mango Crack*
CBE/FSA Double Mango 5.0 % (0r, even better, CBE/FSA Double Mango 2.5 % and FSA Malaysian Alphonso Mango 2.5 %)
TFA Dragonfruit 2.0 %
CAP Sweet Mango 1.0 %
FA Fuji Apple 1.0 %
TFA Papaya 0.5 %
INW Cactus 0.5 %
Add sweetener to your taste, I prefer it without.

Total flavour: 10.0 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> Could not wait to get home from a day of meetings to share this awesome mango recipe, called "Mango Crack". Most Mango juices I have tried so far have been meh - too sweet, overripe or perfumy.
> 
> Found this one here - the description is spot on. Mixed it on 13 July 2016 and cracked it open yesterday (27 July) evening. Wow, not too sweet (I did leave out the Ethyl Maltol the original recipe calls for) with that awesome green, natural tinge - if you like Wiener Vape Co's Fetch (Papaya) you will love this one.
> 
> I used FW Papaya in stead of the TFA one called for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you like a ripe, sweet, mild, but authentic mango (not overripe, overly sweet or perfumy) try HIC's to buy Kokopelli Mango here. I tasted that just before I tried Mango Crack and thought it was awesome - until I tried Mango Crack. I prefer the green/rind tinge of Mango Crack.


What purpose does the cactus serve in some of these recipes?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Glytch said:


> What purpose does the cactus serve in some of these recipes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


INW Cactus is a must in any concentrate collection imo. It can "add sweet-cream flavor, tartness, sweetness, prickly-pear flavor, and can modify other flavors in sometimes unexpected ways" (per HIC). In the mango recipe above it adds a juicy and full mouth feel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> INW Cactus is a must in any concentrate collection imo. It can "add sweet-cream flavor, tartness, sweetness, prickly-pear flavor, and can modify other flavors in sometimes unexpected ways" (per HIC). In the mango recipe above it adds a juicy and full mouth feel.



Good to know! Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Using INW Cactus also adds juiciness.

Thanks @Andre, I love Mango but have been sorely disappointed with anything I've made before. Gave up on it. I can actually see how the Papaya and Cactus would compliment Mango, but the Apple comes as a surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Using INW Cactus also adds juiciness.
> 
> Thanks @Andre, I love Mango but have been sorely disappointed with anything I've made before. Gave up on it. I can actually see how the Papaya and Cactus would compliment Mango, but the Apple comes as a surprise.


Yeah, the creator says the Apple turned on the light switch for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing that Mango one @Andre

I like mango!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch

PsyCLown said:


> *Blue Voodoo Clone*
> 
> TPA Peach (Juicy) 10%
> TPA Raspberry (Sweet) 5%
> Sweetner 5%
> 
> Really tasty! Not a new clone recipe either, but it fits with this thread.





Andre said:


> I found this gem here.
> 
> The up front taste is Blueberry with just a very light touch of earthiness/green. Nice full mouth feel. Very ripe fruity, but only natural fruit sweetness. The Strawberry adding creaminess and the Peach a contrasting lightness. I think the Strawberry Ripe fans will enjoy the way it is used in this recipe.
> 
> *Blue PS*



Suggestions for Steep Times for these two @Andre and @PsyCLown please


----------



## Andre

Glytch said:


> Suggestions for Steep Times for these two @Andre and @PsyCLown please


Personally I let it cure for a week, but around 5 days should be fine imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch

Thank you!


----------



## rogue zombie

Fizzmustard posted this on ELR , which reminded me of it.

It was previously posted on Reddit, I've tried it and it's great.

It's a difficult one to describe, because its so unusual. I would say a slightly floral, sweet and slightly sour fruit. Very Juicy. Don't let the floral note put you off, I would say it's mainly a fruit, but the floral note gives it another dimension.

TFA Honeysuckle 4%
FA Lime Tahity Cold Pressed 1%
TFA Pear 4%
TFA Strawberry 4%
70VG

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/61480
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Fizzmustard posted this on ELR , which reminded me of it.
> 
> It was previously posted on Reddit, I've tried it and it's great.
> 
> TFA Honeysuckle 4%
> FA Lime Tahity Cold Pressed 1%
> TFA Pear 4%
> TFA Strawberry 4%
> 70VG
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/61480
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thank you. Short flavour description for the Index (on my to do list) please.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thank you. Short flavour description for the Index (on my to do list) please.


Edited 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Something my son likes so thought I would share.
All Clyrolinx (I don't waste the expensive stuff on him) 

The idea came from Tigers Blood Clone but I doubt it taste anything like that.

*Coconut-Mango-Strawberry*
CLY Banana - 0.5%
CLY Coconut - 2%
CLY Mango - 1%
CLY Strawberries and Cream - 2%
CLY Watermelon - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

*Fizzmustard's Mustard Tiger*

A new recipe from the hugely popular Fizzmustard. This is a homage to Hobbe's Blood by Vapor Chef.

Hobbe's Blood is described as "Watermelon, strawberry and a very light hint of coconut," however Fizzmustard believes he picked up a tiny bit of Pineapple to, hence the Pinacolada.

*TFA Dragonfruit 1% 
TFA Honeydew 0.3% 
TFA Pina Colada 4% 
TFA Strawberry 5% 
TFA Watermelon Candy 5% 
*
I'm bending the rules a bit, I haven't as yet had some, but since it is Fizzmustard's work, I have no doubt it will be a quality recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> *Fizzmustard's Mustard Tiger*
> 
> A new recipe from the hugely popular Fizzmustard. This is a homage to Hobbe's Blood by Vapor Chef.
> 
> Hobbe's Blood is described as "Watermelon, strawberry and a very light hint of coconut," however Fizzmustard believes he picked up a tiny bit of Pineapple to, hence the Pinacolada.
> 
> *TFA Dragonfruit 1%
> TFA Honeydew 0.3%
> TFA Pina Colada 4%
> TFA Strawberry 5%
> TFA Watermelon Candy 5%
> *
> I'm bending the rules a bit, I haven't as yet had some, but since it is Fizzmustard's work, I have no doubt it will be a quality recipe.


Thank you very much Sir, just need some Pina Colada and I can make this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Thank you very much Sir, just need some Pina Colada and I can make this



Me too, and I promised myself I wouldn't buy any concentrates this month. I thought I had around 70, turns out I have almost double that amount 

I have had various Tiger Blood recipes - which is generally Coconut, Watermelon and Strawberry, and they're all great - its a good combo of flavours. I can see Pineapple will just add to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Andre, thank you so much for the Mango Crack recipe. Made it on Tuesday night and couldn't wait to try it so I vaped it last night and it's excellent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Andre, thank you so much for the Mango Crack recipe. Made it on Tuesday night and couldn't wait to try it so I vaped it last night and it's excellent


Great stuff, glad you like it. Probably my favourite fruit juice at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

So I went with the following from this thread:

Blue Voodoo
Dreamer Clone
Nana Cream
Fruit Roll Up

The Dreamer Clone is an absolute win and it hasn't even steeped yet.

The Blue Voodoo and Fruit Roll Up are overly peachy at the moment and very sweet. Does the TFA Peach (Juicy) settle after a while?

The Nana Cream is still too early to tell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Glytch said:


> So I went with the following from this thread:
> 
> Blue Voodoo
> Dreamer Clone
> Nana Cream
> Fruit Roll Up
> 
> The Dreamer Clone is an absolute win and it hasn't even steeped yet.
> 
> The Blue Voodoo and Fruit Roll Up are overly peachy at the moment and very sweet. Does the TFA Peach (Juicy) settle after a while?
> 
> The Nana Cream is still too early to tell.


The peach doesn't really back down too far but the strawberry does come forward, it balances out well after a few days


----------



## MoneymanVape

Andre said:


> Could not wait to get home from a day of meetings to share this awesome mango recipe, called "Mango Crack". Most Mango juices I have tried so far have been meh - too sweet, overripe or perfumy.
> 
> Found this one here - the description is spot on. Mixed it on 13 July 2016 and cracked it open yesterday (27 July) evening. Wow, not too sweet (I did leave out the Ethyl Maltol the original recipe calls for) with that awesome green, natural tinge - if you like Wiener Vape Co's Fetch (Papaya) you will love this one.
> 
> I used FW Papaya in stead of the TFA one called for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you like a ripe, sweet, mild, but authentic mango (not overripe, overly sweet or perfumy) try HIC's to buy Kokopelli Mango here. I tasted that just before I tried Mango Crack and thought it was awesome - until I tried Mango Crack. I prefer the green/rind tinge of Mango Crack.


Cap mango beter than mango tfa?


----------



## Ezekiel

Much better!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

MoneymanVape said:


> Cap mango beter than mango tfa?


For this recipe no other mango than CAP Sweet Mango will work. It is an amazing juice. Get the CAP Sweet Mango.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I noticed that we don't have an apple e-juice here, so here's one to add:

*Juicy Apple*
FA Fuji Apple 1%
FA Coconut 0.5%
FA Meringue 1%

A crisp, light apple flavour that's best after 2 weeks steep. You can double the Fuji if you like, but for me it tends to overpower everything when it's over 1%. The coconut is pretty subtle at 0.5%, but it's there in the background. The meringue is there to sweeten the mix.
This recipe is an adaption of this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Ons of my adv atm.
Fuji apple Fa 4%, sour tfa 0.5%, cotton candy tfa 2% cherry blossem tfa 2%. Onley need couple days steeping. I mix mine at 20/80 pg vg ration

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

MoneymanVape said:


> Ons of my adv atm.
> Fuji apple Fa 4%, sour fa 0.5%, cotton candy tfa 2% cherry blossem tfa 2%. Onley need couple days steeping. I mix mine at 20/80 pg vg ration


Sounds very interesting. Shall have to give it a go. Did not even know FA had a Sour.


----------



## Caramia

My AppleJack:

FA Fuji 5%
TFA JackFruit 2-3%
TFA Acai 2%
TFA Sours 1-2%

Shake'n vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Andre said:


> Sounds very interesting. Shall have to give it a go. Did not even know FA had a Sour.


Try it and let me know


----------



## MoneymanVape

Caramia said:


> My AppleJack:
> 
> FA Fuji 5%
> FA JackFruit 2-3%
> FA Acai 2%
> TFA Sours 1-2%
> 
> Shake'n vape


Just Google acai. Sounds interesting.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Ao


MoneymanVape said:


> Try it and let me know


Sorry tfa Sour


----------



## Caramia

MoneymanVape said:


> Just Google acai. Sounds interesting.


Acai at 3-5% on its own is also darn good! 
I normally mix with Jackfruit, or Grape Candy.
It is quite a lovely, fruity, crisp, fresh, summersday, almost a soda, vape. I am vaping this constantly for the past week, and luvit!


----------



## MoneymanVape

[QUOTthankspost: 415302, member: 7155"]Acai at 3-5% on its own is also darn good!
I normally mix with Jackfruit, or Grape Candy.
It is quite a lovely, fruity, crisp, fresh, summersday, almost a soda, vape. I am vaping this constantly for the past week, and luvit![/QUOTE]
Damn thanks will buy month end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

MoneymanVape said:


> [QUOTthankspost: 415302, member: 7155"]Acai at 3-5% on its own is also darn good!
> I normally mix with Jackfruit, or Grape Candy.
> It is quite a lovely, fruity, crisp, fresh, summersday, almost a soda, vape. I am vaping this constantly for the past week, and luvit!


Damn thanks will buy month end[/QUOTE]
Huge pleasure!
You might want to tone it down a bit, my taste buds are still wonky after almost 30 years on stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Month end, bah! It's always month end when you DIY!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

MoneymanVape said:


> Ao
> 
> Sorry tfa Sour


Ah, please edit your original post.


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> My AppleJack:
> 
> FA Fuji 5%
> FA JackFruit 2-3%
> FA Acai 2%
> TFA Sours 1-2%
> 
> Shake'n vape


Sure the Acai is FA?


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> Sure the Acai is FA?


Yep, Fa ordered from Valley Vapour


----------



## MoneymanVape

Andre said:


> Ah, please edit your original post.


Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> Yep, Fa ordered from Valley Vapour


Hehe, read that label again - the fine print under the "Fa". For the abbreviations "FA" is used to denote FlavourArt and TFA for The Flavour Apprentice.


----------



## Caramia

So it should be TFA?


----------



## RichJB

I think Jackfruit is likely to be TFA too. I can't recall seeing a FA Jackfruit?


----------



## Caramia

RichJB said:


> I think Jackfruit is likely to be TFA too. I can't recall seeing a FA Jackfruit?


Yep, you would be correct - now that I know what to look for.


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> Yep, you would be correct - now that I know what to look for.


Not a problem, that Valley Vapour labels had me confused too in the beginning. Please edit your recipe post accordingly. TFA = Flavour Apprentice, FA = FlavourArt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

I have TFA JAckfruit. Spicing up some peach and guava with it is pretty nice


----------



## gertvanjoe

Will soon order some Acai then. O wait I don't have to order any TFA because a vapeshop opened its doors in my little town. Selling TFA !!!! I really really hope they have great success. But will support the vendors with a lot of other stuff though ( if I'm not cash strapped like normal)


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> Not a problem, that Valley Vapour labels had me confused too in the beginning. Please edit your recipe post accordingly. TFA = Flavour Apprentice, FA = FlavourArt.


Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Whipped this one up last week and well impressed. It's basically all citrus, with each variant contributing it's own unique flavour profile with a citrus undertone. The sweetness of the naartjie balances the tartness of the lime and similarly the orange with bitterness of the grapefruit. Although the concept is simple, I assure you the flavour is not...

I used only Clyrolinx flavours, following the Is Local Lekker thread discussion.

*SA CITRUS BOMB*
Cly Naartjie 2%
Cly Orange 2%
Cly Lime 2%
Cly Grapefruit 2%

70/30 VG/PG
3mg Nic
Good as a shake and vape. The flavours mellowed nicely after 7 days of dark cupboard treatment but steeping is not essential.
*Remember to choose "other" with the PG/VG selector when using a calculator for the flavour ratios.

@RichJB @Andre @GregF @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

SA CITRUS BOMB sounds awesome!
I was actualy lissing for naartjie, so I will try this out.
Thank you @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,anyone have a good Melon recipe of their own,not a clone,but something they very happy with,please share,im craving some Melonz


----------



## Rude Rudi

Slick said:


> Hey guys,anyone have a good Melon recipe of their own,not a clone,but something they very happy with,please share,im craving some Melonz



I did a melon and honey which worked rather well. Nice strong melon flavour with a touch of honey for extra sweetness. You can tone down either to preference 

FW Honeydew 5%
FW Honey 2%

Your preferred pg/vg




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Could not wait to get home from a day of meetings to share this awesome mango recipe, called "Mango Crack". Most Mango juices I have tried so far have been meh - too sweet, overripe or perfumy.
> 
> Found this one here - the description is spot on. Mixed it on 13 July 2016 and cracked it open yesterday (27 July) evening. Wow, not too sweet (I did leave out the Ethyl Maltol the original recipe calls for) with that awesome green, natural tinge - if you like Wiener Vape Co's Fetch (Papaya) you will love this one.
> 
> I used FW Papaya in stead of the TFA one called for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you like a ripe, sweet, mild, but authentic mango (not overripe, overly sweet or perfumy) try HIC's to buy Kokopelli Mango here. I tasted that just before I tried Mango Crack and thought it was awesome - until I tried Mango Crack. I prefer the green/rind tinge of Mango Crack.



Finally got round to trying this. Stunning! 

Authentic juicy fresh Mango, but the rest add great texture and notes to give the juice real character. Definitely a keeper for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Finally got round to trying this. Stunning!
> 
> Authentic juicy fresh Mango, but the rest add great texture and notes to give the juice real character. Definitely a keeper for me



Off course I'm missing one ingredient = papaya... I placed an order so long. Can Papaya be omitted or subbed or is it a crucial part of the recipe?


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Off course I'm missing one ingredient = papaya... I placed an order so long. Can Papaya be omitted or subbed or is it a crucial part of the recipe?



Its a pretty balanced recipe, with the smaller stuff definitely adding to it.

I'm sure it will be good still, but not quite the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

*Tigers Blood Revisited
*
This is an oldie but a goodie. The standard recipe was a little light for my taste, I upped the percentages a tad and it's right nice like this, am vaping on it right now a day after I made it. Full-flavored and delicious.

*TFA Strawberry Ripe 14%
TFA Watermelon 8%
TFA Coconut Extra 3%
Sweetener of choice *(I used liquid Stevia, 2 drops per 30ml)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 0FTG0

Quick question can i put an idea up for a fruity yogurt flavor if so
3% Dragon Fruit TFA
4% Greek Yogurt TFA
6% Ripe Strawberry TFA
5% Harvest Berry CAP
What do you think? Im planning to make it later.


----------



## Friep

BumbleBee said:


> Here's one that I really enjoy:
> 
> Fruit Roll-up
> 
> TFA - Juicy Peach 5%
> TFA - Strawberry Ripe 2.5%
> Capella - Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
> 
> I mixed this up at 70VG and at 6mg it has a nice punchy throat hit, just shake and vape



My first successful recipe that I tried. Thanks relay like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

0FTG0 said:


> Quick question can i put an idea up for a fruity yogurt flavor if so
> 3% Dragon Fruit TFA
> 4% Greek Yogurt TFA
> 6% Ripe Strawberry TFA
> 5% Harvest Berry CAP
> What do you think? Im planning to make it later.



Looking good...!

I cracked open my Kilo Kiberry clone last night and it was rather tasty... 
2% Cream Fresh ( FA ) 
3% Greek Yogurt ( TPA ) 
3% Kiwi ( TPA ) 
7% Strawberry Ripe ( TPA )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

made this the other day and quite enjoying it

FA Fuji Apple 4%
CAP Caramel 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Sweetner 0.5%

I steeped 1/2 hr in ultrasonic and 2 days rest

Nice subtle flavours when you want some down time from the "in your face" flavours

The tartness of the apple works well with the sweetness from the cream and sweetner on the exhale

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry

This is more of a candy thatn a fruit recipe but didn't know where else to put it. When creating this I was trying to create my own version of ANML's Carnage. Pretty tough to replicate but this is the closest I got.

*Strawberry Red Vines*




TFA Red Licorice 8%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 2%
TFA Energy Drink 0,5%
TFA Cotton Candy 0,5%
TFA Swedish Gummy 1,5%
FA Strawberry 4%
TFA Sour 0,2%
FA Raspberry 3%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

One of my current ADV's. That is, when I'm not vaping tobaccos. Around 40 - 60W really brings it to life. 
A nice and refreshing cranberry/raspberry biscuit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Its a pretty balanced recipe, with the smaller stuff definitely adding to it.
> 
> I'm sure it will be good still, but not quite the same.



Finally got my Papaya - gonna whip this one up today...!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

@Slick you asked for a good Melons recipe. Here it is. Very authentic and not overripe or too sweet - just perfect for extended vaping. Think this can be a good Melons base for more complex recipes. I am not a big Melons fan, but DIL is and she reckons this is the best ever. Found the mix here. Mine cured for about 3 weeks, but I am sure a day or two will be sufficient for this.

*Perfect Melons*
FLV Wild Melon 4 %
FA Watermelon 4 %
FA Cantaloupe 2 %
FA Fresh Cream 1 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

This is a taste of absolute joy not the FA Joy - like as in playing outside joy. Or the joy you experienced when you made your first super nice vapeable juice - I call it _*Happiness:
*_
LA: Cranberry 3% <-- I think LA is Lorann, if not then I used Lorann Cranberry.
INW: Shisha Apple 1.5% <-- You can use FA: Fuji apple @ 2%
TFA: Dragonfruit 0.75%
TfA: Sweet Cream 1%
TFA: Vanilla Swirl 2%
TFA: French Vanilla 1%
FA: Caramel 0.5%

I find you have to vape this one fast, because over time the apple fades - and the cranberry becomes very prominent. Over night steep and this is a winner. The main profile as you can see if Cranberry, Apple and Vanilla - with a dash of sugar, which you get with the addition of the caramel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Andre said:


> Could not wait to get home from a day of meetings to share this awesome mango recipe, called "Mango Crack". Most Mango juices I have tried so far have been meh - too sweet, overripe or perfumy.
> 
> Found this one here - the description is spot on. Mixed it on 13 July 2016 and cracked it open yesterday (27 July) evening. Wow, not too sweet (I did leave out the Ethyl Maltol the original recipe calls for) with that awesome green, natural tinge - if you like Wiener Vape Co's Fetch (Papaya) you will love this one.
> 
> I used FW Papaya in stead of the TFA one called for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you like a ripe, sweet, mild, but authentic mango (not overripe, overly sweet or perfumy) try HIC's to buy Kokopelli Mango here. I tasted that just before I tried Mango Crack and thought it was awesome - until I tried Mango Crack. I prefer the green/rind tinge of Mango Crack.



Amazing juice!! Great reward for a first mix!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

GMacDiggity said:


> Amazing juice!! Great reward for a first mix!!


Glad you like it. Did you add some Menthol?


----------



## GMacDiggity

Andre said:


> Glad you like it. Did you add some Menthol?



I did last night. It was good with Menthol, quite a different juice when a bit of menthol is in there. Still delicious but it just loses some of that pure mango. Worth a try tho and think every now and then I will pop some menthol in.

Think I prefer it straight up as it really is a good mango flavour. Gonna try it with just a hint of menthol to see if that will be a better balance. May even try some Koolada to go for a mango popsicle type vibe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GMacDiggity said:


> I did last night. It was good with Menthol, quite a different juice when a bit of menthol is in there. Still delicious but it just loses some of that pure mango. Worth a try tho and think every now and then I will pop some menthol in.
> 
> Think I prefer it straight up as it really is a good mango flavour. Gonna try it with just a hint of menthol to see if that will be a better balance. May even try some Koolada to go for a mango popsicle type vibe.


Yes, I agree, think it will be better with a bit of Koolada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## herb1

incredible_hullk said:


> made this the other day and quite enjoying it
> 
> FA Fuji Apple 4%
> CAP Caramel 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
> TFA Sweetner 0.5%
> 
> I steeped 1/2 hr in ultrasonic and 2 days rest
> 
> Nice subtle flavours when you want some down time from the "in your face" flavours
> 
> The tartness of the apple works well with the sweetness from the cream and sweetner on the exhale


What does it taste like? Wot flavour were u aiming for?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Any good recipes (tried and tested please) with TFA Pear Candy?


----------



## incredible_hullk

herb1 said:


> What does it taste like? Wot flavour were u aiming for?


@herb1..was aiming for a creamy, smoother version of ruthless apple caramel drop. tart fuji apple on the inhale mixed with caramel and a smooth creamy base on the exhale. i run 0.85 coil in kayfun 5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> @herb1..was aiming for a creamy, smoother version of ruthless apple caramel drop. tart fuji apple on the inhale mixed with caramel and a smooth creamy base on the exhale. i run 0.85 coil in kayfun 5


Thank you, now I can include it in the Index.


----------



## incredible_hullk

i call it fujisitus


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> i call it fujisitus


Hehe, Index amended accordingly.


----------



## DanielSLP

*Berry Blendz*
8% Acai Concentrate TFA
2% Blueberry extra TFA
0.5% Raspberry INW
0.5% Ethyl Maltol

I recently posted a papa smurf thread on VapeMOBs infamous papa smurf juice. I managed to figure out the secret ingredient they were using and decided to give my own remix on it.

Acai is the hidden gem in this recipe and really gives the tangy sour note to the whole mix. Raspberry and blueberry is used to add sweetness and really blends well with the Acai. I use ethyl maltol to bring out the sweetness. All in all this is one of my best mixes and a very juicy vape.

Edit: 27/09/2016
I forgot to add steep time. I did it as a shake and vape originally and it was really good. But give it 1 week to start to change colour and the flavours get even better.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Welcome to try this Milkman clone recipe 
Not sure if it has been posted before.
Great adv.

Strawberry - TFA 2%
Ripe Strawberry - TFA 2%
Strawberry - FA - 3%
Bavarian Cream - FW 4%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - TFA 5%
Ethyl Maltol - TFA 2%
DX Sweet Cream 4%

Only 3 days steep time. Can also add 0.1-0.2% sweetener if you like.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP

KZOR said:


> Welcome to try this Milkman clone recipe
> Not sure if it has been posted before.
> Great adv.
> 
> Strawberry - TFA 2%
> Ripe Strawberry - TFA 2%
> Strawberry - FA - 3%
> Bavarian Cream - FW 4%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - TFA 5%
> Ethyl Maltol - TFA 2%
> DX Sweet Cream 4%
> 
> Only 3 days steep time. Can also add 0.1-0.2% sweetener if you like.


If this is the OHW milkman it needs atleast 5% sweetener


----------



## acorn

So a while ago I received a complimentary juice (Must Vape - Walrus) from @Rob Fisher with my lost BF Therion bottles, I jacked up the nicotine from 3mg to 6mg and quite enjoyed it. It is a strawberry/watermelon flavour with a "something" which I couldn't place, finished the 30 ml bottle and decided last night to mix it up and IMO came pretty close.

I'm calling it *Sweet Summer*:

FA Red Touch Strawberry 2% 
TFA Strawberry Ripe 2%
TFA Strawberry 2%
FA Red Summer Watermelon 3%
Vapour Mountain Musk 0.5% basically 1 drop/10ml (TFA Musk Candy might work, unsure on %)
Menthol 0.5%
TFA Koolada 0.5%
PG30/VG70

Through the Ultra Sonic for 3 x 10 min cycles and ready to vape, I reckon it is the VM Musk that added that "something", quite a enjoyable summer vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice

Guys, I recently drank a fruittree guava and banana flavour fruit juice. It was awesome and I couldn't stop thinking it would make a great vape. Has anyone experimented with this combo or seen a recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi - anyone know of a good Pineapple Coconut juice ...???


----------



## Max

@KZOR - Thank you - Putting the whole process together for DIY and still figuring out the effect on the volumes with 0mg Nicotine.

I've had a tremendous amount of help from @Soutie - so - sincerely - thank you to you both


----------



## KZOR

Andre said:


> Have you mixed and tried them?


Don't have coconut. 
But if you go by the comments then it has to be good.


----------



## KZOR

@Andre ....... deleted the recipes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Max said:


> Hi - anyone know of a good Pineapple Coconut juice ...???


Want some to.please


----------



## DanielSLP

acorn said:


> So a while ago I received a complimentary juice (Must Vape - Walrus) from @Rob Fisher with my lost BF Therion bottles, I jacked up the nicotine from 3mg to 6mg and quite enjoyed it. It is a strawberry/watermelon flavour with a "something" which I couldn't place, finished the 30 ml bottle and decided last night to mix it up and IMO came pretty close.
> 
> I'm calling it *Sweet Summer*:
> 
> FA Red Touch Strawberry 2%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 2%
> TFA Strawberry 2%
> FA Red Summer Watermelon 3%
> Vapour Mountain Musk 0.5% basically 1 drop/10ml (TFA Musk Candy might work, unsure on %)
> Menthol 0.5%
> TFA Koolada 0.5%
> PG30/VG70
> 
> Through the Ultra Sonic for 3 x 10 min cycles and ready to vape, I reckon it is the VM Musk that added that "something", quite a enjoyable summer vape.


 have you tried tfa acai berry, I had someone suggest the 'something' I as looking for was vapour mountain musk. But acai berry was spot on the 'something'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

DanielSLP said:


> have you tried tfa acai berry, I had someone suggest the 'something' I as looking for was vapour mountain musk. But acai berry was spot on the 'something'


Thanks for this, will definately try the TFA Acai for a next round. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Does anyone have an Ambrosia clone recipe?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ashley A said:


> Does anyone have an Ambrosia clone recipe?



Have you tried this one?

0.5% Grapefruit ( CAP )
1% Lemon Lime - Juice Factory
5% Raspberry (SC) - Juice Factory
5% Sweet Cream ( FW )
0.5% Sweet Tangerine NEW RF ( CAP )

Sub where necessary...?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Rude Rudi said:


> Have you tried this one?
> 
> 0.5% Grapefruit ( CAP )
> 1% Lemon Lime - Juice Factory
> 5% Raspberry (SC) - Juice Facs. Actually looking fortory
> 5% Sweet Cream ( FW )
> 0.5% Sweet Tangerine NEW RF ( CAP )


Thanks. I'm actually looking for the Skyblue one. Don't know if this is the same or if one is a copy of the other.


----------



## Tockit

Oh my hat, monster melons FTW!!! enough said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

So, I have seen this one on one of my Facebook feed a number of times and finally mixed it up over the weekend - mostly because the name is quite catchy and for the fact that I received my INW Strawberry Shisha last week!

*Doug's Awesome Sauce*
3% Bavarian Cream (FW) 
6% Peach (Juicy) (TPA) 
5% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA) 
3% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA) 

This one only needs 24 hours to settle down and delivers BIG time! This simple combination of flavours just work brilliantly together. The main star here is the Strawberry Shisha, which is the accenting flavour and CANNOT be subbed. I must say that this strawberry has restored my faith in Strawberry flavours following a bit of a strawberry hiatus...

Give it a go - you'll love it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## therazia

Hey guys, I've got a strange problem. Now I'm going to let it steep but it's still weird. I made a lychee, mango and tangerine mix with a bit of jackfruit added. The weird thing is that as a shake and vape it was really good but after steeping overnight the profile completely changed. 

This is the first time that this has happened and I'm quite confused as to what can cause such a reaction. 

This is the first time I've used jackfruit but might have overdone it with the amount. I used Cap sweet lychee at 9%,
CAP Sweet Mango 6%
CAP Sweet Tangerine 3%
TFA Jackfruit 1.6%



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

therazia said:


> Hey guys, I've got a strange problem. Now I'm going to let it steep but it's still weird. I made a lychee, mango and tangerine mix with a bit of jackfruit added. The weird thing is that as a shake and vape it was really good but after steeping overnight the profile completely changed.
> 
> This is the first time that this has happened and I'm quite confused as to what can cause such a reaction.
> 
> This is the first time I've used jackfruit but might have overdone it with the amount. I used Cap sweet lychee at 9%,
> CAP Sweet Mango 6%
> CAP Sweet Tangerine 3%
> TFA Jackfruit 1.6%
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@therazia i dnt think the jackfruit is the problem as its tfa and the % sounds low. looking at it i think ur cap % are high...i know i had strange taste when i used cap fruits too high

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia

Hmm.. Does sweetener bring out fruity flavours more? I've refrained from using sweetener but might need to use it with this recipe to get the required sweetness. 

Another question I have is how do I get a fruit covered in sugar flavour. Brown sugar is a bit too out of my imagined scope. I want to make a grapefruit covered with sugar. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

therazia said:


> Hmm.. Does sweetener bring out fruity flavours more? I've refrained from using sweetener but might need to use it with this recipe to get the required sweetness.
> 
> Another question I have is how do I get a fruit covered in sugar flavour. Brown sugar is a bit too out of my imagined scope. I want to make a grapefruit covered with sugar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@therazia brown sugar will give u the slight caramilised feel...actual sugar i have no idea


----------



## therazia

incredible_hullk said:


> @therazia brown sugar will give u the slight caramilised feel...actual sugar i have no idea


Thank you for the feedback. Will try your suggestions on my recipe.


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Hmm.. Does sweetener bring out fruity flavours more? I've refrained from using sweetener but might need to use it with this recipe to get the required sweetness.
> 
> Another question I have is how do I get a fruit covered in sugar flavour. Brown sugar is a bit too out of my imagined scope. I want to make a grapefruit covered with sugar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





incredible_hullk said:


> @therazia brown sugar will give u the slight caramilised feel...actual sugar i have no idea


Probably sweetener. If you want the almost granular feeling of real sugar, not fully dissolved, something like LA Cream Cheese Icing or FLV Frosting might get you some of the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

therazia said:


> Hmm.. Does sweetener bring out fruity flavours more? I've refrained from using sweetener but might need to use it with this recipe to get the required sweetness.
> 
> Another question I have is how do I get a fruit covered in sugar flavour. Brown sugar is a bit too out of my imagined scope. I want to make a grapefruit covered with sugar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Try some FA Meringue for the sugar, start at 2% and go up slowly from there

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

therazia said:


> Hmm.. Does sweetener bring out fruity flavours more? I've refrained from using sweetener but might need to use it with this recipe to get the required sweetness.
> 
> Another question I have is how do I get a fruit covered in sugar flavour. Brown sugar is a bit too out of my imagined scope. I want to make a grapefruit covered with sugar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


if you want to bring out fruity flavours or make them "pop" use 0.5% to 1 % dragonfruit flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Try some FA Meringue for the sugar, start at 2% and go up slowly from there


Yeah, that can work too - will give some caramel. You could also use FA Marshmallow as a sweetener, not more than 2%.


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Yeah, that can work too - will give some caramel. You could also use FA Marshmallow as a sweetener, not more than 2%.


Marshmallow is a great sweetener but I find it works better in bakery type mixes than fruits as it adds a bit of creaminess. 

Most fruits are already fairly sweet but for a sweetness boost FA Pear works very well, 1% usually does the trick without adding too much of the actual Pear taste. Although I like old fashioned EM for fruits as it makes fruits juicier.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Yeah, that can work too - will give some caramel. You could also use FA Marshmallow as a sweetener, not more than 2%.



@Andre i find Fa Marshmallow to add more body and fluffiness while Tfa Marshmallow add sweetness.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## therazia

Interesting to know thanks guys. Will post a recipe as soon as I find a winning combo.

I'm trying to clone a delicious yet simple international juice: Simply Southern - Sugar fruit.

It's an amazing grapefruit juice with a slight sugar coated taste. Not too sweet or too bitter but an amazingly addictive taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> Interesting to know thanks guys. Will post a recipe as soon as I find a winning combo.
> 
> I'm trying to clone a delicious yet simple international juice: Simply Southern - Sugar fruit.
> 
> It's an amazing grapefruit juice with a slight sugar coated taste. Not too sweet or too bitter but an amazingly addictive taste.


This one might fit your bill. I have just started vaping it. This describes it perfectly" "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It's a juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## therazia

Andre said:


> This one might fit your bill. I have just started vaping it. This describes it perfectly" "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It's a juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet".



Saw that yesterday as well! Will definitely be trying this one out. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> This one might fit your bill. I have just started vaping it. This describes it perfectly" "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It's a juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet".



Wow this seems interesting!

I may need to bump down the Perpetual Check recipe for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi, working on my own recipe but im just not getting it right. Should i change the persentage of add/remove something?


----------



## spiv

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I have seen this one on one of my Facebook feed a number of times and finally mixed it up over the weekend - mostly because the name is quite catchy and for the fact that I received my INW Strawberry Shisha last week!
> 
> *Doug's Awesome Sauce*
> 3% Bavarian Cream (FW)
> 6% Peach (Juicy) (TPA)
> 5% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
> 3% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA)
> 
> This one only needs 24 hours to settle down and delivers BIG time! This simple combination of flavours just work brilliantly together. The main star here is the Strawberry Shisha, which is the accenting flavour and CANNOT be subbed. I must say that this strawberry has restored my faith in Strawberry flavours following a bit of a strawberry hiatus...
> 
> Give it a go - you'll love it!
> 
> View attachment 78394



I've also had this on my "to make" list. 
I had all the ingredients for this at home so mixed up a 100ml batch last night. Looking forward to giving it a go tonight. Smells amazing.

Does the cream not need more time to steep? Or is it only mixes of creams that need time so they can gel together nicely?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

spiv said:


> I've also had this on my "to make" list.
> I had all the ingredients for this at home so mixed up a 100ml batch last night. Looking forward to giving it a go tonight. Smells amazing.
> 
> Does the cream not need more time to steep? Or is it only mixes of creams that need time so they can gel together nicely?



Mine is now 4 weeks old and there isn't much of a difference - sure, the Bavarian cream has smoothed a bit but the taste has pretty much stayed unchanged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

Rude Rudi said:


> Mine is now 4 weeks old and there isn't much of a difference - sure, the Bavarian cream has smoothed a bit but the taste has pretty much stayed unchanged.



That's probably the best news I've heard. Not only because the cream smooths out, but because the strawberry doesn't really mute 

Thanks!


----------



## Max

Hi @Rude Rudi @Andre @Soutie @RichJB - Please help - I've used Banana Cream DX TFA in a recipe and I want to boost the Banana a little more without increasing the Banana Cream %age. This recipe is such:

Fresh Cream FA - 4%
Brown Sugar DX TFA - 2%
Butterscotch FA - 10%
Bavarian Cream LA - 3%
Banana Cr'm DX TFA - 9%
Sweetener TFA - 0.5%

I need the other Banana to be a touch sweet when smelling the concentrate:
• Banana TFA ??
• Banana CAP ??
• Banana INW ??

Looking forward to your soonest comments.


----------



## Huffapuff

Max said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi @Andre @Soutie @RichJB - Please help - I've used Banana Cream DX TFA in a recipe and I want to boost the Banana a little more without increasing the Banana Cream %age. This recipe is such:
> 
> Fresh Cream FA - 4%
> Brown Sugar DX TFA - 2%
> Butterscotch FA - 10%
> Bavarian Cream LA - 3%
> Banana Cr'm DX TFA - 9%
> Sweetener TFA - 0.5%
> 
> I need the other Banana to be a touch sweet when smelling the concentrate:
> • Banana TFA ??
> • Banana CAP ??
> • Banana INW ??
> 
> Looking forward to your soonest comments.



Do you have TFA Banana Nut Bread? I find it to have a similar banana note to Banana Cream. At a lowish % the bakery element won't be too obvious. 

That FA Butterscotch is really high - does it work for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> Do you have TFA Banana Nut Bread? I find it to have a similar banana note to Banana Cream. At a lowish % the bakery element won't be too obvious.
> 
> That FA Butterscotch is really high - does it work for you?



Nice idea - I use the banana nut bread quite a bit but I think it will take this recipe in a different direction though? From fruity/creamy to a slight bakery note - up to you though. 

Yes, butterscotch is excessive - it may be killing the banana? 

Another option is bananas foster https://blckvapour.co.za/products/bananas-foster-flavor-dx-tfa

Cap Banana at 2% max or FA at 1%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

@Huffapuff - I'm considering reducing the Butterscotch FA marginally on the next mix - but right now it is spot on and really tastes good - no I don't have TFA Banana Nut Bread but I am considering all the possible adjustments for the next mix - V3


----------



## Max

That's Cool - thanks @Rude Rudi - your overview is awesome.


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice idea - I use the banana nut bread quite a bit but I think it will take this recipe in a different direction though? From fruity/creamy to a slight bakery note - up to you though.
> 
> Yes, butterscotch is excessive - it may be killing the banana?
> 
> Another option is bananas foster https://blckvapour.co.za/products/bananas-foster-flavor-dx-tfa
> 
> Cap Banana at 2% max or FA at 1%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah the BNB could add a warm bakery element, but it could compliment the Brown Sugar and Butterscotch...?

How's the CAP Banana - authentic or artificial?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> Yeah the BNB could add a warm bakery element, but it could compliment the Brown Sugar and Butterscotch...?
> 
> How's the CAP Banana - authentic or artificial?



Yes, agreed on the BNB - sounds quite good!

The Cap banana has a slight candied banana taste - like those little yellow soft banana sweets - but the banana is there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi @Andre @Soutie @RichJB - Please help - I've used Banana Cream DX TFA in a recipe and I want to boost the Banana a little more without increasing the Banana Cream %age. This recipe is such:
> 
> Fresh Cream FA - 4%
> Brown Sugar DX TFA - 2%
> Butterscotch FA - 10%
> Bavarian Cream LA - 3%
> Banana Cr'm DX TFA - 9%
> Sweetener TFA - 0.5%
> 
> I need the other Banana to be a touch sweet when smelling the concentrate:
> • Banana TFA ??
> • Banana CAP ??
> • Banana INW ??
> 
> Looking forward to your soonest comments.


I hate banana vapes and never use banana concentrates. Best I can do is give is *HIC's notes on FA Banana:*
_
Banana can be used at higher percents than many other FA fruits: 5% standalone is not unreasonable. This is totally realistic, natural tasting banana flavoring. Like real bananas, it's not a bold flavor. This is yellow banana, not green, not brown, and not strongly sweet. It’s ideal in smoothie-type vapes. FA Walnut can accentuate Banana. Adding other sweet flavors can give you stronger, “riper” banana flavor, but this cannot make that “runts” banana candy flavor.
_
Actually sounds ideal for what you need it for. 
_
_


----------



## RichJB

@Max, Lorann (LA) Banana Cream is usually the one that is paired with TFA Banana Cream. It's usually the TFA standard Banana Cream not the DX but I would imagine it's still fairly close. The idea is that LA provides the sweetness, TFA the creaminess for a banana cream mix that is better than either TFA or LA on their own. I quite like FA Banana paired with TFA Banana Cream. FA doesn't add sweetness though, it's more realistic than most other bananas. 

As @Huffapuff noted, 10% FA Butterscotch is, mmm, unconventional. Even 4% FA Cream Fresh is very high. I'm not sure I'd be adding more concentrate to a recipe that already has 28.5% total flavouring. Flavours can actually become more muted as more is added. I would probably drop the FA Butterscotch and Cream Fresh down to 2% or so and add 3% of FW Butterscotch Ripple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Thank You all very much - organising:
• Banana Nut Bread TFA
• Banana FA
• Banana CAP
• Butterscotch Ripple FW
• Banana Cream LA
and trim the Butterscotch and Cream Fresh down a touch.
Next mix - I dub thee "MScotch-V3"


----------



## PsyCLown

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, working on my own recipe but im just not getting it right. Should i change the persentage of add/remove something?


Cap Sweet Mango at 8% is on the higher side. I also personally find it lacks a bit in the mango department by itself and so far I have found adding some TFA Mango helps round out the overall mango taste and a lot of people recommend adding in a bit of the INW Mango too I think it is.

Never tasted jack fruit either, perhaps those flavours just dont turn out great together?
Play with a few flavours and perhaps add more to try get the overall flavour profile you want - also if you still get stuck create your own thread for some advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

I think @RichJB has hit the nail on the head. it isn't about boosting the banana creme, it's about finding what is muting it. Banana creme at 6-7% is plenty, I would hazzard a guess that the fresh cream and butterscotch are the cause of the muting.

Make a little tester dropping the TFA banana creme to 6%, the butterscotch to 2 odd percent And the fresh creme to 1.5 to 2 percent And see what happens. My guess is that the banana would be a lot more prominent in the recipe and the other flavours will come through better.

BTW FW Butterscotch ripple is the only butterscotch flavour you will ever need,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

Cool @Soutie - I'm going to do that - BTW - this is the one I've been chatting to you about.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soutie

Max said:


> Cool @Soutie - I'm going to do that - BTW - this is the one I've been chatting to you about.



There is no better feeeling than when you finally get that profile you are looking for nailed down, sure you will get this spot on soon


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I have seen this one on one of my Facebook feed a number of times and finally mixed it up over the weekend - mostly because the name is quite catchy and for the fact that I received my INW Strawberry Shisha last week!
> 
> *Doug's Awesome Sauce*
> 3% Bavarian Cream (FW)
> 6% Peach (Juicy) (TPA)
> 5% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
> 3% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA)
> 
> This one only needs 24 hours to settle down and delivers BIG time! This simple combination of flavours just work brilliantly together. The main star here is the Strawberry Shisha, which is the accenting flavour and CANNOT be subbed. I must say that this strawberry has restored my faith in Strawberry flavours following a bit of a strawberry hiatus...
> 
> Give it a go - you'll love it!
> 
> View attachment 78394



Mixed this and #12 on the list from @Andre both are stunning winners.

Here, this is for you guys.


----------



## Andre

boxerulez said:


> Mixed this and #12 on the list from @Andre both are stunning winners.
> 
> Here, this is for you guys.


Doug's Awesome Sauce is in my cupboard. Shall taste after this camping weekend.
Yet to find a Mango juice that beats that No 12 (Mango Crack).


----------



## Max

Hi @Rude Rudi - and a suggested % to introduce the Banana Nut Bread would be....



Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, agreed on the BNB - sounds quite good!
> 
> The Cap banana has a slight candied banana taste - like those little yellow soft banana sweets - but the banana is there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I've taken what all has been said and now correlating all the info into my recipe program to see what it's going to look like.


----------



## therazia

Andre said:


> This one might fit your bill. I have just started vaping it. This describes it perfectly" "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It's a juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet".



Had this steeped for 3 days and oh my word... I destroyed it the same day. Making a 120ml tomorrow. 

Anyone wanting something unique this is it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## rogue zombie

therazia said:


> Had this steeped for 3 days and oh my word... I destroyed it the same day. Making a 120ml tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone wanting something unique this is it.



3 days?.... Ooh, I've had a bottle steeping for around a week ago. Will definitely taste it tomorrow then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> This one might fit your bill. I have just started vaping it. This describes it perfectly" "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It's a juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet".



This is stunning! Damn, I wish I had some for the summer holiday.

Once again, you find the DIY community an absolute gem. Somebody give the man a 'Master' badge for his excellent contribution to DIY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> This is stunning! Damn, I wish I had some for the summer holiday.
> 
> Once again, you find the DIY community an absolute gem. Somebody give the man a 'Master' badge for his excellent contribution to DIY.


Thanks for the kind words @rogue zombie. Now I shall have to record this in the appropriate thread, probable beverage? I want to try it without or with much less of the Vanilla Swirl?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thanks for the kind words @rogue zombie. Now I shall have to record this in the appropriate thread, probable beverage? I want to try it without or with much less of the Vanilla Swirl?



Um, I think more Fruit (creamy fruit).
I think if you go less swirl, then might be more beverage. Not sure though.


----------



## Andre

*Ruby Red Grapefruit*




Already a firm favourite with @therazia and @rogue zombie, this for me is best described as "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It is juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet.".

I found this gem of a recipe, with notes, here.

Steep for one week, says the creator.

*RUBY RED GRAPEFRUIT*
TFA Vanilla Swirl 4.0 %
FW Ruby Red Grapefruit 3.0 %
FLV Pink Guava 2.0 %
FA Jasmine Natural 2.0 %
INW Vanilla Shisha 1.0 %
INW Cactus 0.5 %
INW White Grapefruit 0.25 %

Total Flavour: 12.75 %
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Ruby Red Grapefruit*
> 
> 
> 
> Already a firm favourite with @therazia and @rogue zombie, this for me is best described as "...a Ruby Red Grapefruit, with a vanilla cream soda chaser. It is juicy, creamy, and just a bit bittersweet.".
> 
> I found this gem of a recipe, with notes, here.
> 
> Steep for one week, says the creator.
> 
> *RUBY RED GRAPEFRUIT*
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 4.0 %
> FW Ruby Red Grapefruit 3.0 %
> FLV Pink Guava 2.0 %
> FA Jasmine Natural 2.0 %
> INW Vanilla Shisha 1.0 %
> INW Cactus 0.5 %
> INW White Grapefruit 0.25 %
> 
> Total Flavour: 12.75 %
> ​



I would never have thought Vanilla and Grapefruit would make such an amazing pairing. And the Jasmine, for me, is the cherry on top. I had 15mls of it yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Max said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi @Andre @Soutie @RichJB - Please help - I've used Banana Cream DX TFA in a recipe and I want to boost the Banana a little more without increasing the Banana Cream %age. This recipe is such:
> 
> Fresh Cream FA - 4%
> Brown Sugar DX TFA - 2%
> Butterscotch FA - 10%
> Bavarian Cream LA - 3%
> Banana Cr'm DX TFA - 9%
> Sweetener TFA - 0.5%
> 
> I need the other Banana to be a touch sweet when smelling the concentrate:
> • Banana TFA ??
> • Banana CAP ??
> • Banana INW ??
> 
> Looking forward to your soonest comments.



Hi @Rude Rudi @Huffapuff @Andre @RichJB @Soutie - thank you for all your excellent comments earlier in this thread - copy @Rooigevaar 

I collected some more flavours today from @Erica_TFM - Thank You for your excellent service and support - and the Banana Nut Bread practically smells exactly the same as the eJuice in the "Quote".

Now I have a better chance to make that recipe - Thank You all and will give some feedback.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

I love Grack Juice.

Its weird. For the first 30 minutes of vaping it, I thought "what the hell did you do to my grapes?"
But I like its complexity. I love that it goes from "purple to green" as someone else described it (from grape to cactus), going up in power.

Its weird, but complex and refreshing, in a forgiving tank - I do not like dripping it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> I love Grack Juice.
> 
> Its weird. For the first 30 minutes of vaping it, I thought "what the hell did you do to my grapes?"
> But I like its complexity. I love that it goes from "purple to green" as someone else described it (from grape to cactus), going up in power.
> 
> Its weird, but complex and refreshing, in a forgiving tank - I do not like dripping it.



This one? http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/621419/Grack juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> This one? http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/621419/Grack juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip, be warned though, it's freekin weird. It goes from Grape to Cactus as you go higher in power. Andre doesn't like it. 


It's a either you love it or hate it juices.


----------



## rogue zombie

@Rude Rudi right now I'm vaping it through a tank at 0.3 ohm, 45 watts... And it tastes like an exotic fruit with whispers of grape in a cactus juice. Weird and lovely, unlike anything I've tasted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> @Rude Rudi right now I'm vaping it through a tank at 0.3 ohm, 45 watts... And it tastes like an exotic fruit with whispers of grape in a cactus juice. Weird and lovely, unlike anything I've tasted.



Sounds intriguing... I only drip nowadays and worried about ur comments... not at high wattage though - 50 or so. Will it be tolerable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds intriguing... I only drip nowadays and worried about ur comments... not at high wattage though - 50 or so. Will it be tolerable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ya, I think at higher watts, you generally "warm up" all the flavours quickly. So it's an usual, but intriguing juice, when all is absorbed at once. You get the Grape, then the Cactus... And a unusual exotic fruit exhale. So I think at higher watts, it's where the magic is...

... But it's definitely a, you really love it or hate it sort of flavour.

The good thing is, the INW Grape is imo the best grape out there. And Cactus with anything and Menthol, is a stunning pallette cleanser, so your concentrates won't go to waste.

P.s when I say higher watts, I mean I've see it change from 35 watts plus (what I consider high)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Oh yes that's something I wanted to ask. I see some flavours has DX in the name. What does the DX mean? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

You know there's "next level" of cooking theories, that I've gotten to touch on. Certain things reach cooking temperature faster than others. Sugars burn quick, as do alcohols etc.

I THINK these theories overlap with vaping. Certain flavours, depending on their chemical composition, will "cook" or reveal themselves quicker in juices. In my mind that's why we taste certain flavours on inhale/ exhale etc. but I do not know enough about that to make statements.

But that's what's happening with Grack - at lower temperatures the Grape comes out, then the higher you go, the Cactus and others come out.

None of this means you will like it though

It is the very first Grape type juice I like though. Everything else grape was nice for five minutes for me, then I was over them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Tockit said:


> Oh yes that's something I wanted to ask. I see some flavours has DX in the name. What does the DX mean?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



It's Diketones Free, or something like that.

So, "safer" concentrates. 

Problem is some of these DX flavours aren't as good as the original. And can vary in strength compared to the original.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tockit

rogue zombie said:


> It's Diketones Free, or something like that.
> 
> So, "safer" concentrates.
> 
> Problem is some of these DX flavours aren't as good as the original. And can vary in strength compared to the original.


Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

MoneymanVape said:


> Nice thread. Any coconut Pineapple recipe?


I'm not much of a fruity person, but I've made the following for a few friends and they like it quite a bit:
CAP Golden Pineapple @ 5%
TFA Coconut @ 1.5%
CAP Sweet Strawberry @ 0.5%

I made it at 35PG/65VG and let it steep for at least 2 weeks as initially the pineapple is just too sweet, but it all comes together with time.

The strawberry does not really add to the taste that much, it just enhances the flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Ya, I think at higher watts, you generally "warm up" all the flavours quickly. So it's an usual, but intriguing juice, when all is absorbed at once. You get the Grape, then the Cactus... And a unusual exotic fruit exhale. So I think at higher watts, it's where the magic is...
> 
> ... But it's definitely a, you really love it or hate it sort of flavour.
> 
> The good thing is, the INW Grape is imo the best grape out there. And Cactus with anything and Menthol, is a stunning pallette cleanser, so your concentrates won't go to waste.
> 
> P.s when I say higher watts, I mean I've see it change from 35 watts plus (what I consider high)



I made the Grack Juice last night and just had a little taster... Yum!!!! I get the taste profile change thing you described! I drip so my W is a lot higher than yours...
I stated at 40W (I cant go any lower on 0.12 ohms) and moved up to 90W and found the sweet spot at around 60. Yes, the various flavours comes and goes beautifully here. I love Cactus and add to most of my fruit recipes for that little something "extra".

Nice and refreshing - a tad sweet (will lower meringue next time) for me but a lovely change from the ordinary!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> I made the Grack Juice last night and just had a little taster... Yum!!!! I get the taste profile change thing you described! I drip so my W is a lot higher than yours...
> I stated at 40W (I cant go any lower on 0.12 ohms) and moved up to 90W and found the sweet spot at around 60. Yes, the various flavours comes and goes beautifully here. I love Cactus and add to most of my fruit recipes for that little something "extra".
> 
> Nice and refreshing - a tad sweet (will lower meringue next time) for me but a lovely change from the ordinary!


Nice!

Its so, so weird but I love it. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> The Dreamer Clone
> 
> TFA Ripe Strawberry 10%
> TFA Peach Juicy 6%
> TFA Pineapple 4%
> Ethyl maltol 1 drop / 15ml (100ml I use 4 drops ) { my own addition to the original clone recipe I like sweet stuff }
> 
> *sweetener - have not used it yet as I like how the ethyl makes it a easy vape experience and rounds off the juice combination very well and also gives it a very smooth hit on the taste-buds, Sweetener will be an artificial sweet flavor where ethyl brings out the natural flavor of the fruit.
> 
> Steep 1 week minimum or max 2 weeks / Shake and vape can be done but recommend the steeping time
> 
> Do not substitute the strawberry I have tried everything, you can however use DX peach and DX pineapple.
> 
> this is a very sweetish vape with fresh fruit flavor, you can remove the ethyl maltol as it gives the sweetness of the natural fruits, you will taste the pineapple and can drop it down to 2% if you feel like it.
> 
> *warning for drippers this juice does not play well with other juices so i will recommend a clean wick when you move to anything else



Can I sub TFA Pineapple with Pineapple (Juicy)? and @ which percentage?

thnx


----------



## RichJB

I would imagine that Juicy is what he means by DX Pineapple. Afaik TFA don't make a DX (diketone free) version of their original Pineapple, only a Reduced Flashpoint version which is the Pineapple (Juicy).

One thing I never realised is that we have all been using the Reduced Flashpoint version of one of the most popular flavours of all: Cap Sweet Strawberry. When BLCK got in their Cap and TFA no-flyers recently, the original proper v1 Cap Sweet Strawberry is among them. We have all been subbing with RF Sweet Strawberry. Even though the RF branding is very subtle (compare the two side by side), that's what we've been using. I'm not sure how much difference there is between the two but there usually is some difference, as between TFA Honeydew (very good) and TFA Honeydew II (not so good). FWIW ELR gives v1 Sweet Strawberry a score of 4.x, with only 3.x for RF Sweet Strawberry. I'd be interested to try some of the original Sweet Strawberry and see what difference it makes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I would imagine that Juicy is what he means by DX Pineapple. Afaik TFA don't make a DX (diketone free) version of their original Pineapple, only a Reduced Flashpoint version which is the Pineapple (Juicy).
> 
> One thing I never realised is that we have all been using the Reduced Flashpoint version of one of the most popular flavours of all: Cap Sweet Strawberry. When BLCK got in their Cap and TFA no-flyers recently, the original proper v1 Cap Sweet Strawberry is among them. We have all been subbing with RF Sweet Strawberry. Even though the RF branding is very subtle (compare the two side by side), that's what we've been using. I'm not sure how much difference there is between the two but there usually is some difference, as between TFA Honeydew (very good) and TFA Honeydew II (not so good). FWIW ELR gives v1 Sweet Strawberry a score of 4.x, with only 3.x for RF Sweet Strawberry. I'd be interested to try some of the original Sweet Strawberry and see what difference it makes.


Good to know, thank you. I was wondering about the "rf" on my bottle of Sweet Strawberry. RF = Reduced flashpoint btw. I have no doubt there will be a difference in taste and/or concentration.


----------



## Vino1718

Vino1718 said:


> Can I sub TFA Pineapple with Pineapple (Juicy)? and @ which percentage?
> 
> thnx



Still waiting for someone to advise at which percentage I should use.


----------



## Andre

Vino1718 said:


> Still waiting for someone to advise at which percentage I should use.


5 %


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre I see *Grack* won the Reddit DIY recipe of 2016. Maybe an indexing is deserving

Lol, with a disclosure, "You'll either absolutely love it, or absolutely hate it. No in between..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre I see *Grack* won the Reddit DIY recipe of 2016. Maybe an indexing is deserving
> 
> Lol, with a disclosure, "You'll either absolutely love it, or absolutely hate it. No in between..."



Fantastic!!!! Glad I made it - really enjoying it!!
Well spotted @rogue zombie!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre I see *Grack* won the Reddit DIY recipe of 2016. Maybe an indexing is deserving
> 
> Lol, with a disclosure, "You'll either absolutely love it, or absolutely hate it. No in between..."


A cool menthol won Best Reddit Recipe of 2016?! Which one of you fine mixologists wants to whip this up for me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> A cool menthol won Best Reddit Recipe of 2016?! Which one of you fine mixologists wants to whip this up for me?



You don't really get a full on Menthol. The Koolada blends in so well to just give it a slight cooling.
But I wouldn't categorise is as a Menthol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Stosta I am getting more NIC and supplies probably sometime next week, I can whip you up some then, if you like.


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> You don't really get a full on Menthol. The Koolada blends in so well to just give it a slight cooling.
> But I wouldn't categorise is as a Menthol


Whoops! I meant to write cool fruit!

I would love it if you could mix me up a bottle! That would just be epic!! I'll PM you shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre I see *Grack* won the Reddit DIY recipe of 2016. Maybe an indexing is deserving
> 
> Lol, with a disclosure, "You'll either absolutely love it, or absolutely hate it. No in between..."


I saw that just before I had to run for some meetings. I am quite prepared to index it, but not to record it here! You can have that honour. I hate that juice. Think I passed my bottle on to @DoubleD - wonder if he has tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I saw that just before I had to run for some meetings. I am quite prepared to index it, but not to record it here! You can have that honour. I hate that juice. Think I passed my bottle on to @DoubleD - wonder if he has tried it yet.


Lol... Hrh's thoughts were along the lines of... "Ag no man." 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> I saw that just before I had to run for some meetings. I am quite prepared to index it, but not to record it here! You can have that honour. I hate that juice. Think I passed my bottle on to @DoubleD - wonder if he has tried it yet.



Grack? Don't think Ive vape that one yet, Ill look out for that one next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Exotic Mangosteen*




Nope, I have never tasted the real thing. From what I have read Mangosteen has flavours that taste like a combination of strawberry, peach and vanilla ice cream. Some taste some Lychee in there. From what I taste in the juice this sounds spot on, but then one tends to taste what one expects. What I can say with certainty is that the juice has an awesome exotic fruit taste and is light and bright. Since I perfected it to my taste in early January 2017 it has become one of my ADV fruit vapes.

It does not taste like Mango. The Mango in there is only for body. As is the Coconut, which also gives more clouds. The Citrus Mix and Koolada is to brighten the fruit. In this juice the Koolada adds no cool as far as I can detect. 

*EXOTIC MANGOSTEEN*
FA Mangosteen 2.5 %
FA Mango 2.0 %
FA Coconut 1.0 %
FA Citrus Mix 1.0 %
TFA Koolada 0.5 %

Total flavour: 7.0 %

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Good water melon recipe?


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *Exotic Mangosteen*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I have never tasted the real thing. From what I have read Mangosteen has flavours that taste like a combination of strawberry, peach and vanilla ice cream. Some taste some Lychee in there. From what I taste in the juice this sounds spot on, but then one tends to taste what one expects. What I can say with certainty is that the juice has an awesome exotic fruit taste and is light and bright. Since I perfected it to my taste in early January 2017 it has become one of my ADV fruit vapes.
> 
> It does not taste like Mango. The Mango in there is only for body. As is the Coconut, which also gives more clouds. The Citrus Mix and Koolada is to brighten the fruit. In this juice the Koolada adds no cool as far as I can detect.
> 
> *EXOTIC MANGOSTEEN*
> FA Mangosteen 2.5 %
> FA Mango 2.0 %
> FA Coconut 1.0 %
> FA Citrus Mix 1.0 %
> TFA Koolada 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 7.0 %



This sounds super @Andre !
Thanks for sharing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mahir said:


> Good water melon recipe?


This one is great, a mix of different melons, including water melon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

I can't believe I waited this long. Mixed up some dougs awesome sauce on Friday night. My oh my what a winner. So glad I took the gamble and mixed up 100mls after seeing the reactions in this thread. Hmmmm loving it long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Quick question....
Which is a nice peach flavour to use?
TFA Juicy Peach?


----------



## Rude Rudi

SAVaper said:


> Quick question....
> Which is a nice peach flavour to use?
> TFA Juicy Peach?



I'm quite enjoying INW Peach at the moment - very, very good!
I spotted a nice Peach trinity on another forum = Inw Peach, Cap Yellow Peach and FA Peach White. Combine them to give you an amazing combo = 3-2-1 = INW-CAP-FA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> Quick question....
> Which is a nice peach flavour to use?
> TFA Juicy Peach?


Almost a year now and I still have not found the perfect peach for my basket of fruit. Tried so many combinations. I do not like FA White Peach, because it is a white peach! And tends to overpower everything else. The best for me so far is this recipe - I left out the Sugar Cookie as I like my fruit less sweet and not candied. Great yellow peach taste. Shall be tweaking it some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Vurve and Cokecan recommend JF Honey Peach. Also, if you're one of the many who gets razor-blade throat hit from most Peach flavours, try FA Apricot instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Rude Rudi said:


> I'm quite enjoying INW Peach at the moment - very, very good!
> I spotted a nice Peach trinity on another forum = Inw Peach, Cap Yellow Peach and FA Peach White. Combine them to give you an amazing combo = 3-2-1 = INW-CAP-FA




Thanks. That does sound nice.


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> Almost a year now and I still have not found the perfect peach for my basket of fruit. Tried so many combinations. I do not like FA White Peach, because it is a white peach! And tends to overpower everything else. The best for me so far is this recipe - I left out the Sugar Cookie as I like my fruit less sweet and not candied. Great yellow peach taste. Shall be tweaking it some.



Awesome thanks.


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> Vurve and Cokecan recommend JF Honey Peach. Also, if you're one of the many who gets razor-blade throat hit from most Peach flavours, try FA Apricot instead.



That is an interesting thought. I will definitely try that. Thank you very much.


----------



## Mahir

KZOR said:


> Welcome to try this Milkman clone recipe
> Not sure if it has been posted before.
> Great adv.
> 
> Strawberry - TFA 2%
> Ripe Strawberry - TFA 2%
> Strawberry - FA - 3%
> Bavarian Cream - FW 4%
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - TFA 5%
> Ethyl Maltol - TFA 2%
> DX Sweet Cream 4%
> 
> Only 3 days steep time. Can also add 0.1-0.2% sweetener if you like.



Which recipe is this from Milkman?


----------



## Max

Evening all - So Jan and Feb are done - now March is upon us - and time slows for no man - Please Help. 

Desperately trying to see what's on the table to showcase "Fanta Orange" - that brilliant Ice Cold fizzy cold drink that bursts with that Awesome Orange Flavour that South Africa Loves - now out in Fanta Orange Zero. 

Thank You all so much and looking forward to your excellent comments. 

@KZOR @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Soutie @Greyz @Rooigevaar @YeOldeOke @SMIST @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days 



Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Max said:


> Evening all - So Jan and Feb are done - now March is upon us - and time slows for no man - Please Help.
> 
> Desperately trying to see what's on the table to showcase "Fanta Orange" - that brilliant Ice Cold fizzy cold drink that bursts with that Awesome Orange Flavour that South Africa Loves - now out in Fanta Orange Zero.
> 
> Thank You all so much and looking forward to your excellent comments.
> 
> @KZOR @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Soutie @Greyz @Rooigevaar @YeOldeOke @SMIST @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Hey bud @KZOR posted a recipe that he says is lemonade orage but says tastes like Fanta Orange. 
I have not mixed it up yet but you can give it a try bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Max said:


> Evening all - So Jan and Feb are done - now March is upon us - and time slows for no man - Please Help.
> 
> Desperately trying to see what's on the table to showcase "Fanta Orange" - that brilliant Ice Cold fizzy cold drink that bursts with that Awesome Orange Flavour that South Africa Loves - now out in Fanta Orange Zero.
> 
> Thank You all so much and looking forward to your excellent comments.
> 
> @KZOR @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Soutie @Greyz @Rooigevaar @YeOldeOke @SMIST @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Sorry @Max I'm not a fan of fanta or orange vapes. I'm sure someone else can offer more.


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Evening all - So Jan and Feb are done - now March is upon us - and time slows for no man - Please Help.
> 
> Desperately trying to see what's on the table to showcase "Fanta Orange" - that brilliant Ice Cold fizzy cold drink that bursts with that Awesome Orange Flavour that South Africa Loves - now out in Fanta Orange Zero.
> 
> Thank You all so much and looking forward to your excellent comments.
> 
> @KZOR @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Soutie @Greyz @Rooigevaar @YeOldeOke @SMIST @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards - Max


@Max, try this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Thank You @Clouds4Days and @Andre - processing the Concentrates.


----------



## SAVaper

Max said:


> Evening all - So Jan and Feb are done - now March is upon us - and time slows for no man - Please Help.
> 
> Desperately trying to see what's on the table to showcase "Fanta Orange" - that brilliant Ice Cold fizzy cold drink that bursts with that Awesome Orange Flavour that South Africa Loves - now out in Fanta Orange Zero.
> 
> Thank You all so much and looking forward to your excellent comments.
> 
> @KZOR @Andre @RichJB @Rude Rudi @Soutie @Greyz @Rooigevaar @YeOldeOke @SMIST @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards - Max





Hi, maybe not a Fanta Orange but I definitely like this one by KZOR




KZOR said:


> Just tweaked this recipe and it is awesome. Tastes exactly like the orange creamsicle I like the most.
> You got to try it.
> 
> View attachment 73663
> View attachment 73664


----------



## Andre

*Farleys Gnarly* (remix)



I am not a bubblegum juice fan, but this one looked interesting enough to give it a small volume go. And the authentic by BadDripLabs is consistently rated very highly. Got the recipe here. The poster says it is an "Official Bad Drip clone(s)".

With no expectations - what an awesome surprise. Fruity and tangy with notes of old school bubblegum (Beechies, but no Wintergreen taste, thanks heavens). The tangiest ever. BadDripLabs describes it as "Based off the recipe older than Bob Ross's paintbrush, we pile-drived tangy Kiwi (the fruit, not the bird) into the heart of psychedelic Strawberries dipped in a light bubblegum nectar.". Did I mention that this is oh so deliciously tangy!

My mix steeped for 10 days, but a day or two should be fine.

*Farleys Gnarly* (clone)
TFA Strawberry 5.5 %
FW Kiwi 4.0 % 
TFA Bubblegum Fruity 2.0 %
TFA Sweetener 0.5 %

Total flavour: 12 %

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

I made this for HRH... its quite elegant.
She loves Strawberry, but I wanted to try bring in more to her staple.

It's Strawberry with soft Peach in the background. The Blueberry doesn't come to the front - it just rounds it off, softening it all.

*Hey Jude*

FA White Peach 2.5%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 4%
TFA Blueberry Extra 4%

70VG/30PG

Good to go in 3 or so days, but I give it a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> I made this for HRH... its quite elegant.
> She loves Strawberry, but I wanted to try bring in more to her staple.
> 
> It's Strawberry with soft Peach in the background. The Blueberry doesn't come to the front - it just rounds it off, softening it all.
> 
> *Hey Jude*
> 
> FA White Peach 2.5%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 4%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 4%
> 
> 70VG/30PG
> 
> Good to go in 3 or so days, but I give it a week.



Hey Jude - 
... Take a sad song and make it better ....

This sounds great @rogue zombie !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Farleys Gnarly* (remix)
> 
> 
> I am not a bubblegum juice fan, but this one looked interesting enough to give it a small volume go. And the authentic by BadDripLabs is consistently rated very highly. Got the recipe here. The poster says it is an "Official Bad Drip clone(s)".
> 
> With no expectations - what an awesome surprise. Fruity and tangy with notes of old school bubblegum (Beechies, but no Wintergreen taste, thanks heavens). The tangiest ever. BadDripLabs describes it as "Based off the recipe older than Bob Ross's paintbrush, we pile-drived tangy Kiwi (the fruit, not the bird) into the heart of psychedelic Strawberries dipped in a light bubblegum nectar.". Did I mention that this is oh so deliciously tangy!
> 
> My mix steeped for 10 days, but a day or two should be fine.
> 
> *Farleys Gnarly* (clone)
> TFA Strawberry 5.5 %
> FW Kiwi 4.0 %
> TFA Bubblegum Fruity 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12 %



Ooh missed this. Sounds like my cuppa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hey Jude -
> ... Take a sad song and make it better ....
> 
> This sounds great @rogue zombie !



Her favourite song from her favourite band

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> Her favourite song from her favourite band



Oh wow, what a song!
HRH has excellent taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

rogue zombie said:


> I made this for HRH... its quite elegant.
> She loves Strawberry, but I wanted to try bring in more to her staple.
> 
> It's Strawberry with soft Peach in the background. The Blueberry doesn't come to the front - it just rounds it off, softening it all.
> 
> *Hey Jude*
> 
> FA White Peach 2.5%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 4%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 4%
> 
> 70VG/30PG
> 
> Good to go in 3 or so days, but I give it a week.



Mixed something inspired by this. Supped FA White Peach for tfa juicy peach at 3%.
Made it a sweet peachy vape I like what the blueberry does in this mix. 
Now i need to get FA White Peach 2.5% and try the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

I'm mixing up this one tonight. Looks like an awesome recipe with rave reviews. Saw it yesterday after @zandernwn suggested it to another user. Had to make an emergency order due to the stupid rule of 1, but I'll give you some feedback once it's steeped.

*Mother of Dragon's Milk*
2% TFA Bavarian Cream
7% TFA Dragonfruit
2% TFA Strawberry (ripe)
2% TFA Vanilla Swirl

30/70 PG/VG with 6mg Nic. 7 day Steep recommended. 
Original Recipe from ATF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @William Vermaak - that will be so kind of you - I've got all the concentrates - it looks good - so I'm looking forward to making this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

I exchange the Tfa dragon fruit for cap. I like it beter and I drop it to 5%. But mother of dragons milk is my oldest juice still in daily rotation

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

It does get better with the steep I just shake and vape. It good just like that too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

**JACKSHIT - a Lychee and Jackfruit mix**

I have been looking to create and Lychee recipe for the longest time and I think I have finally have one worthy of sharing. I also seem to have found a use for the bottle of jackfruit that I have been dying to use in a mix. It may seem a bit over flavored on paper but it really is well balanced, no off flavors apart from a waxiness that dies off reliably with a 24 hour steep.


* CAP Sweet Lychee 3.0%

* TFA Jackfruit 3.0%

* CAP Sweet Strawberry 2.5%

* TFA Lychee 1.0%

* FA Fuji 0.25%

* FA Lemon Sicily 0.15%

* TFA Spearmint 0.15%

* TFA Koolada 0.25%


**MAIN PROFILE**

fresh and Sweet sun-ripened Lychee and jackfruit with a bright fruity body and the slightest hint of spearmint.

I have done detailed flavor notes on the recipe, which is available on ATF: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41869#jackshit_by_zandernwn

I would love if someone can mix it up and let me know their thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> **JACKSHIT - a Lychee and Jackfruit mix**
> 
> I have been looking to create and Lychee recipe for the longest time and I think I have finally have one worthy of sharing. I also seem to have found a use for the bottle of jackfruit that I have been dying to use in a mix. It may seem a bit over flavored on paper but it really is well balanced, no off flavors apart from a waxiness that dies off reliably with a 24 hour steep.
> 
> 
> * CAP Sweet Lychee 3.0%
> 
> * TFA Jackfruit 3.0%
> 
> * CAP Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
> 
> * TFA Lychee 1.0%
> 
> * FA Fuji 0.25%
> 
> * FA Lemon Sicily 0.15%
> 
> * TFA Spearmint 0.15%
> 
> * TFA Koolada 0.25%
> 
> 
> **MAIN PROFILE**
> 
> fresh and Sweet sun-ripened Lychee and jackfruit with a bright fruity body and the slightest hint of spearmint.
> 
> I have done detailed flavor notes on the recipe, which is available on ATF: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41869#jackshit_by_zandernwn
> 
> I would love if someone can mix it up and let me know their thoughts.


Leaving for Durbs early morning. So, shall be tasting during next week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

There is something wrong with the i on your printer @Andre

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MoneymanVape

Aws


zandernwn said:


> **JACKSHIT - a Lychee and Jackfruit mix**
> 
> I have been looking to create and Lychee recipe for the longest time and I think I have finally have one worthy of sharing. I also seem to have found a use for the bottle of jackfruit that I have been dying to use in a mix. It may seem a bit over flavored on paper but it really is well balanced, no off flavors apart from a waxiness that dies off reliably with a 24 hour steep.
> 
> 
> * CAP Sweet Lychee 3.0%
> 
> * TFA Jackfruit 3.0%
> 
> * CAP Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
> 
> * TFA Lychee 1.0%
> 
> * FA Fuji 0.25%
> 
> * FA Lemon Sicily 0.15%
> 
> * TFA Spearmint 0.15%
> 
> * TFA Koolada 0.25%
> 
> 
> **MAIN PROFILE**
> 
> fresh and Sweet sun-ripened Lychee and jackfruit with a bright fruity body and the slightest hint of spearmint.
> 
> I have done detailed flavor notes on the recipe, which is available on ATF: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41869#jackshit_by_zandernwn
> 
> I would love if someone can mix it up and let me know their thoughts.


awsum stuff. Cab you leave or change the lemon sicily?


----------



## zandernwn

You can but you will lose some brightness

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MoneymanVape said:


> Aws
> awsum stuff. Cab you leave or change the lemon sicily?


At that percentage any lemon concentrate should do, even a few drops from your grocery bottle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> **JACKSHIT - a Lychee and Jackfruit mix**
> 
> I have been looking to create and Lychee recipe for the longest time and I think I have finally have one worthy of sharing. I also seem to have found a use for the bottle of jackfruit that I have been dying to use in a mix. It may seem a bit over flavored on paper but it really is well balanced, no off flavors apart from a waxiness that dies off reliably with a 24 hour steep.
> 
> 
> * CAP Sweet Lychee 3.0%
> 
> * TFA Jackfruit 3.0%
> 
> * CAP Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
> 
> * TFA Lychee 1.0%
> 
> * FA Fuji 0.25%
> 
> * FA Lemon Sicily 0.15%
> 
> * TFA Spearmint 0.15%
> 
> * TFA Koolada 0.25%
> 
> 
> **MAIN PROFILE**
> 
> fresh and Sweet sun-ripened Lychee and jackfruit with a bright fruity body and the slightest hint of spearmint.
> 
> I have done detailed flavor notes on the recipe, which is available on ATF: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41869#jackshit_by_zandernwn
> 
> I would love if someone can mix it up and let me know their thoughts.


Mixed on 19 April 2017. Started vaping it on 26 April 2017.

This reminds me somewhat of Philosaphucker's style - a little weird, a little addictive. Unfortunately for me the TFA Spearmint is overpowering (even at that low percentage), leaving the fruit as the barest of background tastes in my mouth. I had my DIL taste it as well. She found the Spearmint a bit distracting, but tastes the fruit clearly. Maybe my taste buds just does not like that Spearmint. Next time I shall try it without the Spearmint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

Andre said:


> Mixed on 19 April 2017. Started vaping it on 26 April 2017.
> 
> This reminds me somewhat of Philosaphucker's style - a little weird, a little addictive. Unfortunately for me the TFA Spearmint is overpowering (even at that low percentage), leaving the fruit as the barest of background tastes in my mouth. I had my DIL taste it as well. She found the Spearmint a bit distracting, but tastes the fruit clearly. Maybe my taste buds just does not like that Spearmint. Next time I shall try it without the Spearmint.


Thank you so much for the honest feedback. I just tasted it and I find the spearmint distracting too.

I also find the jackfruit goes wonky on the steep. Pity we only have one option for jackfruit I don't think I'll pursue this profile any further, it feels like the TFA jackfruit just isn't the right flavor for this and with no other options it really becomes an obsolete profile

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> Thank you so much for the honest feedback. I just tasted it and I find the spearmint distracting too.
> 
> I also find the jackfruit goes wonky on the steep. Pity we only have one option for jackfruit I don't think I'll pursue this profile any further, it feels like the TFA jackfruit just isn't the right flavor for this and with no other options it really becomes an obsolete profile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Tried this one today, @zandernwn. Brings out the best of the Jackfruit imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

Andre said:


> Tried this one today, @zandernwn. Brings out the best of the Jackfruit imo.


Interesting

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

Went totally and utterly overboard Hahaha. Been a fun day








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

dstroya said:


> I've been looking for a banana vape for a while and I haven't been able to put this down all week!
> 
> Bombies Nana Cream by fizzmustard...
> 
> (LA) Banana Cream 5%
> (TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
> (TPA) Strawberry 7%
> 
> Was only nice for me after a week curing
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream


Where do we get LA concentrates?


----------



## RichJB

Valley Vapour stocks them. From the hints that Richio has given, it seems that Blck Vapour will also be stocking them in the near future.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

RichJB said:


> Valley Vapour stocks them. From the hints that Richio has given, it seems that Blck Vapour will also be stocking them in the near future.


Well that helps. Now I can play with recipes I've been dying to make. Thanks swaar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

zandernwn said:


> Thank you so much for the honest feedback. I just tasted it and I find the spearmint distracting too.
> 
> I also find the jackfruit goes wonky on the steep. Pity we only have one option for jackfruit I don't think I'll pursue this profile any further, it feels like the TFA jackfruit just isn't the right flavor for this and with no other options it really becomes an obsolete profile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



My Dragonfruit version is rather enjoyable... I subbed the spearmint with mint from the onset - not distracting at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718

dstroya said:


> I've been looking for a banana vape for a while and I haven't been able to put this down all week!
> 
> Bombies Nana Cream by fizzmustard...
> 
> (LA) Banana Cream 5%
> (TPA) Dragon fruit 3%
> (TPA) Strawberry 7%
> 
> Was only nice for me after a week curing
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream



I only have TFA Banana Cream. What percentage do you guys reckon I should mix it at?


----------



## Andre

Vino1718 said:


> I only have TFA Banana Cream. What percentage do you guys reckon I should mix it at?


I would have gone for 4.5 %.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Tfa strawberry 1%
Inw strawberry shisha 1%
Tfa strawberry ripe 4%
Cap sweet strawberry 3%
tfa koolada 1%

nice and chilled strawberry shake and vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

A Fruit eJuice Recipe Feedback :-

*The eJuice*
FruitJ-v1 x 1
Blood Orange FW - 6%
Golden Pineapple CAP - 1.5%
Strawberry (Ripe) TFA - 3%
Strawberry TFA - 3%
Sweetener TFA - 1%
65/35 - 2 Weeks

@Rude Rudi
@Andre
@Silver
@KZOR 

*The Build*






*The Vape Stuff*
Geek Vape Ammit 22 - FruitJ
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Alien - Daniel
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : Nil mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : eVic Primo Mini 80
Ohms : 0.38
Watts : 28 to 32
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : FruitJ-v1 -
eJuice Mix : 65/35
Nicotine : 0mg
Set Up On : 11/06/2017

Result - Awesomeness

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Looks fantastic! 6% blood orange! Does it mellow out?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Yes it does @Rude Rudi - some of my eJuices have steeped a lot longer than suggested and the Fruit juices really blend together and have mellowed out very well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max

A Fruit eJuice Recipe Feedback :-

*The eJuice*
Melons-v1
Cantaloupe TFA - 5.5%
Mango TFA - 5.5%
Papaya TFA - 3.5%
Sweet Cream TFA - 1%
70/30 - 3 Weeks 

The Recipe comes from here but the one above smooths out very well after a very long steep - up to 2 to 3 months. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1306092/Mikes Melons v.7(Cuttwood Monster Melon Clone)

@Rude Rudi
@Andre
@Silver
@KZOR

*The Build*



*The Vape Stuff*

Serpent Mini 25mm - Melons-v1
RTA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Stainless Steel 
Type : Clapton 
Gauge : 28Ga/32Ga
ID : 2.5mm
Wraps : 7
Spacing : 0.1mm
Leg Length : 3mm
Mod - VW : eVic Primo Mini 80
Ohms : 0.90
Watts : 22 to 28
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : Melons-v1
eJuice Mix : 70/30
Nicotine : 0mg
Set Up On : 02/07/2017

Result - A Continuous Fruity ADV that lasts and lasts and lasts -

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Looks like a winner! Not sure about the extended steep time...I won't be able to hold on for so long!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

Should I or should I not...?


----------



## Vino1718

Vino1718 said:


> Should I or should I not...?



Here it goes. Oh dont expect any notes tho. If that puts you off, dont mix it. I'll say one thing tho. Nothing can be subbed.

Edit: retracted

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bill

Andre said:


> Could not wait to get home from a day of meetings to share this awesome mango recipe, called "Mango Crack". Most Mango juices I have tried so far have been meh - too sweet, overripe or perfumy.
> 
> Found this one here - the description is spot on. Mixed it on 13 July 2016 and cracked it open yesterday (27 July) evening. Wow, not too sweet (I did leave out the Ethyl Maltol the original recipe calls for) with that awesome green, natural tinge - if you like Wiener Vape Co's Fetch (Papaya) you will love this one.
> 
> I used FW Papaya in stead of the TFA one called for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you like a ripe, sweet, mild, but authentic mango (not overripe, overly sweet or perfumy) try HIC's to buy Kokopelli Mango here. I tasted that just before I tried Mango Crack and thought it was awesome - until I tried Mango Crack. I prefer the green/rind tinge of Mango Crack.



Finally tried this one, and I need some help. I am not sure if its my taste buds or I am doing something incorrectly but I am not getting the taste others seem to be getting. I can taste the mango but its quite flat, lost somewhere in there. I almost get a sherbet floral vibe from the juice. I didn't sub out any of the concentrates.

Did anyone experience the same? I have a feeling the Dragon fruit and cactus mite be overpowering the mix but I am new to DIY so not sure.


----------



## Andre

Bill said:


> Finally tried this one, and I need some help. I am not sure if its my taste buds or I am doing something incorrectly but I am not getting the taste others seem to be getting. I can taste the mango but its quite flat, lost somewhere in there. I almost get a sherbet floral vibe from the juice. I didn't sub out any of the concentrates.
> 
> Did anyone experience the same? I have a feeling the Dragon fruit and cactus mite be overpowering the mix but I am new to DIY so not sure.


The original recipe uses TFA Papaya, which I have been using too lately. It is a bit better for me. Yes, a sherbet floral vibe probably comes from those two and your palate might be sensitive to it. Maybe go 1% Dragonfruit and 0.25% Cactus and see if that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill

Andre said:


> The original recipe uses TFA Papaya, which I have been using too lately. It is a bit better for me. Yes, a sherbet floral vibe probably comes from those two and your palate might be sensitive to it. Maybe go 1% Dragonfruit and 0.25% Cactus and see if that helps.



Thanks @Andre, I dropped the the dragon fruit and cactus and its much nicer, made a batch with kalooda as well and its very refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I made a tester of this. For me, the problem isn't the Dragonfruit and Cactus. It's the 6% Cap Sweet Mango which is overpowering for me. I'm one of those who gets the over-ripe sickly sweet vibe from Cap. I made an alternative version with the Cap dropped all the way down to 1.5% and buffed by both Loc and ZAC Mango. It has less of a pungent mango top note but it also served to 'unripen' the mango nicely. I'm not sure those are the right mangoes to use, TFA Philippine or Flv Mango may work better. But I'd always be inclined to mix mangoes. I don't think there is any one that suffices standalone.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bill

RichJB said:


> I made a tester of this. For me, the problem isn't the Dragonfruit and Cactus. It's the 6% Cap Sweet Mango which is overpowering for me. I'm one of those who gets the over-ripe sickly sweet vibe from Cap. I made an alternative version with the Cap dropped all the way down to 1.5% and buffed by both Loc and ZAC Mango. It has less of a pungent mango top note but it also served to 'unripen' the mango nicely. I'm not sure those are the right mangoes to use, TFA Philippine or Flv Mango may work better. But I'd always be inclined to mix mangoes. I don't think there is any one that suffices standalone.



I will try dropping the CAP sweet mango, I don't have any other mangos at the moment but will hopefully be getting some later this week.

been doing some reading up and your are right seems like mangos should be mixed to get the flavor profile correct.


----------



## Max

A Fruit eJuice Recipe Feedback :-

*The eJuice*
21 - ChillOran-v1
Cream Fresh FA - 0.5%
Koolada 10% TFA - 1%
Orange Shisha INW - 2%
3.5% - 20ml
65/35 - 1 Week

The Recipe comes from @Andre

@Rude Rudi
@Andre
@Silver
@KZOR
@aktorsyl
@TheV
@Vapessa
@drew
@RichJB
@Silver 

*The Build*












*The Vape Stuff*
Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm - ChillOran-v1
RDA - Double Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Single Strand
Gauge : 24Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 10
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Mod - VW : IJoy Captain 225W
Ohms : 0.33
Watts : 45 to 55
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : ChillOran-v1
eJuice Mix : 65/35
Nicotine : 0mg
Set Up On : 18/08/2017

Result - What a Mouthful of Orange and so much potential to play around now - the Orange is there - at last.

It's been commented that Coastal Pallets are different from Inland Pallets and Orange is difficult to discern on the coast - Well - Orange Shisha INW is here - and that RDA did exactly what it was designed to do.

Did my first test in the RDA - above - primarily to play with versatile air flow - power availability - basic coil design - no leaking - and easy wicking - Cotton Candy - and it all came together -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> A Fruit eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> 
> *The eJuice*
> 21 - ChillOran-v1
> Cream Fresh FA - 0.5%
> Koolada 10% TFA - 1%
> Orange Shisha INW - 2%
> 3.5% - 20ml
> 65/35 - 1 Week
> 
> The Recipe comes from @Andre
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> @Andre
> @Silver
> @KZOR
> @aktorsyl
> @TheV
> @Vapessa
> @drew
> @RichJB
> @Silver
> 
> *The Build*
> View attachment 104834
> 
> 
> View attachment 104835
> 
> 
> View attachment 104836
> 
> 
> View attachment 104837
> 
> 
> *The Vape Stuff*
> Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm - ChillOran-v1
> RDA - Double Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Single Strand
> Gauge : 24Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 10
> Spacing : 0.5mm
> Leg Length : 4mm
> Mod - VW : IJoy Captain 225W
> Ohms : 0.33
> Watts : 45 to 55
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : ChillOran-v1
> eJuice Mix : 65/35
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Set Up On : 18/08/2017
> 
> Result - What a Mouthful of Orange and so much potential to play around now - the Orange is there - at last.
> 
> It's been commented that Coastal Pallets are different from Inland Pallets and Orange is difficult to discern on the coast - Well - Orange Shisha INW is here - and that RDA did exactly what it was designed to do.
> 
> Did my first test in the RDA - above - primarily to play with versatile air flow - power availability - basic coil design - no leaking - and easy wicking - Cotton Candy - and it all came together -


It is actually @Rude Rudi's recipe, @Max. I just referred you to it in a PM conversation. And, yes, you are correct - orange in abundance at last.


----------



## Max

@Andre - yes - you are truly correct - and therefore - an Awesome Thank You to both of You - @Rude Rudi - for both your Awesome Amazing Support - Greatly Greatly Appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Max said:


> @Andre - yes - you are truly correct - and therefore - an Awesome Thank You to both of You - @Rude Rudi - for both your Awesome Amazing Support - Greatly Greatly Appreciated.



Fantastic results! Yes, that INW Shisha Orange is the business. 

Btw, you can interchange the fruit here - I use Phillipene Mango, Apricot, etc with the base. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF

Caveman said:


> My goto ADV for a while,
> 
> I have made multiple adaptations from this for my own vaping pleasure as well.
> 
> Monster Melons.
> Cantaloupe (TFA) 5%
> Mango (TFA) 5%
> Papaya (TFA) 5 %
> Koolada (TFA) 1~2%
> I use 1 drop EM per 10ML
> 
> -- Add 2 - 4 % menthol to make a delicious menthol melons.
> 
> Shake and Vape certified.


What is EM?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

HvNDhF said:


> What is EM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ethyl Maltol (sweetner) aka cotton candy

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

rogue zombie said:


> *LOOMA*
> 
> A firm favourite of mine. Hard to describe,* an usual exotic fruit recipe. Fresh, just the right amount of sweet... If you're looking for a different fruit, this is it.
> *
> CAP Harvest Berry 5.5%
> FA Forest Fruit 4.5%
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> INW Cactus 0.6%
> FA Fuji Apple 0.3%
> 
> I make it at 70Vg and steep for a week.


can I sub raspberry with sweet raspberry cap?


----------



## RichJB

Apparently Cap Raspberry v2 is much weaker than Inw Raspberry and also has a strong floral/medicinal note. I think you'd need to add 3%, maybe even more, of Cap Raspberry to get the same potency as 0.5% Inw Raspberry. I think that will introduce a floral/medicinal note into the juice, so I doubt it would make a good sub.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

Heya fellow mixers.
Looking for some help on a recipe I'm just getting more wrong than right. Trying to do a brain freeze clone. Can't really find anything helpful online that is true to the original. 
My current take is just bland and doesn't have the vibrance and ice cold sensation. How do I make the fruits punch out more and get that icey taste without muting down everything else. 

Cap - Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
TFA - Strawberry Ripe 2.5%
INW - Shisha Strawberry 2.5%
TFA - Pomegranate 3%
CAP - Kiwi 3%
TFA - Fuji Apple 3%
Koolada 1%
Menthol >0.5%
A few drops of CAP- Super Sweet. 
Total flavor: 18%
Make this @3mg and 70/30


Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Eisenhorn said:


> Heya fellow mixers.
> Looking for some help on a recipe I'm just getting more wrong than right. Trying to do a brain freeze clone. Can't really find anything helpful online that is true to the original.
> My current take is just bland and doesn't have the vibrance and ice cold sensation. How do I make the fruits punch out more and get that icey taste without muting down everything else.
> 
> Cap - Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
> TFA - Strawberry Ripe 2.5%
> INW - Shisha Strawberry 2.5%
> TFA - Pomegranate 3%
> CAP - Kiwi 3%
> TFA - Fuji Apple 3%
> Koolada 1%
> Menthol >0.5%
> A few drops of CAP- Super Sweet.
> Total flavor: 18%
> Make this @3mg and 70/30
> 
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



@Eisenhorn from my experience, the beauty of "iced" vapes is its simplicity. My advise will be to tone your recipe down significantly. You have far too many flavours in there - all fighting with each other resulting in a muddled mess. Focus on the hero fruit with perhaps once accenting flavour.
In your example, Strawberry as the hero (no need for 3 here) and perhaps apple (classic combo). Drop the menthol and sweetner.
another tip is to add FA Cream fresh at 0.5% - it adds body without changing the flavour. Also, go for WS23 instead of Koolada, which tends to fade. My simple suggestion:

Strawberry Ripe 2.5%
Shisha Strawberry 1%
Fuji Apple 1.5% (Rather use FA Fuji) or perhaps FA Peach white at the same %...
WS23 1%
FA Cream Fresh 0.5

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

RichJB said:


> Apparently Cap Raspberry v2 is much weaker than Inw Raspberry and also has a strong floral/medicinal note. I think you'd need to add 3%, maybe even more, of Cap Raspberry to get the same potency as 0.5% Inw Raspberry. I think that will introduce a floral/medicinal note into the juice, so I doubt it would make a good sub.


thanks alot.didnt know that. think I should try inw raspberry then.thanks


----------



## Eisenhorn

Thanks @Rude Rudi
Agree that there is a lot going on, but as said chasing to make a clone of Brain Freeze, so all the aspects should be there. Your recipe sounds good, however not exactly what I'm after. Brain freeze is a combo of sweet Strawberry with a background of kiwi on the inhale, then you get the tart pomegranate and ice on the exhale. I added in the fuji to brighten up the fruit, the shisha strawberry to punch through. Looking at your advice I think I have taken it too far however with too much muddled extra. Think I'll try WS23, then only strawb, kiwi and pomegranate, then start subbing/fiddling from there. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Eisenhorn, TFA don't do a Fuji, I think you mean FA?

If you're going to sub, I think using FA Kiwi and Pomegranate would get you closer to what you want than Cap Kiwi and TFA Pomegranate. FA Kiwi is much brighter than Cap, which may eliminate the need for Fuji to brighten the mix. TFA Pomegranate has a soapy/floral thing which makes it tricky to mix with. FA will probably fit better without any distracting notes on the exhale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF

Hi all. Is there perhaps a whatsapp group of some sorts where we can ask for advice or get tips outside the forum? 

Or is the forum the place to go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

The forum is a good resource. There are several WA or FB groups dedicated to DIY as well. There are also many podcasts where you can find out more, although the ability to ask questions is limited. Still, watching the podcasts will answer many of the questions you want to ask, along with many that you wouldn't have thought to ask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

Max said:


> How do you describe having a mouthful of Fanta Grape from a vapour rather than from a bottle/tin of Fanta Grape cold drink - well - @KZOR - that is exactly what "Groot" is - abso frikken lutely on the Button.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done and Sincerely Thank You.
> 
> The eJuice
> KZGroot-v1
> Bubblegum TFA - 0.5%
> Cream Fresh FA - 1%
> Grape Candy TFA - 2%
> Grape Soda FW - 5%
> Super Sweet CAP - 0.1%
> Sweet and Tart TFA - 0.8%
> 9.4%
> 60/40 - SNV - 5Days
> 
> @Andre @hands @Rude Rudi @TheV @aktorsyl
> 
> The Vape Stuff
> CoilArt DPRO 22 - KZGroot-v1
> RDA - Dual Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80 @KZOR - Assumed ??? Please confirm.
> Type : Fused Clapton
> Gauge : 2 x 26/38Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 8
> Spacing : 0mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : IJoy Captain 225W
> Ohms : 0.17
> Watts : 50 to 60
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : KZGroot-v1
> eJuice Mix : 60/40
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Mixed : 03/09/2017
> Steeped : 5 Days
> Assembled : 08/09/2017
> 
> View attachment 106650
> 
> 
> View attachment 106651
> 
> 
> View attachment 106652
> 
> 
> View attachment 106653
> 
> 
> View attachment 106654


----------



## Max

A Fruit eJuice Recipe Feedback :-

*The eJuice*
24 - RedIce-v2
Cherry Blast FW - 5%
Extreme Ice FW - 4%
Raspberry TFA - 6%
Strawberry (Ripe) TFA - 6%
21%
65/35 - 3 Weeks

The Recipe come from "Somewhere" on the eLiquid Calculator website.

@Rude Rudi @Andre @KZOR @aktorsyl @TheV @Vapessa

*The Build*









*The Vape Stuff*
Carrys 25mm - RedIce-v1
Sub Ohm Tank
Factory T4-1 U1 Coil - 0.6Ohm
Wire/Mat's/Wraps & Cotton Unknown
Mod - VW : eVic Primo Mini 75W
Watts : 18 to 24
eJuice : RedIce-v1
eJuice Mix : 65/35
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 20/07/2017
Steeped : 1.5 Months
Assembled : 09/09/2017

Receiving the Carrys Tank - unboxing - reading - understanding then cleaning the machine and resin residue - then assembling the Tank was really really easy and came together very well. All components fitted very tight and snuggly.

Chose the eJuice - primed the cotton - filled and closed the Top Fill Tank and let it settle for 10 minutes - then 

Result - As you inhale - Your mouth starts "cooling" at a rapid rate - faster than you imagined.

The airflow thought this 25mm Carrys Resin Sub Ohm Tank is phenomenal - very quick ramp up time and instant percolation of Flavours surrounding your senses.

And - as this happens - the lining of your mouth starts tightening with the anticipation of a "Tart - Sour" taste - then all of a sudden a ripe Cherry - Raspberry - Strawberry Candiness floods your mouth - and the exhale leaves the slightest minted strawberry on your tongue - Extreme Ice does have a little Mint in the mix - and you immediately search for the next inhale ..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Max said:


> A Fruit eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> 
> *The eJuice*
> 24 - RedIce-v2
> Cherry Blast FW - 5%
> Extreme Ice FW - 4%
> Raspberry TFA - 6%
> Strawberry (Ripe) TFA - 6%
> 21%
> 65/35 - 3 Weeks
> 
> The Recipe come from "Somewhere" on the eLiquid Calculator website.




That looks like a winner!!!!


----------



## Sheryl

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I have seen this one on one of my Facebook feed a number of times and finally mixed it up over the weekend - mostly because the name is quite catchy and for the fact that I received my INW Strawberry Shisha last week!
> 
> *Doug's Awesome Sauce*
> 3% Bavarian Cream (FW)
> 6% Peach (Juicy) (TPA)
> 5% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
> 3% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA)
> 
> This one only needs 24 hours to settle down and delivers BIG time! This simple combination of flavours just work brilliantly together. The main star here is the Strawberry Shisha, which is the accenting flavour and CANNOT be subbed. I must say that this strawberry has restored my faith in Strawberry flavours following a bit of a strawberry hiatus...
> 
> Give it a go - you'll love it!
> 
> View attachment 78394


Thought I wouldn't like it, but made it for the hubby. Turns out I LOVE it. Now I need to make another 6 bottles...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sheryl said:


> Thought I wouldn't like it, but made it for the hubby. Turns out I LOVE it. Now I need to make another 6 bottles...



Yip, this stuff is amazing, yet simple.... I have Ian least 50mls lying around at any given time!

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi
> Agree that there is a lot going on, but as said chasing to make a clone of Brain Freeze, so all the aspects should be there. Your recipe sounds good, however not exactly what I'm after. Brain freeze is a combo of sweet Strawberry with a background of kiwi on the inhale, then you get the tart pomegranate and ice on the exhale. I added in the fuji to brighten up the fruit, the shisha strawberry to punch through. Looking at your advice I think I have taken it too far however with too much muddled extra. Think I'll try WS23, then only strawb, kiwi and pomegranate, then start subbing/fiddling from there.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


I'm also working on something inspired by this, have you had any further luck? I'm still very new to DIY so I am a lllooooonnggggg way off from attempting to clone it!

There is definitely something more in there than the advertised profile of Kiwi, Pomegranate and Strawberry. I added a little Cranberry and that seems to be doing something. I won't share my recipe just yet because I know I'm still far away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

Hey @Stosta
Have tried about 10 different variations of which maybe only 2 have been enjoyable. However nothing remotely close to the proper stuff. Definitely a case of the whole being more than the sum of the parts. I can see the cranberry adding something to the pomegranate aspect. I also detect a hint of Fuji Apple for the crisp brightness.
I'm still a very, very far way and will need to order a slew of different flavours and do dozens of batches to maybe get something even half as good.

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

@Eisenhorn and @Stosta 
Quite a few Brain Freeze interpretations on ELR - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=brain+freeze
One on ATF - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/38760#brain_freeze_clone_by_trez79

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

@Andre I have tried the ones listed, however as @Stosta also thinks there is a lot more intricacies to the original recipe than just 3 flavours and menthol. This is going to be a hard one to try and replicate 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre

Eisenhorn said:


> @Andre I have tried the ones listed, however as @Stosta also thinks there is a lot more intricacies to the original recipe than just 3 flavours and menthol. This is going to be a hard one to try and replicate
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


Good luck with the effort. Took me a long time and many versions to get an acceptable interpretation of Bowden's Mate by 5Pawns.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Eisenhorn said:


> @Andre I have tried the ones listed, however as @Stosta also thinks there is a lot more intricacies to the original recipe than just 3 flavours and menthol. This is going to be a hard one to try and replicate
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


Here are a few more ideas...

https://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/naked-100-brain-freeze/

Still loads of variances, and I'm far from getting my hands on all these required ingredients, but maybe you can use them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

Mixed the same recipe from same author off e-liquid-recipes.com
It's a nice Vape, however not close to the real deal. Doesn't have the same brightness and play of flavours on the in/exhale. Plus adding enough koolada to get the same cold-effect just mutes everything. The experimenting continues 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Eisenhorn said:


> Mixed the same recipe from same author off e-liquid-recipes.com
> It's a nice Vape, however not close to the real deal. Doesn't have the same brightness and play of flavours on the in/exhale. Plus adding enough koolada to get the same cold-effect just mutes everything. The experimenting continues
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



TFA Koolada?


----------



## zandernwn

Ws23

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zandernwn

black ice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718

zandernwn said:


> Ws23
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Yeah was gonna suggest that as I know TFA Koolada mutes at higher percentages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eisenhorn

Yup @Vino1718 and @zandernwn, started out with TFA Koolada...not great. Have now tried FW Extreme Ice, however that has too much flavour. WS23 is on the list for my next order. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

Eisenhorn said:


> Yup @Vino1718 and @zandernwn, started out with TFA Koolada...not great. Have now tried FW Extreme Ice, however that has too much flavour. WS23 is on the list for my next order.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



Yep you cant go wrong with Black Ice (WS-23)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thumptrump

*VapeMOB Papa Smurf Clone* (not 100% IMO, but close)

I've tried to recreate this juice since I've started vaping. To be honest it's the juice that got me hooked on vaping. Now I've spent tons of time, money and effort in researching and creating all clone possible recipes, so much that I started to dislike it completely and gave up.  Buying bucket loads of commercial juice was not an option when I started and immediately jumped into the DIY game. I'm certain that a lot of people in this community had a similar experience and is still looking for an answer.

My last order of supplies was sourced from _Black Vapour_'s awesome *Black Friday* sale and one of the items ordered was on my watchlist for a long time. *HS Blueberry*... Initially, when I started to clone Papa Smurf the DIY scene wasn't nearly as resourceful as it is today. After a lot of research, trial and error I've found that Papa Smurf is somehow related to the *Space Jam Andromeda* juice. Anyway, I got my hands on a few clone recipes _(https://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=SJ-Andromeda-Clone - this was one of them)_ and mixed it up, tweaked the recipe more and more, only to find that there is still something missing. How I got to the conclusion of it being based on this recipe is beyond forgotten. I've forgotten most of what I've found during each research attempt, but some concentrates stuck with me, HS Blueberry was one of them. I've never ordered it but had it on my wishlist until the right opportunity presented itself _(Black Vapour Black Friday sale FTW )_. When I received the HS Blueberry from my last order and opened it I immediately knew that this was the _missing link_.

_I wanted to give it a go for the last time (sigh...) with hopes of it solving my past unnecessary obsessions and curiosity of recreating something even remotely similar to VapeMOB's Papa Smurf._

*So... the recipe:*
*6-8%* HS Blueberry
*3%* TFA Pomegranate
*2%* TFA Acai
*4%* TFA Vanillin

*Give it at least 3 days rest*.

After mixing up two varieties of this recipe I've finally found something I'm satisfied with. All my previous attempts weren't nearly as successful as this. I could finally put that lingering obsession to rest.  I noticed that the original VapeMOB Papa Smurf had this really yellow colour to it. Some of my earlier attempts even turned out purple _(I'm looking at you LA Blueberry!)_. I say *6-8% *HS Blueberry because at 6% it didn't have that in your face Papa Smurf colour and wasn't nearly as yellow as the original. I mixed up another bottle and turned the blueberry up to *8%*. It was by then yellow enough. Even with a 5% recommended solo mix of HS Blueberry at 8% you get that *"*_*aah.. f*ck.. how am I getting this out of my tank*_*"* that you love from the original.

So if you've had the same journey I encourage you to try this recipe so that you too can be released from the obsession. I'm not saying this is 100% identical, and it's certainly not, but it was my remedy. Sorry for this long post but I felt that I had to share the experience. In my opinion, Papa Smurf was an attempt at cloning Space Jam Andromeda with replacing the original TFA Blueberry Extra with HS Blueberry, but that's my thoughts.  Let me know what you guys think.

_- As a side note, I also want to thank the team at *Black Vapour*. They really have good service, after a mixup with my order I sent them an email. Almost as soon as I hit send they immediately replied with a solution. Also thanks to @DanielSLP for the *Berry Blendz* recipe, it really assured me that I was on the right path!_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

thumptrump said:


> *VapeMOB Papa Smurf Clone* (not 100% IMO, but close)
> 
> I've tried to recreate this juice since I've started vaping. To be honest it's the juice that got me hooked on vaping. Now I've spent tons of time, money and effort in researching and creating all clone possible recipes, so much that I started to dislike it completely and gave up.  Buying bucket loads of commercial juice was not an option when I started and immediately jumped into the DIY game. I'm certain that a lot of people in this community had a similar experience and is still looking for an answer.
> 
> My last order of supplies was sourced from _Black Vapour_'s awesome *Black Friday* sale and one of the items ordered was on my watchlist for a long time. *HS Blueberry*... Initially, when I started to clone Papa Smurf the DIY scene wasn't nearly as resourceful as it is today. After a lot of research, trial and error I've found that Papa Smurf is somehow related to the *Space Jam Andromeda* juice. Anyway, I got my hands on a few clone recipes _(https://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=SJ-Andromeda-Clone - this was one of them)_ and mixed it up, tweaked the recipe more and more, only to find that there is still something missing. How I got to the conclusion of it being based on this recipe is beyond forgotten. I've forgotten most of what I've found during each research attempt, but some concentrates stuck with me, HS Blueberry was one of them. I've never ordered it but had it on my wishlist until the right opportunity presented itself _(Black Vapour Black Friday sale FTW )_. When I received the HS Blueberry from my last order and opened it I immediately knew that this was the _missing link_.
> 
> _I wanted to give it a go for the last time (sigh...) with hopes of it solving my past unnecessary obsessions and curiosity of recreating something even remotely similar to VapeMOB's Papa Smurf._
> 
> *So... the recipe:*
> *6-8%* HS Blueberry
> *3%* TFA Pomegranate
> *2%* TFA Acai
> *4%* TFA Vanillin
> 
> *Give it at least 3 days rest*.
> 
> After mixing up two varieties of this recipe I've finally found something I'm satisfied with. All my previous attempts weren't nearly as successful as this. I could finally put that lingering obsession to rest.  I noticed that the original VapeMOB Papa Smurf had this really yellow colour to it. Some of my earlier attempts even turned out purple _(I'm looking at you LA Blueberry!)_. I say *6-8% *HS Blueberry because at 6% it didn't have that in your face Papa Smurf colour and wasn't nearly as yellow as the original. I mixed up another bottle and turned the blueberry up to *8%*. It was by then yellow enough. Even with a 5% recommended solo mix of HS Blueberry at 8% you get that *"*_*aah.. f*ck.. how am I getting this out of my tank*_*"* that you love from the original.
> 
> So if you've had the same journey I encourage you to try this recipe so that you too can be released from the obsession. I'm not saying this is 100% identical, and it's certainly not, but it was my remedy. Sorry for this long post but I felt that I had to share the experience. In my opinion, Papa Smurf was an attempt at cloning Space Jam Andromeda with replacing the original TFA Blueberry Extra with HS Blueberry, but that's my thoughts.  Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> _- As a side note, I also want to thank the team at *Black Vapour*. They really have good service, after a mixup with my order I sent them an email. Almost as soon as I hit send they immediately replied with a solution. Also thanks to @DanielSLP for the *Berry Blendz* recipe, it really assured me that I was on the right path!_


Great work @thumptrump! Remixing a juice can be an onerous, and sometimes frustrating, task. Bad news is that the obsession does not go away - you SHALL be tweaking it again some time in the future!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thumptrump

Andre said:


> Great work @thumptrump! Remixing a juice can be an onerous, and sometimes frustrating, task. Bad news is that the obsession does not go away - you SHALL be tweaking it again some time in the future!



LOL true, I guess we'll see. If I find myself diving into it again I'll give an update!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

thumptrump said:


> *VapeMOB Papa Smurf Clone* (not 100% IMO, but close)
> *So... the recipe:*
> *6-8%* HS Blueberry
> *3%* TFA Pomegranate
> *2%* TFA Acai
> *4%* TFA Vanillin




Looks good @thumptrump!! 

I'm worried about the 4% Vanillin? The average mixing % is about 1%? Is it indeed 4 - do you not find it too sweet?
Will definitely get the HS Blueberry in to give this a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thumptrump

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks good @thumptrump!!
> 
> I'm worried about the 4% Vanillin? The average mixing % is about 1%? Is it indeed 4 - do you not find it too sweet?
> Will definitely get the HS Blueberry in to give this a go!



I initially had the same thought. It's sweet but personally, I don't find it overpowering. The original is very sweet too so I tried to stick to the percentages on most of the Andromeda clone recipes I stumbled upon. - Like this one

It definitely gives you a good smack on the tongue but not too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Mixed this up yesterday with the new Frandy flavors. And its fun f tastic

Bubblegum (fran) 3.75%
Grape (fran) 2.5%
Black currant (fran) 0.75%
Vienna cream (fa) 0.75%
Bubblegum (cly) 0.2%
Super Sweet (cap) 0.5%
Black ice (bv) 0.5%

Best shake and vape i had.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD

bjorncoetsee said:


> Mixed this up yesterday with the new Frandy flavors. And its fun f tastic
> 
> Bubblegum (fran) 3.75%
> Grape (fran) 2.5%
> Black currant (fran) 0.75%
> Vienna cream (fa) 0.75%
> Bubblegum (cly) 0.2%
> Super Sweet (cap) 0.5%
> Black ice (bv) 0.5%
> 
> Best shake and vape i had.


What is the profile lol or the name of the recipe ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Very hard to describe. But i get a grape bubblegum with backnote of black currant and at the end a light taste of wicks bubblegum. These frandy flavors have a very unique taste to them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton

*SWAK *(*S*trawberry, *W*hite Grape *A*nd *K*iwi)

Very simple but delicious ADV.
Needs a day or two to come together but S&V is pretty good too.
Red Touch can be subbed with CAP Sweet Strawberry.

3% Kiwi Double (TFA)
1% Marshmallow (FW)
1% Dragonfruit (TFA)
1% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
4% Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA)
1% Sweetener/EM
1% White Grape (FA)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1427496/Swak

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gorvian

Vino1718 said:


> Should I or should I not...?



So where can we find this XTC recipe ? Eager to try it and see how close you got it too the infamous XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Gorvian said:


> So where can we find this XTC recipe ? Eager to try it and see how close you got it too the infamous XXX


Its on e-liquid-recipes.com. 

Personally havent mixed it and dont think i would. XXX as is is just perfection already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Adephi said:


> Its on e-liquid-recipes.com.
> 
> Personally havent mixed it and dont think i would. XXX as is is just perfection already.


Good on you. Clearly this is not created for guys like you. This is the "poor man's" XXX. For guys like myself that can't afford it.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

For this Thread 


Max said:


> So - What a Match:-
> • Extra-Ordinary Mod - Aegis 100W
> • Won on Competition @Thisam
> • Tagging @Vaporeon13
> • Brilliant RTA - Single Coil Zeus RTA
> • Tagging @BumbleBee - Review
> • An Amazing Framed Staple Coil
> • Tagging @smilelykumeenit
> • An eLiquid that has struck Gold
> 
> Kiwichi - a cool Flavour Extravaganza in your mouth - a Menthol Kiwi Lichee combination that is out of this world.
> 
> 
> The Zeus RTA emptied twice in approximately half an hour - That Cool sensation did not fade at all - The Flavour Profile continued to mature after each inhale and what a pleasure to taste true Fruit Flavours coming alive on my tongue - it’s an Amazing Sensation to actually taste Cold Lichee surround your pallet - stimulate your taste buds and coat your mouth with a silky smooth layer of Lichee and as you exhale - the Kiwi Fruit taste lingers on your tongue - demanding another immediate inhale of that Cold Sweet Lichee - I can continue to draw a picture - to let you imagine that you are on a big bar raft - under a shade canopy- floating down the Kovango River in Namibia towards the Okavango River Delta with a Bicardi Rum Coctail and your Kiwichi Vape Setup and and and and ...... @BumbleBee - Thank You - Your Kiwichi is Awesome Awesome Awesome
> 
> Seriously - The Zeus RTA is a Flavour Cloud Machine that has been meticulously engineered and manufactured and driven by a Mod that performed beyond all my expectations - Un-Frikken-Believable.
> 
> @Rude Rudi @Silver @Rob Fisher @Andre @Darth Vaper @Hooked @Tanja @Stoats @TheV @BioHAZarD @Vapessa @KZOR @Greyz
> 
> *The Build*
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Framed Staple
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 6
> Spacing : 0.5mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : G/Vape Aegis 100W
> Ohms : 0.33
> Watts : 38 to 48
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
> @BumbleBee
> eJuice Mix : 60/40
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Purchased : 22/12/2017
> Stored : 2 Weeks
> Assembled : 05/01/2018
> 
> View attachment 118232
> 
> 
> View attachment 118233
> 
> 
> View attachment 118234
> 
> 
> View attachment 118235
> 
> 
> View attachment 118236

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Hope some of you might like this. Made some changes to the 12 Monkey's Kanzi Clone on ELR. Dont let the percentage of the Super Sweet fool you, however you can drop it if you want. The OG calls for 4% Sweetener which is pretty high so I opt for 1% super sweet.

Edit: This is a very nice summer vape. I forgot to mention that you can also add 0.5-1% WS-23 to give a nice cool effect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP

thumptrump said:


> *VapeMOB Papa Smurf Clone* (not 100% IMO, but close)
> 
> I've tried to recreate this juice since I've started vaping. To be honest it's the juice that got me hooked on vaping. Now I've spent tons of time, money and effort in researching and creating all clone possible recipes, so much that I started to dislike it completely and gave up.  Buying bucket loads of commercial juice was not an option when I started and immediately jumped into the DIY game. I'm certain that a lot of people in this community had a similar experience and is still looking for an answer.
> 
> My last order of supplies was sourced from _Black Vapour_'s awesome *Black Friday* sale and one of the items ordered was on my watchlist for a long time. *HS Blueberry*... Initially, when I started to clone Papa Smurf the DIY scene wasn't nearly as resourceful as it is today. After a lot of research, trial and error I've found that Papa Smurf is somehow related to the *Space Jam Andromeda* juice. Anyway, I got my hands on a few clone recipes _(https://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=SJ-Andromeda-Clone - this was one of them)_ and mixed it up, tweaked the recipe more and more, only to find that there is still something missing. How I got to the conclusion of it being based on this recipe is beyond forgotten. I've forgotten most of what I've found during each research attempt, but some concentrates stuck with me, HS Blueberry was one of them. I've never ordered it but had it on my wishlist until the right opportunity presented itself _(Black Vapour Black Friday sale FTW )_. When I received the HS Blueberry from my last order and opened it I immediately knew that this was the _missing link_.
> 
> _I wanted to give it a go for the last time (sigh...) with hopes of it solving my past unnecessary obsessions and curiosity of recreating something even remotely similar to VapeMOB's Papa Smurf._
> 
> *So... the recipe:*
> *6-8%* HS Blueberry
> *3%* TFA Pomegranate
> *2%* TFA Acai
> *4%* TFA Vanillin
> 
> *Give it at least 3 days rest*.
> 
> After mixing up two varieties of this recipe I've finally found something I'm satisfied with. All my previous attempts weren't nearly as successful as this. I could finally put that lingering obsession to rest.  I noticed that the original VapeMOB Papa Smurf had this really yellow colour to it. Some of my earlier attempts even turned out purple _(I'm looking at you LA Blueberry!)_. I say *6-8% *HS Blueberry because at 6% it didn't have that in your face Papa Smurf colour and wasn't nearly as yellow as the original. I mixed up another bottle and turned the blueberry up to *8%*. It was by then yellow enough. Even with a 5% recommended solo mix of HS Blueberry at 8% you get that *"*_*aah.. f*ck.. how am I getting this out of my tank*_*"* that you love from the original.
> 
> So if you've had the same journey I encourage you to try this recipe so that you too can be released from the obsession. I'm not saying this is 100% identical, and it's certainly not, but it was my remedy. Sorry for this long post but I felt that I had to share the experience. In my opinion, Papa Smurf was an attempt at cloning Space Jam Andromeda with replacing the original TFA Blueberry Extra with HS Blueberry, but that's my thoughts.  Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> _- As a side note, I also want to thank the team at *Black Vapour*. They really have good service, after a mixup with my order I sent them an email. Almost as soon as I hit send they immediately replied with a solution. Also thanks to @DanielSLP for the *Berry Blendz* recipe, it really assured me that I was on the right path!_


OMW! So i also picked up HS Blueberry on Black Friday, and the minute I tasted it, I knew it was the main profile of Papa Smurf, Today was the first time i saw your post, I must have missed the notification for the mention, but great minds man!
Well done on this recipe! It looks great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PhillipF

It is rare that I enjoy fruity flavours, but I came across the following recipe, it is flipping awesome!

Peached ice tea. I used the recipe below. Didn't have any sweetner but substituted with a fee drops FW Super sweet.

Tastes exactly like a peachy lipton ice tea! Maybe a bit sweeter in my case due to the Super sweet.

If you enjoy a vape along the lines of peach ice tea.....you ABSOLUTELY HAVE to try this one out. You will not regret it.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/570130/Peach Iced Tea

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Candew Milk
A magnificent melon milk celebrating the awesomeness that is Cantaloupe and Honeydew.

The recipe is based on the winning base from Melon Milk by shakenvape007 and the melon combo from Canary Coulis by Charlie Noble.

The milk base is a deceptively simple masterpiece and lays the foundation upon which the fruits can shine. 

The LB Honeydew is not the best honeydew around but it acts here as the neutralizer - it adds a green, unripened honeydew element, which helps to counteract the inherent sweetness from the FW Cantaloupe and TPA Honeydew - sort of my acidic balance. 

This one does not need a very long rest and will be decent after an overnight sleep, but ideal after 5 days or so.

Candew Milk
5% FW Cantaloupe
1% FA Cream Fresh
4% TPA Honeydew
3% LB Honeydew
0.5% FA Meringue
0.5% FA Vienna Cream

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Evening all,

Anyone got a white grape based recipe of some sort?

Been reading through here and couldn’t see any. 

Been thinking that one would be awesome but need a starting point!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn

Paul33 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Anyone got a white grape based recipe of some sort?
> 
> Been reading through here and couldn’t see any.
> 
> Been thinking that one would be awesome but need a starting point!


Try this: http://tjek.nu/r/awqD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

franshorn said:


> Try this: http://tjek.nu/r/awqD


Much obliged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Rude Rudi said:


> Candew Milk
> A magnificent melon milk celebrating the awesomeness that is Cantaloupe and Honeydew.
> 
> The recipe is based on the winning base from Melon Milk by shakenvape007 and the melon combo from Canary Coulis by Charlie Noble.
> 
> The milk base is a deceptively simple masterpiece and lays the foundation upon which the fruits can shine.
> 
> The LB Honeydew is not the best honeydew around but it acts here as the neutralizer - it adds a green, unripened honeydew element, which helps to counteract the inherent sweetness from the FW Cantaloupe and TPA Honeydew - sort of my acidic balance.
> 
> This one does not need a very long rest and will be decent after an overnight sleep, but ideal after 5 days or so.
> 
> Candew Milk
> 5% FW Cantaloupe
> 1% FA Cream Fresh
> 4% TPA Honeydew
> 3% LB Honeydew
> 0.5% FA Meringue
> 0.5% FA Vienna Cream
> 
> View attachment 118969



Currently most popular new mix on ATF, nicely done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Faheem777 said:


> Currently most popular new mix on ATF, nicely done



Well done @Rude Rudi, it's been amazing to see your DIY skills develop over the last year or so. Keep getting better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

franshorn said:


> Try this: http://tjek.nu/r/awqD


Have you made this? I think I'll be ordering the concentrates tomorrow. How sweet is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> Have you made this? I think I'll be ordering the concentrates tomorrow. How sweet is it?


Let me know what you think after you make it. I’ve got what I’m missing sitting in my cart waiting for the elusive payday to arrive so I can order and mix this. It looks good. 

I don’t think it’ll be too sweet based on what’s there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@87hunter @Paul33 , this is one of my adv's, more of a kiwi profile with the strawberry and grape in the background, and not sweet at all. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I add 0.75 to 1% ws23 black ice, cools it dramatically.  Busy with 50ml as we speak and another 100 steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> @87hunter @Paul33 , this is one of my adv's, more of a kiwi profile with the strawberry and grape in the background, and not sweet at all. I thoroughly enjoy it, and I add 0.75 to 1% ws23 black ice, cools it dramatically.  Busy with 50ml as we speak and another 100 steeping.


Done deal. It’ll be on the way before the rent is paid this month!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn

87hunter said:


> Have you made this? I think I'll be ordering the concentrates tomorrow. How sweet is it?



It's in my daily rotation. but i've tweaked it slightly, as I like a cooler vape.

Also I did not have FA Strawkiwi. But my mix works for me. in my pico as we speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## darryn.britton

Paul33 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Anyone got a white grape based recipe of some sort?
> 
> Been reading through here and couldn’t see any.
> 
> Been thinking that one would be awesome but need a starting point!


Posted one a little while back:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-13#post-614625

Very similar to the one @franshorn posted but catered toward what I had on hand. You could just omit the sweetener as it's already pretty sweet without it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

darryn.britton said:


> Posted one a little while back:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-13#post-614625
> 
> Very similar to the one @franshorn posted but catered toward what I had on hand. You could just omit the sweetener as it's already pretty sweet without it.


Thanks dude!

I just need to add kiwi double to my cart and I’m sorted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

So this has become my ADV, its the first recipe that i'm super proud of - nothing fancy, just a solid fruity DIY Recipe. But I want you guys to mix this one up and tell me what you think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Chukin'Vape said:


> So this has become my ADV, its the first recipe that i'm super proud of - nothing fancy, just a solid fruity DIY Recipe. But I want you guys to mix this one up and tell me what you think.
> View attachment 119896


On my list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718

I present to you

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/86061#reaper_s_wrath_reaper_remix_by_vino1718

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vino1718

And another: 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2065979/Morpheus+(Red+Pill+Remix)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Vino1718 said:


> And another:
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2065979/Morpheus+(Red+Pill+Remix)


This looks good dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vino1718 said:


> And another:
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2065979/Morpheus+(Red+Pill+Remix)


Closer than XTC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Andre said:


> Closer than XTC?



This is basically the XTC recipe where I just added the TFA Elderberry. I dont have a clue how Red Pill tastes but I can definitely say that it adds more depth paired with the berrimix. I've amended the XTC recipe by removing the VM Blackcurrant but it seems like it gets watered down after a while. I should maybe add it again at about 0.5%.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Vino1718 said:


> This is basically the XTC recipe where I just added the TFA Elderberry. I dont have a clue how Red Pill tastes but I can definitely say that it adds more depth paired with the berrimix. I've amended the XTC recipe by removing the VM Blackcurrant but it seems like it gets watered down after a while. I should maybe add it again at about 0.5%.



Couldn’t find Elderberry - who stocks this?



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Couldn’t find Elderberry - who stocks this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Saw some on the flavour mills website earlier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Couldn’t find Elderberry - who stocks this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Tfm & flavourworld. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Thanks @Vino1718 & @Smoke_A_Llama 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718

Andre said:


> Closer than XTC?





Vino1718 said:


> This is basically the XTC recipe where I just added the TFA Elderberry. I dont have a clue how Red Pill tastes but I can definitely say that it adds more depth paired with the berrimix. I've amended the XTC recipe by removing the VM Blackcurrant but it seems like it gets watered down after a while. I should maybe add it again at about 0.5%.



Just an update. I've adjusted the percentages a bit to get the profile closer to Red Pill. Again note I havent tasted Red Pill however @DanielSLP did. He says mine is close and advised to make a few changes.
@RenaldoRheeder FYI

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Vino1718 said:


> Just an update. I've adjusted the percentages a bit to get the profile closer to Red Pill. Again note I havent tasted Red Pill however @DanielSLP did and I made changes according to his suggestions.
> 
> @RenaldoRheeder FYI


can you post your adjusted plz just came from night shift and cant think and need to place a oder of concentrates


----------



## Vino1718

Moerse Rooikat said:


> can you post your adjusted plz just came from night shift and cant think and need to place a oder of concentrates



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2065979/Morpheus (Red Pill Remix)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Vino1718 said:


> Just an update. I've adjusted the percentages a bit to get the profile closer to Red Pill. Again note I havent tasted Red Pill however @DanielSLP did. He says mine is close and advised to make a few changes.
> @RenaldoRheeder FYI


Isn't there also Kiwi in XXX/Red Pill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PhillipF said:


> It is rare that I enjoy fruity flavours, but I came across the following recipe, it is flipping awesome!
> 
> Peached ice tea. I used the recipe below. Didn't have any sweetner but substituted with a fee drops FW Super sweet.
> 
> Tastes exactly like a peachy lipton ice tea! Maybe a bit sweeter in my case due to the Super sweet.
> 
> If you enjoy a vape along the lines of peach ice tea.....you ABSOLUTELY HAVE to try this one out. You will not regret it.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/570130/Peach Iced Tea
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing. 
It will be sweet - a lot (3%) of sweetener in the recipe, but then real commercial iced teas are very sweet too. Too sweet for my taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PhillipF

Andre said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> It will be sweet - a lot (3%) of sweetener in the recipe, but then real commercial iced teas are very sweet too. Too sweet for my taste.


I will mix this again in future but definitely use less sweetner as it gunks up the coils quickly. Maybe even try adding a fee drops of Cc ws-23 or maybe some Koolada. I prefer my vapes on the cool side.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

*Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*




Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.

*Icee Watermelon*
PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
TFA Sweetener 0.5 %

Total flavour: 12.5 %
​

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Hallucinated_

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %
> ​


Thank you for this !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %
> ​



Aah man. Just placed an order for concentrates this morning. I have TFA Watermelon. Will give it a try as a sub. Just not sure on %, but will start with the 10% and go up or down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

franshorn said:


> Aah man. Just placed an order for concentrates this morning. I have TFA Watermelon. Will give it a try as a sub. Just not sure on %, but will start with the 10% and go up or down.


i am starting at 7% better to go up then down can ad without mixing a new batch


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %
> ​


Yes, it is sometimes the simplest vapes which produces the best results!!!
Gonna give this one a mix!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %
> ​



Mr @Andre recommended steep or is it a snv??


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*​
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %
> ​



@Andre - can BV Black ice be used iso WS-23 at the same %?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## GregF

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Andre - can BV Black ice be used iso WS-23 at the same %?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


From what I understand BV Black ice is WS-23 at 20% so you might have to bump it up to get the same effect

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Andre - can BV Black ice be used iso WS-23 at the same %?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I use black ice at 2% but I could probably bump it up a bit more. 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Mr @Andre recommended steep or is it a snv??


SNV for me is at least 3 days. In this case, with just a few ingredients, 3 days should be ample.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Andre - can BV Black ice be used iso WS-23 at the same %?


For Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, you would need to go 3.0 % for the same effect, if my calculations are correct.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Andre said:


> SNV for me is at least 3 days. In this case, with just a few ingredients, 3 days should be ample.


Thank you kind sir, been hunting for a watermelon candy but this one just screams mix me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> For Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, you would need to go 3.0 % for the same effect, if my calculations are correct.



I just mixed at the same % and I think it is "cool" enough - nice quick and easy SNV - Thanks @Andre 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Currently building my list for the next concentrate order 

So does anyone have a nice pineapple/lemon and lime recipe lying around? 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Currently building my list for the next concentrate order
> 
> So does anyone have a nice pineapple/lemon and lime recipe lying around?
> 
> Thanks



I quite struggle with Lemon and lime recipes. I have CAP lemon lime and INW lime and everything I've tried ends up tasting like dish soap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

I mixed the "Fruit Roll Up" recipe on Saturday and tried it today. NOTHING!! 
Can't taste a thing . So disappointed. 
Any ideas why that would be? 

I used exactly the same percentages and make of flavours as depicted in the recipe. I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Captain Chaos said:


> I mixed the "Fruit Roll Up" recipe on Saturday and tried it today. NOTHING!!
> Can't taste a thing . So disappointed.
> Any ideas why that would be?
> 
> I used exactly the same percentages and make of flavours as depicted in the recipe. I'm at a complete loss.


 Tried a different set up ??


----------



## Captain Chaos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Tried a different set up ??


I did yes. Tried 2 atties and one RTA. No luck at all.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Captain Chaos said:


> I did yes. Tried 2 atties and one RTA. No luck at all.


Bit of a long shot but first strawberry diy?
A lot of people have difficulties tasting strawberry for some odd reason


----------



## Captain Chaos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Bit of a long shot but first strawberry diy?
> A lot of people have difficulties tasting strawberry for some odd reason


I have mixed something with strawberry before that I could taste.
Maybe I should up the percentage?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Captain Chaos said:


> I have mixed something with strawberry before that I could taste.
> Maybe I should up the percentage?



Well nothing to lose


----------



## Captain Chaos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Well nothing to lose


Going to try. Don't want to throw it in the bin - yet.


----------



## Andre

*Chilled Orange *(tweaked)
*



*​
We DIYers just love to tweak, it is never ending! Started off with this excellent recipe by @Rude Rudi. Wanted to add a bit of depth and complexity and move somewhat away from the orange juice territory. I am satisfied - for now.

*Chilled Orange* (tweaked)
INW Orange Shisha 2.0 %
WS-23 (30%) 0.75 % (percentage is up to your taste)
FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
FA Orange 0.5 %
HS Green Orange 0.5 %

Total flavour: 4.5 %

Let it settle for a day or three and go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Chilled Orange *(tweaked)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> We DIYers just love to tweak, it is never ending! Started off with this excellent recipe by @Rude Rudi. Wanted to add a bit of depth and complexity and move somewhat away from the orange juice territory. I am satisfied - for now.
> 
> *Chilled Orange* (tweaked)
> INW Orange Shisha 2.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % (percentage is up to your taste)
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Orange 0.5 %
> HS Green Orange 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 4.5 %
> 
> Let it settle for a day or three and go.




Fabulous additions @Andre - I have em all - will mix it up for sure!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *Chilled Orange *(tweaked)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> We DIYers just love to tweak, it is never ending! Started off with this excellent recipe by @Rude Rudi. Wanted to add a bit of depth and complexity and move somewhat away from the orange juice territory. I am satisfied - for now.
> 
> *Chilled Orange* (tweaked)
> INW Orange Shisha 2.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % (percentage is up to your taste)
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Orange 0.5 %
> HS Green Orange 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 4.5 %
> 
> Let it settle for a day or three and go.



This sounds great
Thanks @Rude Rudi and @Andre 
Gosh man! I need to try this out soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hallucinated_

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon juices. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%)  2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %
> ​


Mixed this up and as suspected, really enjoying this.
I also see PUR melody, watermelon base with some strawberry and mint. Ima try adding a dash of that aswell, looks so tasty !

Nice and simple recipe !

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Strontium

Fruit Fiesta


Need a fruity party in your mouth? Then this is for you. 

Guava, orange and tangerine play well together. 

The flv mango gives a bit of pulp to the mix. It is not as sweet as other mangoes, gives a bit more of a fibrous “green” taste. 

Cactus makes the Vape juicy. 

I often use Dragonfruit in these types of mixes as I find it is an excellent bridge between flavours. 

Ws23 - I like this as it cools but doesn’t impact the flavour profile. 
I added the sweetener as some ppl prefer it but IMO it doesn’t really need it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## franshorn

Strontium said:


> Fruit Fiesta
> 
> 
> Need a fruity party in your mouth? Then this is for you.
> 
> Guava, orange and tangerine play well together.
> 
> The flv mango gives a bit of pulp to the mix. It is not as sweet as other mangoes, gives a bit more of a fibrous “green” taste.
> 
> Cactus makes the Vape juicy.
> 
> I often use Dragonfruit in these types of mixes as I find it is an excellent bridge between flavours.
> 
> Ws23 - I like this as it cools but doesn’t impact the flavour profile.
> I added the sweetener as some ppl prefer it but IMO it doesn’t really need it.



Will definately give that a try. Will need some subbing though, because Rule #1 is always at play. But the profile sounds delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

franshorn said:


> Will definately give that a try. Will need some subbing though, because Rule #1 is always at play. But the profile sounds delicious.


It is delicious - my comments here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Finally decided to create my own recipe, was a real fun process !
Using a winner ingredient PUR watermelon + Baja soda = sex

Pamela's Bowl- Iced Fizzy Watermelon

(PUR) Watermelon 7%
(CAP) Golden Pineapple 3%
(TFA) Strawberry Ripe 1.5%
(TFA) Strawberry 1.5%
(RF) Baja Soda 2%
(CAP) Super Sweet 0.5%
(20%) WS-23 2%

Nom Nom Nom.
3 day steep
30%PG

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## SarChasm

darryn.britton said:


> *SWAK *(*S*trawberry, *W*hite Grape *A*nd *K*iwi)
> 
> Very simple but delicious ADV.
> Needs a day or two to come together but S&V is pretty good too.
> Red Touch can be subbed with CAP Sweet Strawberry.
> 
> 3% Kiwi Double (TFA)
> 1% Marshmallow (FW)
> 1% Dragonfruit (TFA)
> 1% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
> 4% Strawberry (Ripe) (TFA)
> 1% Sweetener/EM
> 1% White Grape (FA)
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1427496/Swak



Hey man

I mixed this up last week and tested it on Saturday, super recipe, a real banger that I'll keep in my regular rotation.
The kiwi really comes through nicely on the exhale.
Kudo's to you sir.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Chukin'Vape said:


> So this has become my ADV, its the first recipe that i'm super proud of - nothing fancy, just a solid fruity DIY Recipe. But I want you guys to mix this one up and tell me what you think.
> View attachment 119896


Certainly one to be proud of @Chukin'Vape. I am loving it. The strawberries tame the grape soda just enough to make it vapeable all day long. Full mouth feel with lots of soda. Thank you for sharing the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## darryn.britton

SarChasm said:


> Hey man
> 
> I mixed this up last week and tested it on Saturday, super recipe, a real banger that I'll keep in my regular rotation.
> The kiwi really comes through nicely on the exhale.
> Kudo's to you sir.


Thanks for the kind words man, much appreciated! I always have a bottle of this on-hand and it's easily one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> Certainly one to be proud of @Chukin'Vape. I am loving it. The strawberries tame the grape soda just enough to make it vapeable all day long. Full mouth feel with lots of soda. Thank you for sharing the recipe.



...and here I was thinking, you mixed me up - didn't like it, and didn't want to be negative online - so just never said anything about it... hahaha. 
This was a nice surprise, thanks @Andre - awesome to get some great feedback on this recipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Chukin'Vape said:


> ...and here I was thinking, you mixed me up - didn't like it, and didn't want to be negative online - so just never said anything about it... hahaha.
> This was a nice surprise, thanks @Andre - awesome to get some great feedback on this recipe.


Hehe, and my steeping cupboard is coming under control for the first time ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pychee
A vitalizing blend of fresh pear and vibrant lychee, accented with a touch of coconut.

This combo remains one of my all time favorites but I could not find a recipe which celebrated these magical flavours well enough, hence the creation of Pychee (Pear/Lychee).

FA lychee brings the authentic, fresh, lychee flavour to the mix and lays the foundation for the lychee layer. Lychee's unique tropical flavour (described by some as a mix between watermelon, pear and grape) is unmistakable and magical! Cap Sweet Lychee boosts the FA Lychee with a sweet, canned lychee vibe and rounds the lychee profile off perfectly.

The pear layer is courtesy of my favoutite pear combo consisting of FA & INW. 
FA Pear brings the fresh, juicy pear element whereas INW Pear provides the grittiness, crunch and texture of a pukka pear.

FLV Persimmon is described by many as a peach/plum hybrid. I pick up up wonderful, deep, pear/quince nuances which intensifies the pear profile and adds that little intrigue to the mix...

The Persimmon can be substituted for TPA Dragonfruit at the same %. The dragonfruit variation is excellent, I just prefer the persimmon version.

FLV sweet coconut fulfills 3 roles here: it provides a touch of creaminess, a spot of sweetness and imparts that magical taste of fresh coconut ensuring adequate depth in the mix.

Feel free to add your cooling agent of choice - WS23 at 0.5% is just enough IMHO.

Give this one a good night's sleep, 3 preferable for the floral notes to dissipate.

Pychee
3% FA Lychee 
1% CAP Sweet Lychee
2.5% FA Pear 
2% INW Pear 
0.5% FLV Persimmon 
0.5% FLV Sweet Coconut

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Rude Rudi said:


> Pychee
> A vitalizing blend of fresh pear and vibrant lychee, accented with a touch of coconut.
> 
> This combo remains one of my all time favorites but I could not find a recipe which celebrated these magical flavours well enough, hence the creation of Pychee (Pear/Lychee).
> 
> FA lychee brings the authentic, fresh, lychee flavour to the mix and lays the foundation for the lychee layer. Lychee's unique tropical flavour (described by some as a mix between watermelon, pear and grape) is unmistakable and magical! Cap Sweet Lychee boosts the FA Lychee with a sweet, canned lychee vibe and rounds the lychee profile off perfectly.
> 
> The pear layer is courtesy of my favoutite pear combo consisting of FA & INW.
> FA Pear brings the fresh, juicy pear element whereas INW Pear provides the grittiness, crunch and texture of a pukka pear.
> 
> FLV Persimmon is described by many as a peach/plum hybrid. I pick up up wonderful, deep, pear/quince nuances which intensifies the pear profile and adds that little intrigue to the mix...
> 
> The Persimmon can be substituted for TPA Dragonfruit at the same %. The dragonfruit variation is excellent, I just prefer the persimmon version.
> 
> FLV sweet coconut fulfills 3 roles here: it provides a touch of creaminess, a spot of sweetness and imparts that magical taste of fresh coconut ensuring adequate depth in the mix.
> 
> Feel free to add your cooling agent of choice - WS23 at 0.5% is just enough IMHO.
> 
> Give this one a good night's sleep, 3 preferable for the floral notes to dissipate.
> 
> Pychee
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 2.5% FA Pear
> 2% INW Pear
> 0.5% FLV Persimmon
> 0.5% FLV Sweet Coconut
> 
> View attachment 129374


This definitely looks like my type of Joose!
Ingredients added to my Order for payday, will let you know once Ive mixed it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Rude Rudi said:


> Pychee
> A vitalizing blend of fresh pear and vibrant lychee, accented with a touch of coconut.
> 
> This combo remains one of my all time favorites but I could not find a recipe which celebrated these magical flavours well enough, hence the creation of Pychee (Pear/Lychee).
> 
> FA lychee brings the authentic, fresh, lychee flavour to the mix and lays the foundation for the lychee layer. Lychee's unique tropical flavour (described by some as a mix between watermelon, pear and grape) is unmistakable and magical! Cap Sweet Lychee boosts the FA Lychee with a sweet, canned lychee vibe and rounds the lychee profile off perfectly.
> 
> The pear layer is courtesy of my favoutite pear combo consisting of FA & INW.
> FA Pear brings the fresh, juicy pear element whereas INW Pear provides the grittiness, crunch and texture of a pukka pear.
> 
> FLV Persimmon is described by many as a peach/plum hybrid. I pick up up wonderful, deep, pear/quince nuances which intensifies the pear profile and adds that little intrigue to the mix...
> 
> The Persimmon can be substituted for TPA Dragonfruit at the same %. The dragonfruit variation is excellent, I just prefer the persimmon version.
> 
> FLV sweet coconut fulfills 3 roles here: it provides a touch of creaminess, a spot of sweetness and imparts that magical taste of fresh coconut ensuring adequate depth in the mix.
> 
> Feel free to add your cooling agent of choice - WS23 at 0.5% is just enough IMHO.
> 
> Give this one a good night's sleep, 3 preferable for the floral notes to dissipate.
> 
> Pychee
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 2.5% FA Pear
> 2% INW Pear
> 0.5% FLV Persimmon
> 0.5% FLV Sweet Coconut
> 
> View attachment 129374


Why did i take up DIY as a hobby. Now i have too many recipes and dont know which to do 1st as the same as this lychee pear my mouth is watering already lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Dietz said:


> This definitely looks like my type of Joose!
> Ingredients added to my Order for payday, will let you know once Ive mixed it up


Im already thinking what would a 0.5% ice/koolada will do lol. Let me know dietrickkkkkkk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SarChasm

Andre said:


> Hehe, and my steeping cupboard is coming under control for the first time ever.
> 
> View attachment 128402



May I ask what's the percentage conversion from WS-23 to Koolada please?


----------



## Andre

SarChasm said:


> May I ask what's the percentage conversion from WS-23 to Koolada please?


Personally, I do not use Koolada above 0.5% and definitely not more than 1.0%. It starts tasting like cardboard and irritates the throat. That said, I have seen it in recipes at 2.0%, which might approximate the 1% WS-23 in that recipe, but still a different and less neutral kind of cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Anyone has a recipe that comes close to SNLV 18?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie

*PIIINK
*
Inspired by one of the Suicide Bunny's juice descriptions: "Sweet strawberry and tart Lemons..." 

A labour of love (truly explored recipe):

INW Shisha Strawberry 4.25%
INW Juicy Lemon 2.25%
INW Raspberry (Malina) 0.25%
FW Shirley Temple 1%

70VG recommended. 1 week, at least steep.

It's sweet Strawberry and the rest add tartness and Lemon.

Sweet, tart... refreshing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Awesome 4Some
A celebration of the wonderful spectrum of citrus.

This simple mix combines the best citrus flavors around to give you a vibrant, refreshing, citrus smack!

INW Shisha Orange is, as I said before, a phenomenal orange... It is a full, juicy, fresh orange with no artificial notes. This is straight up orange juice without the acidic notes or annoyingly sweetness present in most orange concentrates. There is a fabulous zesty back note which emphasizes its authenticity perfectly.

Sweet tangerine provides a familiar, but not distinguishable, sweet citrus taste and blends wonderfully well with the orange to give us a full, well rounded citrus feel and more importantly, the sweetness element.

Cap lemon lime brings that refreshing, sharp (but not too sharp) lemon flavor followed up with a sweet lime punch all in one. 
I could have gone for other, more pronounced lemon or lime flavors, but this baby just works so well in here that no other lemon is required.

INW Grapefruit is undeniably grapefruit and brings the final citrus element in the way of bitterness. This beauty is very realistic and encapsulates a fresh, white, grapefruit perfectly, skin and all.

Feel free to 0.5% WS23 or Koolada to make this a chilled version.

This baby needs 2 days or so for all the fruits to blend.

Awesome 4Some
1% INW Grapefruit
2% CAP Lemon Lime
1.5% INW Shisha Orange
2% CAP Sweet Tangerine

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> *PIIINK
> *
> Inspired by one of the Suicide Bunny's juice descriptions: "Sweet strawberry and tart Lemons..."
> 
> A labour of love (truly explored recipe):
> 
> INW Shisha Strawberry 4.25%
> INW Juicy Lemon 2.25%
> INW Raspberry (Malina) 0.25%
> FW Shirley Temple 1%
> 
> 70VG recommended. 1 week, at least steep.
> 
> It's sweet Strawberry and the rest add tartness and Lemon.
> 
> Sweet, tart... refreshing


On my list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> On my list!



It's one I'm more proud of 

This and Roswell.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Pychee
> A vitalizing blend of fresh pear and vibrant lychee, accented with a touch of coconut.
> 
> This combo remains one of my all time favorites but I could not find a recipe which celebrated these magical flavours well enough, hence the creation of Pychee (Pear/Lychee).
> 
> FA lychee brings the authentic, fresh, lychee flavour to the mix and lays the foundation for the lychee layer. Lychee's unique tropical flavour (described by some as a mix between watermelon, pear and grape) is unmistakable and magical! Cap Sweet Lychee boosts the FA Lychee with a sweet, canned lychee vibe and rounds the lychee profile off perfectly.
> 
> The pear layer is courtesy of my favoutite pear combo consisting of FA & INW.
> FA Pear brings the fresh, juicy pear element whereas INW Pear provides the grittiness, crunch and texture of a pukka pear.
> 
> FLV Persimmon is described by many as a peach/plum hybrid. I pick up up wonderful, deep, pear/quince nuances which intensifies the pear profile and adds that little intrigue to the mix...
> 
> The Persimmon can be substituted for TPA Dragonfruit at the same %. The dragonfruit variation is excellent, I just prefer the persimmon version.
> 
> FLV sweet coconut fulfills 3 roles here: it provides a touch of creaminess, a spot of sweetness and imparts that magical taste of fresh coconut ensuring adequate depth in the mix.
> 
> Feel free to add your cooling agent of choice - WS23 at 0.5% is just enough IMHO.
> 
> Give this one a good night's sleep, 3 preferable for the floral notes to dissipate.
> 
> Pychee
> 3% FA Lychee
> 1% CAP Sweet Lychee
> 2.5% FA Pear
> 2% INW Pear
> 0.5% FLV Persimmon
> 0.5% FLV Sweet Coconut
> 
> View attachment 129374



This looks and sounds amazing @Rude Rudi !
Have you tried LIT Sidechick - one of Vape Cartel's juices?
Also Pear Litchi and menthol. No coconut though
I love it so would like to try your recipe someday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Silver said:


> This looks and sounds amazing @Rude Rudi !
> Have you tried LIT Sidechick - one of Vape Cartel's juices?
> Also Pear Litchi and menthol. No coconut though
> I love it so would like to try your recipe someday


@Silver I have these ingredients on route from BLCK, I was thinking about Sidechick when I saw this recipe and that inspired me to go for this one. I will let you know how it compares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> This looks and sounds amazing @Rude Rudi !
> Have you tried LIT Sidechick - one of Vape Cartel's juices?
> Also Pear Litchi and menthol. No coconut though
> I love it so would like to try your recipe someday



Thanks! 

I have tried Sidechick (won it at the last vape meet in Sandton), but alas, it’s was not my cup of tea. I found it cloyingly sweet for my taste preferences and piffed it to a more deserving palate...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have tried Sidechick (won it at the last vape meet in Sandton), and alas, it’s not my cup of tea. I found it cloyingly sweet for my taste preferences and piffed it to a more deserving palate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ok thats cool
interesting
Our palates are all so different - I dont find it too sweet or cloying
Must try your recipe though and of course, I will add lots of cooling.
Hehe, maybe thats why I dont find the Sidechick too sweet maybe my menthol nukes the sweetness a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> Ok thats cool
> interesting
> Our palates are all so different - I dont find it too sweet or cloying
> Must try your recipe though and of course, I will add lots of cooling.
> Hehe, maybe thats why I dont find the Sidechick too sweet maybe my menthol nukes the sweetness a bit.



Indeed - not sure if it is a natural extension from real life where I have been completely off sugar for just over 5 years that I do not add any sweetener to any of my recipes...? Banting juice line incoming! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

*FIESTAS and FIASCOS




*​
The album Fiestas + Fiascos was Lifter Puller's rock-opera grand finale. And defined them. 

The juice is as distinctive. Cult-distinctive! Find the original recipe here.

It has been on my list since it was published in September of 2016, but alas FLV Yakima Hops only became locally available recently. It was worth the wait. Get it!

ConcreteRiver, the creator, describes it perfectly: "Sweet Guava with tart grapefruit and hops bitterness. Thick, dense, and juicy.". The interplay between the sweet, tart and bitter is amazing and has me wanting more and more. Read the many 5 star reviews to get a sense of the juice. 

*Fiestas and Fiascos*
CAP Sweet Guava 5.0 %
TFA Vanilla Swirl 4.0 %
FLV Yakima Hops 3.0 %
LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 % 
FLV Pink Guava 1.0 %
INW Cactus 0.5 %

Total flavour: 15.5 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> *FIESTAS and FIASCOS
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> The album Fiestas + Fiascos was Lifter Puller's rock-opera grand finale. And defined them.
> 
> The juice is as distinctive. Cult-distinctive! Find the original recipe here.
> 
> It has been on my list since it was published in September of 2016, but alas FLV Yakima Hops only became locally available recently. It was worth the wait. Get it!
> 
> ConcreteRiver, the creator, describes it perfectly: "Sweet Guava with tart grapefruit and hops bitterness. Thick, dense, and juicy.". The interplay between the sweet, tart and bitter is amazing and has me wanting more and more. Read the many 5 star reviews to get a sense of the juice.
> 
> *Fiestas and Fiascos*
> CAP Sweet Guava 5.0 %
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 4.0 %
> FLV Yakima Hops 3.0 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 %
> FLV Pink Guava 1.0 %
> INW Cactus 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 15.5 %



I've been meaning to ask you @Andre about your take on Yakima hops and it sounds like you have answered my question. Concrete says that he steeps it for seven days. I'm reckoning that you would have gone longer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> I've been meaning to ask you @Andre about your take on Yakima hops and it sounds like you have answered my question. Concrete says that he steeps it for seven days. I'm reckoning that you would have gone longer?


Yeah, I got impatient, mine only steeped for around 40 days. Yakima Hops certainly is a concentrate I want to use more of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Icee Grape
An unashamedly fantastic chilled grape vape...

This is a continuation of my Icee range and compliments the rest of my chilled fruity range magnificently. Grape vapes are often taken for granted as they seem to be a ‘common’ fruit... BUT, when used correctly, it pays homage to the magnificence that is the humble grape. 

Inw grape celebrates the grape, in its full glory, with a master stroke. Inawera has a nack for creating the most authentic fruit flavours and this is evident in INW Grape. It is a well balanced authentic grape with no profile dominating (sweet or acidity) which creates the most incredible, busts in your mouth, true grape flavour. This beauty does not contain the skin nor pips, which can often bring an unwanted bitter element.

The Fuji and Cactus provides a little juicyness and prevents linearity, often present in simple fruit vapes.
The cream adds a touch of mouthfeel to provide a bit of body and adds a little intrigue.
WS23 (or cooling agent of your choice) can be omitted or altered, depending on your taste profile.

Give this one 3 days to settle and she’s ready to go!

Icee Grape
0.5% FA Apple Fuji
0.5% INW Cactus
0.5% FA Cream Fresh
4% INW Grape
1%. WS-23

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Grape
> An unashamedly fantastic chilled grape vape...
> 
> This is a continuation of my Icee range and compliments the rest of my chilled fruity range magnificently. Grape vapes are often taken for granted as they seem to be a ‘common’ fruit... BUT, when used correctly, it pays homage to the magnificence that is the humble grape.
> 
> Inw grape celebrates the grape, in its full glory, with a master stroke. Inawera has a nack for creating the most authentic fruit flavours and this is evident in INW Grape. It is a well balanced authentic grape with no profile dominating (sweet or acidity) which creates the most incredible, busts in your mouth, true grape flavour. This beauty does not contain the skin nor pips, which can often bring an unwanted bitter element.
> 
> The Fuji and Cactus provides a little juicyness and prevents linearity, often present in simple fruit vapes.
> The cream adds a touch of mouthfeel to provide a bit of body and adds a little intrigue.
> WS23 (or cooling agent of your choice) can be omitted or altered, depending on your taste profile.
> 
> Give this one 3 days to settle and she’s ready to go!
> 
> Icee Grape
> 0.5% FA Apple Fuji
> 0.5% INW Cactus
> 0.5% FA Cream Fresh
> 4% INW Grape
> 1%. WS-23
> 
> View attachment 131624



Off to my dealer I go. Just Inw grape short.

Any chance Icee Mango might be in this range?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Adephi said:


> Off to my dealer I go. Just Inw grape short.
> 
> Any chance Icee Mango might be in this range?



Not yet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Grape
> An unashamedly fantastic chilled grape vape...
> 
> This is a continuation of my Icee range and compliments the rest of my chilled fruity range magnificently. Grape vapes are often taken for granted as they seem to be a ‘common’ fruit... BUT, when used correctly, it pays homage to the magnificence that is the humble grape.
> 
> Inw grape celebrates the grape, in its full glory, with a master stroke. Inawera has a nack for creating the most authentic fruit flavours and this is evident in INW Grape. It is a well balanced authentic grape with no profile dominating (sweet or acidity) which creates the most incredible, busts in your mouth, true grape flavour. This beauty does not contain the skin nor pips, which can often bring an unwanted bitter element.
> 
> The Fuji and Cactus provides a little juicyness and prevents linearity, often present in simple fruit vapes.
> The cream adds a touch of mouthfeel to provide a bit of body and adds a little intrigue.
> WS23 (or cooling agent of your choice) can be omitted or altered, depending on your taste profile.
> 
> Give this one 3 days to settle and she’s ready to go!
> 
> Icee Grape
> 0.5% FA Apple Fuji
> 0.5% INW Cactus
> 0.5% FA Cream Fresh
> 4% INW Grape
> 1%. WS-23
> 
> View attachment 131624


You will not believe me but I was going to PM you yesterday to ask advice on which grape concentrate to use, But I forgot

Now look at this!! Only need the grape Thanks it definitely looks tasty!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Grape
> An unashamedly fantastic chilled grape vape...
> 
> This is a continuation of my Icee range and compliments the rest of my chilled fruity range magnificently. Grape vapes are often taken for granted as they seem to be a ‘common’ fruit... BUT, when used correctly, it pays homage to the magnificence that is the humble grape.
> 
> Inw grape celebrates the grape, in its full glory, with a master stroke. Inawera has a nack for creating the most authentic fruit flavours and this is evident in INW Grape. It is a well balanced authentic grape with no profile dominating (sweet or acidity) which creates the most incredible, busts in your mouth, true grape flavour. This beauty does not contain the skin nor pips, which can often bring an unwanted bitter element.
> 
> The Fuji and Cactus provides a little juicyness and prevents linearity, often present in simple fruit vapes.
> The cream adds a touch of mouthfeel to provide a bit of body and adds a little intrigue.
> WS23 (or cooling agent of your choice) can be omitted or altered, depending on your taste profile.
> 
> Give this one 3 days to settle and she’s ready to go!
> 
> Icee Grape
> 0.5% FA Apple Fuji
> 0.5% INW Cactus
> 0.5% FA Cream Fresh
> 4% INW Grape
> 1%. WS-23
> 
> View attachment 131624


For the first time EVER, a recipy where rule no1 is not prevalent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00

Room Fogger said:


> For the first time EVER, a recipy where rule no1 is not prevalent.



Alas, seems I'm not that lucky today ... That damned Grape... Only grape concentrate I have available is FW White Grape

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Vaporator00 said:


> Alas, seems I'm not that lucky today ... That damned Grape... Only grape concentrate I have available is FW White Grape


As to why I bought Inawera grape shall remain a mystery, it's not as if I had a recipy I could use it in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Room Fogger said:


> As to why I bought Inawera grape shall remain a mystery, it's not as if I had a recipy I could use it in.



This is the king of grapes and underused, hence this recipe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> This is the king of grapes and underused, hence this recipe...


Well, at least I now have one recipy to start off with, and will hopefully be able to play with going forward. Thanks for the recipies you post, they are keeping life interesting and ensures I have my variety in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *FIESTAS and FIASCOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> The album Fiestas + Fiascos was Lifter Puller's rock-opera grand finale. And defined them.
> 
> The juice is as distinctive. Cult-distinctive! Find the original recipe here.
> 
> It has been on my list since it was published in September of 2016, but alas FLV Yakima Hops only became locally available recently. It was worth the wait. Get it!
> 
> ConcreteRiver, the creator, describes it perfectly: "Sweet Guava with tart grapefruit and hops bitterness. Thick, dense, and juicy.". The interplay between the sweet, tart and bitter is amazing and has me wanting more and more. Read the many 5 star reviews to get a sense of the juice.
> 
> *Fiestas and Fiascos*
> CAP Sweet Guava 5.0 %
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 4.0 %
> FLV Yakima Hops 3.0 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 %
> FLV Pink Guava 1.0 %
> INW Cactus 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 15.5 %



This sounds fantastic @Andre !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## therazia

This sounds a lot like a local juice I've had recently. I tasted something I didn't recognise and now I know what it is. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Something I have been working on. Mango Juice.

Don't have a imaginative name for it, sorry. It is what it is. Similar to Henties Mango and Orange juice mix, just without the orange rind. Conjured together by studying and combining Mango recipes posted by various members combined with my slowly improving mixing skills.

It is not an "in your face" mango but intended as an ADV it can not be as one would tire of it very fast.

Dragon Fruit (TFA) 2%
Mango (CLY) 3.5%
Philippine Mango (TFA) 0.5%
Papaya (TFA) 1.2%
Cactus (INW) 0.2%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.4%

My explanation of each: (Open for correction)

Dragon Fruit (TFA) 2%. This is the base of this recipe. It is the prepared canvas the other colors are applied to setting the underlying hue of the final result. In this case a generic tropical fruit hue not noticed unless known to be there.

Mango (CLY) 3.5%. The front and center topic being depicted. CLY concentrates (I find) are pretty potent so this percentage may be deceptive. CLY Mango is more of a Mango on the cusp of becoming ripe with a touch of green still present in its taste. A taste of the pip is also present and needs just a slight push into ripedom. Hence the Philippine mango.

Philippine Mango (TFA) 0.5%. Charlie Noble describes this as "Real Mango" and I add it here to give the CLY Mango just the slightest of bumps on the ripeness level. I do not like mushy dumpster mango so this kind of gets it where I want it. Ripe but still firm. Ahem.

Papaya (TFA) 1.2%. Adds softness to the mouth feel while enhancing the tropical undertones. May I risk saying a solid softness and not a pulpy powdery goo which I suspect would be the result had I increased the Philippine Mango.

Cactus (INW) 0.2%. When testing the initial version right after mixing I really regretted adding this. However after a week steep the pip taste it created gave way and all that remained was the juiciness making this a true Mango juice with the slightest intangible whisper of citrus somewhere.

Super Sweet (CAP) 0.4%. Well, self explanatory.

Add Coolness and Menthol as per personal preference. I am actually exited to try it with some with the next batch.

Constructive criticism most welcome as I still have a lot to learn.

Regards

EDIT: Tag @Dietz, the recipe mentioned earlier.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Wow @Raindance , that sounds like an epic mango juice!
Well done
loved the descriptions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Something I have been working on. Mango Juice.
> 
> Don't have a imaginative name for it, sorry. It is what it is. Similar to Henties Mango and Orange juice mix, just without the orange rind. Conjured together by studying and combining Mango recipes posted by various members combined with my slowly improving mixing skills.
> 
> It is not an "in your face" mango but intended as an ADV it can not be as one would tire of it very fast.
> 
> Dragon Fruit (TFA) 2%
> Mango (CLY) 3.5%
> Philippine Mango (TFA) 0.5%
> Papaya (TFA) 1.2%
> Cactus (INW) 0.2%
> Super Sweet (CAP) 0.4%
> 
> My explanation of each: (Open for correction)
> 
> Dragon Fruit (TFA) 2%. This is the base of this recipe. It is the prepared canvas the other colors are applied to setting the underlying hue of the final result. In this case a generic tropical fruit hue not noticed unless known to be there.
> 
> Mango (CLY) 3.5%. The front and center topic being depicted. CLY concentrates (I find) are pretty potent so this percentage may be deceptive. CLY Mango is more of a Mango on the cusp of becoming ripe with a touch of green still present in its taste. A taste of the pip is also present and needs just a slight push into ripedom. Hence the Philippine mango.
> 
> Philippine Mango (TFA) 0.5%. Charlie Noble describes this as "Real Mango" and I add it here to give the CLY Mango just the slightest of bumps on the ripeness level. I do not like mushy dumpster mango so this kind of gets it where I want it. Ripe but still firm. Ahem.
> 
> Papaya (TFA) 1.2%. Adds softness to the mouth feel while enhancing the tropical undertones. May I risk saying a solid softness and not a pulpy powdery goo which I suspect would be the result had I increased the Philippine Mango.
> 
> Cactus (INW) 0.2%. When testing the initial version right after mixing I really regretted adding this. However after a week steep the pip taste it created gave way and all that remained was the juiciness making this a true Mango juice with the slightest intangible whisper of citrus somewhere.
> 
> Super Sweet (CAP) 0.4%. Well, self explanatory.
> 
> Add Coolness and Menthol as per personal preference. I am actually exited to try it with some with the next batch.
> 
> Constructive criticism most welcome as I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> Regards
> 
> EDIT: Tag @Dietz, the recipe mentioned earlier.


Thanks @Raindance! I am definitely going to give this one a bash.


----------



## MrDeedz

So Perfect melons @Andre and awesome 4 some @Rude Rudi I will be attempting this month. Should be ready after a 3 to 4 week steep, Gona give the deserts a break now and changing my DIY supplier.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz

looking at buying a scale as the 200g scale i loan from my mates cant even mix 100mls of juices then resets due to overload.

Looking at purchasing one of these 2.
BLK Vapour has a 500g scale for R240 and Papi jos vape has a 3KG scale for 175.

Any thoughts/suggestions/tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A

MrDeedz said:


> looking at buying a scale as the 200g scale i loan from my mates cant even mix 100mls of juices then resets due to overload.
> 
> Looking at purchasing one of these 2.
> BLK Vapour has a 500g scale for R240 and Papi jos vape has a 3KG scale for 175.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions/tips.
> 
> View attachment 132948
> 
> 
> View attachment 132949


I am currently using the top scale of the 2 you linked, from blck.

Haven't had a day's issue with it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky3

Same here. Been using the black vapor scale for almost a year now with no issues. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Same, also using the blck one. No issues so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I've used the bottom one for the last 2 odd years and she never skipped a beat until she fell (on my tiled floor) on Tuesday this week and met her fateful demise.
I received the R240 form Blck yesterday and must say that is definitely better then than the R175 jobbie ITO looks, size, etc.

If money is not an obstacle , I would sped the extra R65 on the bigger one. They both do the same thing at the end of the day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dog666

Flavour World Sa 
Malaysian Double Mango 8%
WS23 20% 2%

Capella
Supersweet sucralose 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

anyone know what size bottles are the concentrates from Papi jos? Their website doesnt state...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Oh crap my post was supposed to be on my personal DIY thread, sorry all. multi taskin with too many ecigssa threads and tabs aint working LOL.
Thanks none the less for the feedback. @Rude Rudi the bigger scale is cheaper not more lol thats whats puzzling me. worried about the quality of the bigger cheaper one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Dog666 said:


> Flavour World Sa
> Malaysian Double Mango 8%
> WS23 20% 2%
> 
> Capella
> Supersweet sucralose 1%


May i ask what WS23 is please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

MrDeedz said:


> Oh crap my post was supposed to be on my personal DIY thread, sorry all. multi taskin with too many ecigssa threads and tabs aint working LOL.
> Thanks none the less for the feedback. @Rude Rudi the bigger scale is cheaper not more lol thats whats puzzling me. worried about the quality of the bigger cheaper one



I see - bigger in terms of what it can handle. 
The Blck one is very good and better than the silver one IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

MrDeedz said:


> looking at buying a scale as the 200g scale i loan from my mates cant even mix 100mls of juices then resets due to overload.
> 
> Looking at purchasing one of these 2.
> BLK Vapour has a 500g scale for R240 and Papi jos vape has a 3KG scale for 175.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions/tips.
> 
> View attachment 132948
> 
> 
> View attachment 132949


You want the top one (500g) as it gives you 2 decimal places. Many recipes require that. The bottom one only has 1 decimal place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

MrDeedz said:


> May i ask what WS23 is please?



Basically it provides a colling effect without the menthol flavour. Read more here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

MrDeedz said:


> looking at buying a scale as the 200g scale i loan from my mates cant even mix 100mls of juices then resets due to overload.
> 
> Looking at purchasing one of these 2.
> BLK Vapour has a 500g scale for R240 and Papi jos vape has a 3KG scale for 175.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions/tips.
> 
> View attachment 132948
> 
> 
> View attachment 132949


Should we ask what your mates use the 200gram scale for ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dog666

MrDeedz said:


> May i ask what WS23 is please?


 Its a malaysian cooling agent, used alot in malaysian juice, Similar to koolad but has more punch lol

Some people call it black ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dog666

Scale from blck is solid

not sure on that other one hey, never seen it, Stick with approved vendors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

so i finally found the "ICE" i was looking for, I tried explaining to people that i want to make juices that have the cooling which i find in SNVL ice extra but no menthol or YUK!aLYPTUS aka eucalyptus . awesome thanks gents!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Guys who are using the 500g scale from BLK - I mix 500ml juice at a time in one go, would this sale be able to handle it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3

Humbolt said:


> Guys who are using the 500g scale from BLK - I mix 500ml juice at a time in one go, would this sale be able to handle it?


I'm more interested in what juice you are mixing in such a big batch. My opinion is that you might be stretching the limits of the scale. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Franky3 said:


> I'm more interested in what juice you are mixing in such a big batch. My opinion is that you might be stretching the limits of the scale.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Did St louis Butter cake 500ml's, Frosties 500ml, & Loaded Glazed Donuts Clone 500ml. 
But thanks, I'll just do 250ml at a time then to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

boxerulez said:


> Should we ask what your mates use the 200gram scale for ?


LOL , the 200 gram scale cant handle a 100ML juice including glass 100ML bottle.

@Humbolt : Based on my previous experience you need to use a very Light bottle to mix made from PET/PLASTIC etc but that should take you max to about 450mls before it OVERLOADS and you loose the data on scale

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

MrDeedz said:


> LOL , the 200 gram scale cant handle a 100ML juice including glass 100ML bottle.
> 
> @Humbolt : Based on my previous experience you need to use a very Light bottle to mix made from PET/PLASTIC etc but that should take you max to about 450mls before it OVERLOADS and you loose the data on scale


Thanks @MrDeedz , 250ml's at a time it is then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Dog666 said:


> Its a malaysian cooling agent, used alot in malaysian juice, Similar to koolad but has more punch lol
> 
> Some people call it black ice



Alas, your statement is a bit misleading. 

WS stands for Wilkinson Sword in both Koolada (WS-3) and WS-23 as they were developed as cooling agents to be used in shaving cream.
The history of it's development is detailed here. It does get used in some Malaysian juice but it has no more a Malaysian Cooling agent than Coke is South African . They are used in both places but it's origins are worlds apart.

Black Ice is the WS-23 house brand form Blck Vapour and only available locally. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Humbolt 500ml of 70/30 is going to weigh about 600g without your mixing container so 250ml at a time is better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky3

I need to get my hands on some of those recipes. If you make 500ml of them it must be good. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Franky3 said:


> I need to get my hands on some of those recipes. If you make 500ml of them it must be good.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Lol hold on, our palates might be different so you might not like what I like. But I've vaped some of the St Louis Butter cake and its awesome if you like your dessert vapes. Got the recipe from @RichJB , and @Room Fogger also loves it. 
The loaded glazed donuts clone is also good. 
Have not tried the Frosties yet but it smells delicious. 
All these juices still need a decent steep so I'll give it 2 weeks at least before giving my final verdict.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Bulldog said:


> @Humbolt 500ml of 70/30 is going to weigh about 600g without your mixing container so 250ml at a time is better.


Thanks dude, exactly what I'll do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Humbolt said:


> Did St louis Butter cake 500ml's, Frosties 500ml, & Loaded Glazed Donuts Clone 500ml.
> But thanks, I'll just do 250ml at a time then to be safe.


Wow - If I may ask, how long does it take you to plow through 1500mls of juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Lawrence A said:


> Wow - If I may ask, how long does it take you to plow through 1500mls of juice?


Not sure, just started mixing again last month. I went through 500ml's of retail juice a month and that was getting pricey and I had to be conservative, so now I am mixing so that I have juice available at all times, and so that I can vape to my hearts content without worrying about budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky3

Luckily im not very picky when it comes to tastes. I will vape almost everything. Sometimes I experiment with juice and it turns out nasty, I still vape it. It would be nice to have some real nice juice for a change. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt

Try the st. Louis butter cake, it's a really lovely juice.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/54710

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Franky3 said:


> Luckily im not very picky when it comes to tastes. I will vape almost everything. Sometimes I experiment with juice and it turns out nasty, I still vape it. It would be nice to have some real nice juice for a change.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


St. Louis butter cake, you won’t be sorry. I have to ration myself as I only mixed 100 mls of it, and I klapped 30 mls in one day! So mixing 500 mls this weekend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Franky3 said:


> I need to get my hands on some of those recipes. If you make 500ml of them it must be good.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk



I saved one of those from ecigssa some while back, didnt mix em yet however here you go


----------



## MrDeedz

Lawrence A said:


> Wow - If I may ask, how long does it take you to plow through 1500mls of juice?


1500 aint much @Lawrence A . I vape aka DRIP +- 25 to 30mls a day and more on weekends. so basically i Need a litre a month, if u divide then into 4 to 5 100mls and 60mls my budget normally sits on 2500 a month jus for juice, now that i started DIY i buy a bit less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3

Thanks guys. I will give it a try and report back. 

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

A Litre a month... My goodness


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Tsup Vape Naysh, here is my latest recipe - hope yall enjoy!

This is a CBE Double Mango recipe im working on, its chasing that cush man profile. The inspiration is defo from there - yall can hate on the 1% SS. But if you vape Cush Man, you'll know the OG probably has double that in there. Yall can also hate on the Citric Acid - But the Malaysians are defo dumping this stuff in their juice to make their fruits pop, i've tried the malic route, and Malic just mutes - where citric acid at low % does enhance certain fruits. Also the % % on Mango is very high - this is why I was hunting far and wide for a good mango that holds at higher %. This is a bit more of a in your face recipe, its purposely made this way.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2448418/BaMangoMi

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Grape
> An unashamedly fantastic chilled grape vape...
> 
> This is a continuation of my Icee range and compliments the rest of my chilled fruity range magnificently. Grape vapes are often taken for granted as they seem to be a ‘common’ fruit... BUT, when used correctly, it pays homage to the magnificence that is the humble grape.
> 
> Inw grape celebrates the grape, in its full glory, with a master stroke. Inawera has a nack for creating the most authentic fruit flavours and this is evident in INW Grape. It is a well balanced authentic grape with no profile dominating (sweet or acidity) which creates the most incredible, busts in your mouth, true grape flavour. This beauty does not contain the skin nor pips, which can often bring an unwanted bitter element.
> 
> The Fuji and Cactus provides a little juicyness and prevents linearity, often present in simple fruit vapes.
> The cream adds a touch of mouthfeel to provide a bit of body and adds a little intrigue.
> WS23 (or cooling agent of your choice) can be omitted or altered, depending on your taste profile.
> 
> Give this one 3 days to settle and she’s ready to go!
> 
> Icee Grape
> 0.5% FA Apple Fuji
> 0.5% INW Cactus
> 0.5% FA Cream Fresh
> 4% INW Grape
> 1%. WS-23
> 
> View attachment 131624


Gotta try this one. Sounds 

Is the Cactus necessary? Used it in one of my recipes with grape but its a very overwhelming taste to me. Or can i just lessen the amount of Cactus?


----------



## Dog666

Chukin'Vape said:


> Tsup Vape Naysh, here is my latest recipe - hope yall enjoy!
> 
> This is a CBE Double Mango recipe im working on, its chasing that cush man profile. The inspiration is defo from there - yall can hate on the 1% SS. But if you vape Cush Man, you'll know the OG probably has double that in there. Yall can also hate on the Citric Acid - But the Malaysians are defo dumping this stuff in their juice to make their fruits pop, i've tried the malic route, and Malic just mutes - where citric acid at low % does enhance certain fruits. Also the % % on Mango is very high - this is why I was hunting far and wide for a good mango that holds at higher %. This is a bit more of a in your face recipe, its purposely made this way.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2448418/BaMangoMi
> View attachment 133615


 
I Agree, The Flavour world Double mango and Cbe Double mango are the same

Best mango on the market in my opinion, Kicks FLVS ass too! These are next level!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mango Milk
A thick and creamy light mango milk saluting the splendour of mango...

The Mango
FA Costarica Special balances the sweetness of the solid mango base by bringing a slight acidic vibrancy to the ripe mango mix, resulting in a realistic, not overly sweet, mango blend. The authenticity of a perfectly ripe mango is perfectly encapsulated by this daring threesome.

The Milk
I employed my tried and trusted cream base here which adds additional texture and mouth feel and sits beautifully to provide a decadently creamy base for the mango to shine upon.

I find mangoes come into their own after a good 2 weeks, so don't rush this one - it just gets better and better...

Mango Milk
2% (FLV) Mango
1% (FA) Costarica Special (mango)
1% (CAP) Sweet Mango
1% (FA) Cream Fresh
0.5% (FA) Meringue
0.5% (FA) Vienna Cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

RED
An eclectic blend of RED heroes creating a mezmerising taste sensation.

INW Rhubarb is what it says on the label... This is an eerily authentic rhubarb in a bottle and encapsulates the distinctive sour & fruity rhubarb taste perfectly. It's sharpness and slight sweet notes lends itself perfectly as a pairing with strawberry.

RF strawberry brings an authentic, fresh strawberry, burst to blend beautifully with TFA Strawberry. Combined, they create a magical union of RED.
I tried various combinations of strawberry but settled on a real strawberry taste rather than than the popular and unrealistic strawberry notes. 

As raspberry can overpower a recipe in an instant, I opted for Sweet raspberry to bring the sweet, slightly tangy raspberry feel, boosted by the authenticity of FA Berryl. The wateriness inherently present in Sweet strawberry lends itself perfectly here as it tames some of the stonger flavours, especially the Rhubarb. I tried both FA Raspberry in INW Raspberry and felt that Berryl was less aggressive and sat much better here to create the final RED layer.

FA Cream fresh adds a slight creaminess and binds our RED trio, whilst providing a subtle mouthfeel to make the mix more harmonious.

Give this baby 5 days or so for the Rhubarb to settle and allow the REDness to shine!!

RED
0.5% (FA) Berryl (raspberry)
0.5% (FA) Cream Fresh
3% (TPA) Raspberry (sweet)
0.25% (INW) Rhubarb (yc)
2% (TPA) Strawberry
1% (RF) Strawberry – Super Concentrate

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> *PIIINK
> *
> Inspired by one of the Suicide Bunny's juice descriptions: "Sweet strawberry and tart Lemons..."
> 
> A labour of love (truly explored recipe):
> 
> INW Shisha Strawberry 4.25%
> INW Juicy Lemon 2.25%
> INW Raspberry (Malina) 0.25%
> FW Shirley Temple 1%
> 
> 70VG recommended. 1 week, at least steep.
> 
> It's sweet Strawberry and the rest add tartness and Lemon.
> 
> Sweet, tart... refreshing


I love citrus juices and I love strawberry juices. Your combination of the two in Piiink is delightful @rogue zombie. Halfway through my second Reo Grand bottle. That heady lemon taste on the inhale with the strawberry close behind softening and sweetening. Some nice fizz and a thick mouthfeel. A winner for me.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I love citrus juices and I love strawberry juices. Your combination of the two in Piiink is delightful @rogue zombie. Halfway through my second Reo Grand bottle. That heady lemon taste on the inhale with the strawberry close behind softening and sweetening. Some nice fizz and a thick mouthfeel. A winner for me.



Thank you as always for impressions! Glad you enjoying it 

I truly tuned and tuned it over and over till I was happy. So I was nervous to release it lol... in case I was just imagining it being great. HRH also loves it, but you put Strawberry in anything, and she in a fan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn

ACRECCE said:


> Gotta try this one. Sounds
> 
> Is the Cactus necessary? Used it in one of my recipes with grape but its a very overwhelming taste to me. Or can i just lessen the amount of Cactus?



What was your thoughts on this?

I dropped the Cactus to 0.25% and to me its still overpowering. I also get a perfumey taste. I only mixed this on Monday Night and gave it a go last night. Might need a few more days. 
Think next time I will drop the Cactus to 0.1% and up the WS23 to 2% as I like it COLD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Stoned
A refreshing blend of stunning summer drupes, celebrating the sweet and juicy magnificence of stone fruit.

"A stone fruit, also called a drupe, is a fruit with a large "stone" inside. The stone is sometimes called the seed, but that is a mistake, as the seed is inside the stone. The stones can also be called a pit. Examples of stone fruits are peaches, nectarines, apricots, plums, and cherries."

FA Peach white and INW Peach blends perfectly to provide our peach layer. Combined, they provide an authentic, juicy, drip-down-your-chin peach - skin, stone and flesh all in one!

TPA Nectarine is a fabulous, true, nectarine flavor and, if used correctly, translates nectarine in vape form perfectly. Just a touch is necessary to compliment the peach layer = any more and it becomes florally.

INW Smoked plum brings an intriguing sweet and sour element with a touch of smokiness to keep the juice interesting and balanced.

FA Apricot provides the fresh, juicy and ripe apricot flavor with that slight tang to balance the overall sweetness. Be careful with this one as it can overpower a mix in an instant.

FA Cherryl imparts the cherry stone fruit layer and boosts the sweetness of the mix with it's inherent natural sweetness. Again, just a tad is all it takes...

FA Cream provides a bit of mouthfeel to the overall mix and blends all the fruits together wonderfully!

Feel free to add a touch of WS-23, etc if you prefer a chilled version.

This baby needs at least 5 days (7 days better) for the fruits to meld together and smooth the floral edges.

Stoned 
1% (FA) Armenia (apricot) 
0.5% (FA) Cherryl (cherry, Black) 
1% (TPA) Nectarine 
0.5% (INW) Peach 
1.5% (FA) Peach White 
0.5% (INW) Smoked Plum
0.5% (FA) Cream Fresh

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

I haven't posted a recipe online in a while, mostly because we have been working on commercial profiles. but I have been playing around a bit with obscure flavour affinities which is something that's been peaking my interest of late. Flavours that go well together but are not necessarily all that obvious.

this one I found to be quite interesting. word of warning I have a weird-ass palet, I give zero guarantees that you will like this 


so here goes, apologies for the uncommon flavours used, i know not everyone will have these in their arsenal.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/107714

*THIS RECIPE IS A WORK IN PROGRESS.*
_It might be amazing, but it's creator doesn't think it's finished yet._

An explosive profile created based on the flavour affinities shared between Lychee, Ginger and Lime. Bright tropical toned fruit profile with a bitterish zesty lime and a dark syrupy ginger

Lychee
I have used a combination of Cap Sweet Lychee and RAW Lychee to create a sweet almost over ripe tropical Lychee. I added FA pear to offset some of the dry notes from the FLV Lychee and to supplement the tropical tones of the lychee.

Lime
i had a hard time deciding between FA Tahiti Cold Pressed and FA Florida Key Lime. Fa Florida is sharper and carries less of a zest. this would typically be my go to but the idea here was to have a bit of fun. so I chose Cold pressed, i felt the heavier zest bitterness will play nicely off the floral sweetness of the Lychee. but this also meant I had to be quite careful not to over flavour as cold pressed is very overpowering

Ginger
I had my mind set on FLV Ginger, alas I was all out and its doesnt seem to be stocked locally anymore. i would have preferred it as it is a more robust, syrupy, sweet ginger which would have been perfect for this profile and would have reduced the need for additional sweetener. if you have FLV Ginger use that instead at around the 0.5% mark

So I settled for FW Ginger. is it quite a linear, dry ginger but I was pretty much shit out of luck here. I i reckoned this will work well as the CAP Sweet Lychee has quite a syrupy quality and so I just added the smallest touch of FA Molasses and TFA DX Brown sugar just to push it to the dark side a tad bit. I chose DX because it is quite a bit darker than the OG.

The ginger settles in after about a week. I prefer this shake and vape as the ginger is nice and sharp straight off the shake. the Lychee also has a habit of turning quite floral at such a high percentage. So i almost want to say make only enough that would last you 2 or so days for best results.

I quite enjoy the better zesty lime but if you want something bit more timid then feel free to sub with FA Florida Key Lime at the same % maybe a touch higher.

dropped a tad bit sweetener to tame the lime zest just a tad bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

zandernwn said:


> I haven't posted a recipe online in a while, mostly because we have been working on commercial profiles. but I have been playing around a bit with obscure flavour affinities which is something that's been peaking my interest of late. Flavours that go well together but are not necessarily all that obvious.
> 
> this one I found to be quite interesting. word of warning I have a weird-ass palet, I give zero guarantees that you will like this
> View attachment 137064
> 
> so here goes, apologies for the uncommon flavours used, i know not everyone will have these in their arsenal.
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/107714
> 
> *THIS RECIPE IS A WORK IN PROGRESS.*
> _It might be amazing, but it's creator doesn't think it's finished yet._
> 
> An explosive profile created based on the flavour affinities shared between Lychee, Ginger and Lime. Bright tropical toned fruit profile with a bitterish zesty lime and a dark syrupy ginger
> 
> Lychee
> I have used a combination of Cap Sweet Lychee and RAW Lychee to create a sweet almost over ripe tropical Lychee. I added FA pear to offset some of the dry notes from the FLV Lychee and to supplement the tropical tones of the lychee.
> 
> Lime
> i had a hard time deciding between FA Tahiti Cold Pressed and FA Florida Key Lime. Fa Florida is sharper and carries less of a zest. this would typically be my go to but the idea here was to have a bit of fun. so I chose Cold pressed, i felt the heavier zest bitterness will play nicely off the floral sweetness of the Lychee. but this also meant I had to be quite careful not to over flavour as cold pressed is very overpowering
> 
> Ginger
> I had my mind set on FLV Ginger, alas I was all out and its doesnt seem to be stocked locally anymore. i would have preferred it as it is a more robust, syrupy, sweet ginger which would have been perfect for this profile and would have reduced the need for additional sweetener. if you have FLV Ginger use that instead at around the 0.5% mark
> 
> So I settled for FW Ginger. is it quite a linear, dry ginger but I was pretty much shit out of luck here. I i reckoned this will work well as the CAP Sweet Lychee has quite a syrupy quality and so I just added the smallest touch of FA Molasses and TFA DX Brown sugar just to push it to the dark side a tad bit. I chose DX because it is quite a bit darker than the OG.
> 
> The ginger settles in after about a week. I prefer this shake and vape as the ginger is nice and sharp straight off the shake. the Lychee also has a habit of turning quite floral at such a high percentage. So i almost want to say make only enough that would last you 2 or so days for best results.
> 
> I quite enjoy the better zesty lime but if you want something bit more timid then feel free to sub with FA Florida Key Lime at the same % maybe a touch higher.
> 
> dropped a tad bit sweetener to tame the lime zest just a tad bit
> View attachment 137065


Ok, the alchemist is strong with this one, as is a bit of madness, but I’m going to give it a try for sure! Looks like one of those times that you just have to say, what the hell and go for it! Thanks for publishing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

@zandernwn thank you that sounds freekin awesome and I'm always up for offbeat stuff.

TFA Molasses though . Now where the heck do I get that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh wait TFM has.

Importing, customs and SAPO are all bad for my blood pressure, hence I only buy local.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

rogue zombie said:


> Oh wait TFM has.
> 
> Importing, customs and SAPO are all bad for my blood pressure, hence I only buy local.


Dam, just realized that rule 1applies to the molasses as well,  ah well, the list for next month is growing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zandernwn

I wont claim its a ADV.. But it is a pleasurable vape.. Working on balancing it a bit better.. Few thing i am noy happy with yet.. Will post an update soon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> I wont claim its a ADV.. But it is a pleasurable vape.. Working on balancing it a bit better.. Few thing i am noy happy with yet.. Will post an update soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## zandernwn

Andre said:


>


So i have done another revision using tahiti and increased the ginger.. But i want to back to the drawing board with the lychee, not enjoying it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Icee Berry

A fantastic chilled mixed berry mix - simple and delicious!

Another addition in my Icee range and one of my all time favourites! I have been enjoying this fantastically simple mix for months and it has become my go-to "palate cleanser". The fresh and vibrant mix of forest berries sits perfectly, with just the slightest touches to make it shine.

FA Forest Mix
I cannot say any more that has not already been said about this marvellous flavour. Bilberry, raspberry, strawberry, blackcurrant, and a lick of blackberry blended perfectly to provide a crisp, authentic and vibrant burst of unrivaled berry goodness.

The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess, allowing the berries to show their full potential.

WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.

Allow the Forest mix to settled and blend with the creams for at least 3 days and your'e good to go!!

Icee Berry
1% (FA) Cream Fresh
3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
0.5% WS-23

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Berry
> 
> A fantastic chilled mixed berry mix - simple and delicious!
> 
> Another addition in my Icee range and one of my all time favourites! I have been enjoying this fantastically simple mix for months and it has become my go-to "palate cleanser". The fresh and vibrant mix of forest berries sits perfectly, with just the slightest touches to make it shine.
> 
> FA Forest Mix
> I cannot say any more that has not already been said about this marvellous flavour. Bilberry, raspberry, strawberry, blackcurrant, and a lick of blackberry blended perfectly to provide a crisp, authentic and vibrant burst of unrivaled berry goodness.
> 
> The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess, allowing the berries to show their full potential.
> 
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.
> 
> Allow the Forest mix to settled and blend with the creams for at least 3 days and your'e good to go!!
> 
> Icee Berry
> 1% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> View attachment 142457


Thanks @Rude Rudi , been looking for a good berry mix for summer, one shots did not live up to my expectations. Wil have to try this sometime, working weekend and Vapecon next week. Maybe have some time one evening. Thanks a million

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> one shots did not live up to my expectations



Agreed!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Berry
> 
> A fantastic chilled mixed berry mix - simple and delicious!
> 
> Another addition in my Icee range and one of my all time favourites! I have been enjoying this fantastically simple mix for months and it has become my go-to "palate cleanser". The fresh and vibrant mix of forest berries sits perfectly, with just the slightest touches to make it shine.
> 
> FA Forest Mix
> I cannot say any more that has not already been said about this marvellous flavour. Bilberry, raspberry, strawberry, blackcurrant, and a lick of blackberry blended perfectly to provide a crisp, authentic and vibrant burst of unrivaled berry goodness.
> 
> The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess, allowing the berries to show their full potential.
> 
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.
> 
> Allow the Forest mix to settled and blend with the creams for at least 3 days and your'e good to go!!
> 
> Icee Berry
> 1% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> View attachment 142457


This sounds very tasty @Rude Rudi 

Added to the ever expanding list of recipes to make

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Berry
> 
> A fantastic chilled mixed berry mix - simple and delicious!
> 
> Another addition in my Icee range and one of my all time favourites! I have been enjoying this fantastically simple mix for months and it has become my go-to "palate cleanser". The fresh and vibrant mix of forest berries sits perfectly, with just the slightest touches to make it shine.
> 
> FA Forest Mix
> I cannot say any more that has not already been said about this marvellous flavour. Bilberry, raspberry, strawberry, blackcurrant, and a lick of blackberry blended perfectly to provide a crisp, authentic and vibrant burst of unrivaled berry goodness.
> 
> The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess, allowing the berries to show their full potential.
> 
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.
> 
> Allow the Forest mix to settled and blend with the creams for at least 3 days and your'e good to go!!
> 
> Icee Berry
> 1% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
> 0.5% WS-23
> 
> View attachment 142457



Have to agree on the FA Forrest mix. Been playing with it for a while after trying a couple others and the FA just comes out the best.

Can add 3% FA Mad Fruit to your mix for some extra fruitiness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi , been looking for a good berry mix for summer, one shots did not live up to my expectations. Wil have to try this sometime, working weekend and Vapecon next week. Maybe have some time one evening. Thanks a million



Yes, true. This is just a bare bones, stripped back quality vape. No frills, no fuss and it demonstrates the effectiveness of using simple, clean and basic ingredients to create a tasty vape. Much like cooking, most people over complicate things and add too many unnessary ingredients. Keep it simple...
My top 2 recipes off all time both contain only 3 ingredients...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> My top 2 recipes off all time both contain only 3 ingredients...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Well, it's Cardinal and Creme de Organge on ATF.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Well, it's Cardinal and Creme de Organge on ATF.


Thank you. My cart is getting bigger by the day...


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Well, it's Cardinal and Creme de Organge on ATF.


Cardinal definitely going to be mixed this month!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Cardinal definitely going to be mixed this month!!


That’s my adv for this week, wil let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Cardinal definitely going to be mixed this month!!


Mix the Cardinal! It’s blerrie good. @Rude Rudi , 10/10 on this one. Should have mixed it a long time ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Dammit man. Only saw this AFTER placing my next DIY order on Friday... Will add to the shopping list for next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Berry
> 
> A fantastic chilled mixed berry mix - simple and delicious!
> 
> Another addition in my Icee range and one of my all time favourites! I have been enjoying this fantastically simple mix for months and it has become my go-to "palate cleanser". The fresh and vibrant mix of forest berries sits perfectly, with just the slightest touches to make it shine.
> 
> FA Forest Mix
> I cannot say any more that has not already been said about this marvellous flavour. Bilberry, raspberry, strawberry, blackcurrant, and a lick of blackberry blended perfectly to provide a crisp, authentic and vibrant burst of unrivaled berry goodness.
> 
> The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess, allowing the berries to show their full potential.
> 
> WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.25% and adjust up if required.
> Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.
> 
> Allow the Forest mix to settled and blend with the creams for at least 3 days and your'e good to go!!
> 
> Icee Berry
> 1% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
> 0.5% WS-23





Adephi said:


> Have to agree on the FA Forrest mix. Been playing with it for a while after trying a couple others and the FA just comes out the best.
> 
> Can add 3% FA Mad Fruit to your mix for some extra fruitiness.




Hi both,
I'm trying to develop a berry mix type profile middle layer to sit on top FW Unicorn Vomit bottom layer, I like the taste of the UV right at the end of the exhale.
Will FA Forrest Mix do the trick at a similar 3%?

I've read to completely avoid Cap Harvest berry.

Right on the top layer I'm thinking of adding some FW Blueberry just to make it all pop (currently I'm thinking 4%).

Your assistance will be much appreciated.


----------



## Rude Rudi

SarChasm said:


> Hi both,
> I'm trying to develop a berry mix type profile middle layer to sit on top FW Unicorn Vomit bottom layer, I like the taste of the UV right at the end of the exhale.
> Will FA Forrest Mix do the trick at a similar 3%?
> 
> I've read to completely avoid Cap Harvest berry.
> 
> Right on the top layer I'm thinking of adding some FW Blueberry just to make it all pop (currently I'm thinking 4%).
> 
> Your assistance will be much appreciated.



Eish - I'm not familiar with UV and, from what I've read/heard, will not be using it anytime soon...
FW Blueberry is rather high at 4% as your "top layer" - drop it to at least 2% as it will overpower the Forrest Mix completely.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Rude Rudi said:


> Eish - I'm not familiar with UV and, from what I've read/heard, will not be using it anytime soon...
> FW Blueberry is rather high at 4% as your "top layer" - drop it to at least 2% as it will overpower the Forrest Mix completely.



Cool, let me add Forrest Mix to my month-end cart, will revert once I've mixed it up.


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Mix the Cardinal! It’s blerrie good. @Rude Rudi , 10/10 on this one. Should have mixed it a long time ago.


This is what I wanted to hear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

*GRANADILLA




*​
None of the Passion Fruit concentrates I have tried over time gave me that real Granadilla taste. Until I smelled VT Yellow Passion. However, on its own VT Yellow Passion is somewhat dry and fades too much on the tail of the taste.

To give it moisture I added a bit of INW Cactus. To fortify the tail I tried a few other Passion Fruit concentrates. FA Passion Fruit did the trick perfectly. FA Fresh Cream for more body and TFA Dragonfruit to blend it all together. The juice has a nice natural acidity - if too much for you, add some of your favourite sweetener.

*Granadilla*
VT Yellow Passion 6.0 %
FA Fresh Cream 1.0 %
TFA Dragonfruit 0.5 %
INW Cactus 0.5 %
FA Passion Fruit 0.5 % 

*Steep*: 3 days

Total flavour: 8.5 %

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

My entry for this year's DIY competition. This is the original that I had to sub a few ingredients to fit in with the rules.

*Soma*​A juicy and icy apple strawberry vape.

Dragonfruit can be subbed with TFA Berries if DF is not for you.

Polar Blast and ws-23 can also be subbed with the one of your choice at the strength you want.
​TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 3%
FA Fuji 2%
CAP Double Apple 3%
TFA Dragonfruit 1%
FA Polar Blast 1%
Ws-23 0.5%

Steep for 3 days. The flavours really start to blend after 7 days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt

Mixed this up on Saturday Berry Creamy
Had a quick taste of it and its absolutely delicious for such a simple mix. 
Will wait until its steeped for a week or 2 before trying it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

Adephi said:


> My entry for this year's DIY competition. This is the original that I had to sub a few ingredients to fit in with the rules.
> 
> *Soma*​A juicy and icy apple strawberry vape.
> 
> Dragonfruit can be subbed with TFA Berries if DF is not for you.
> 
> Polar Blast and ws-23 can also be subbed with the one of your choice at the strength you want.
> ​TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
> *CAP Sweet Strawberry 3%*
> FA Fuji 2%
> CAP Double Apple 3%
> TFA Dragonfruit 1%
> *FA Polar Blast 1%*
> Ws-23 0.5%
> 
> Steep for 3 days. The flavours really start to blend after 7 days.



Damn Rule 1! Going to have to sub CAP Sweet strawberry for TFA Strawberry. 

I've never used Polar blast. What would be a good sub? FA arctic winter?


----------



## Adephi

franshorn said:


> Damn Rule 1! Going to have to sub CAP Sweet strawberry for TFA Strawberry.
> 
> I've never used Polar blast. What would be a good sub? FA arctic winter?



Those will work. 

Can use any combination of menthol/koolada/ws-23 you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

One of my 1st recipes. Requested by friends and still make it for them (both versions)
I am sure this recipe was inspired by a few recipes, but its been too long to remember who or what inspired this.
Red Lychee (V1)



Red Lychee (V2)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi All,

Any great Apricot recipes that you know of or have tried please?
More like an in your face type of apricot?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any great Apricot recipes that you know of or have tried please?
> More like an in your face type of apricot?



https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/82049#apricot_creme_by_ruderudi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Adephi , going to mix this asap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks @Adephi , going to mix this asap


I personally haven't tried it yet. But you can rely on @Rude Rudi 's recipes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any great Apricot recipes that you know of or have tried please?
> More like an in your face type of apricot?


I love the one linked below - the apricot is quite prominent. But not a fruit recipe - I have tried, but no success as yet.
http://tjek.nu/r/82Ma

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Adephi said:


> I personally haven't tried it yet. But you can rely on @Rude Rudi 's recipes.



Definitely can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Andre said:


> I love the one linked below - the apricot is quite prominent. But not a fruit recipe - I have tried, but no success as yet.
> http://tjek.nu/r/82Ma



Thank you @Andre!
Going to try this one as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136

Mixed some Tutti Fruiti and Blue Polar Bear up last night. Its a shake and vape, but of course leaving it a while will do wonders.

Here's the recipes - credit to youtuber DIY Vapor

Tutti Fruiti

Harvest Berry TFA @ 6%
Tutti Fruiti FA @ 4%
BlackBerry TFA @ 4%
Cactus INW @ 0.2 % - added this to give it a bit of a juicy pop
Menthol FW @ 0.1 %

Blue Polar Bear

Blue Raspberry FW @ 1 %
gummy bear FW @ 0.4 %
marshmallow FA @ 0.1 %
sour wizward FW @ 0.16 %
blackberry TFA @ 0.05 %
raspberry sweet TFA @ 0.5 %
raspberry Flavorah @ 0.25 %
Dragon Fruit @ 0.13% used this in the absence of quince that should be used at the same %
Cactus INW @ 0.16 %
Koolada TFA @ 0.1 %
Menthol FW @ 0.16 %

Open to suggestions to tweak and make better.


----------



## Hypersonic136

so i want to make a mango juice, but how cana i give it that extra juicy taste like you biting into a mango pip?

can do a 60/40 mix with 20% mango, but it will be missing that nice watery and juicy feeling and flavor. 

any ideas please?


----------



## RichJB

Hypersonic136 said:


> Harvest Berry TFA @ 6%



TFA don't do a Harvest Berry, do you mean Cap?



Hypersonic136 said:


> Blue Raspberry FW @ 1 %
> gummy bear FW @ 0.4 %
> marshmallow FA @ 0.1 %
> sour wizward FW @ 0.16 %
> blackberry TFA @ 0.05 %
> raspberry sweet TFA @ 0.5 %
> raspberry Flavorah @ 0.25 %
> Dragon Fruit @ 0.13% used this in the absence of quince that should be used at the same %
> Cactus INW @ 0.16 %
> Koolada TFA @ 0.1 %
> Menthol FW @ 0.16 %



An 11-flavour recipe with less than 3% total flavouring? Also, FW don't do a Sour Wizard, theirs is just called Sour. FA do a Sour Wizard. Is it FW Sour or FA Sour Wizard?


----------



## Adephi

Hypersonic136 said:


> so i want to make a mango juice, but how cana i give it that extra juicy taste like you biting into a mango pip?
> 
> can do a 60/40 mix with 20% mango, but it will be missing that nice watery and juicy feeling and flavor.
> 
> any ideas please?




What mango are you planning on using?

If it's TFA Mango DON'T!! Just don't.

The only mango currently on the market worth getting if FSA/CBE Double Mango.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hypersonic136

Adephi said:


> What mango are you planning on using?
> 
> If it's TFA Mango DON'T!! Just don't.
> 
> The only mango currently on the market worth getting if FSA/CBE Double Mango.


Thanks. Whats wrong with tfa mango?

Any links for the double mango?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Mango Milk
> A thick and creamy light mango milk saluting the splendour of mango...
> 
> The Mango
> FA Costarica Special balances the sweetness of the solid mango base by bringing a slight acidic vibrancy to the ripe mango mix, resulting in a realistic, not overly sweet, mango blend. The authenticity of a perfectly ripe mango is perfectly encapsulated by this daring threesome.
> 
> The Milk
> I employed my tried and trusted cream base here which adds additional texture and mouth feel and sits beautifully to provide a decadently creamy base for the mango to shine upon.
> 
> I find mangoes come into their own after a good 2 weeks, so don't rush this one - it just gets better and better...
> 
> Mango Milk
> 2% (FLV) Mango
> 1% (FA) Costarica Special (mango)
> 1% (CAP) Sweet Mango
> 1% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 0.5% (FA) Meringue
> 0.5% (FA) Vienna Cream
> 
> View attachment 134647


I made this 2 weeks back and am VERY happy that it’s so tasty. 

My bottle of Flv mango from blck had leaked so they replaced it with 3 bottles so I’m good to go for a while with this one. 

Thanks for sharing @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

Hypersonic136 said:


> Thanks. Whats wrong with tfa mango?
> 
> Any links for the double mango?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



I made the mistake of mixing a 5% tfa mango once. Its a real vrot mango. Can still be used to add ripeness to other mangoes but I wouldn't go more than 1%.

FA mangoes are slightly better as well as CAP Sweet Mango. The CAP got a bit of a candy taste. So a mix between these might get you somewhere.

But the CBE Double Mango I get from Vape Hyper. And that ticks all the boxes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hypersonic136

Adephi said:


> I made the mistake of mixing a 5% tfa mango once. Its a real vrot mango. Can still be used to add ripeness to other mangoes but I wouldn't go more than 1%.
> 
> FA mangoes are slightly better as well as CAP Sweet Mango. The CAP got a bit of a candy taste. So a mix between these might get you somewhere.
> 
> But the CBE Double Mango I get from Vape Hyper. And that ticks all the boxes.


Do you mind shareing your recipe please? I 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Hypersonic136 said:


> Do you mind shareing your recipe please? I
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Currently in my Billet Box..



Adephi said:


> Revised Mango Crack
> 
> 5% Double Mango (CBE)
> 2% Dragon Fruit (TFA)
> 1% Fuji Apple (FA)
> 0.5% Papaya (TFA)
> 0.5% Cactus (INW)
> 
> Adopted from this recipe. Some coolant is highly suggested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136

Has anyone tried this combo yet?

Interested in the combination of flavors here:

10 % Watermelon (TPA)
5% Strawberry (TPA)
2% Raspberry Sweet (TPA)
2% Blueberry Wild (TPA)
1% Sour (TPA)
2% Koolada (TPA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Adephi said:


> Currently in my Billet Box..


And, your impressions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Andre said:


> And, your impressions?



I find the CBE Double Mango to be a very bold flavour. Tends to overpower all the others. 

Its really good as is. But if you want to get the other flavours to come through maybe lower the mango a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Hypersonic136 said:


> Has anyone tried this combo yet?
> 
> Interested in the combination of flavors here:
> 
> 10 % Watermelon (TPA)
> 5% Strawberry (TPA)
> 2% Raspberry Sweet (TPA)
> 2% Blueberry Wild (TPA)
> 1% Sour (TPA)
> 2% Koolada (TPA)



What is the name of this recipe? Is it your own or an existing, published recipe? My 10c:
The watermelon is far too high at 10%. The average usage for it is 4% and it is, alas, not a very good watermelon. I would suggest perhaps LA or PUR watermelon. The flavour profile seems a bit muddled and will fight against each other. The blueberry will overpower most and be the predominant flavour with the raspberry fighting against it - never mind the watermelon which will be completely lost in here, at any %, as it is far too subtle to make any appearance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Adephi said:


> I find the CBE Double Mango to be a very bold flavour. Tends to overpower all the others.
> 
> Its really good as is. But if you want to get the other flavours to come through maybe lower the mango a bit.


I would imagine that to be the idea?
The cactus adds some juicyness and the Dragonfruit helps blend it all together but I would think the idea is to have a mango juice that taste of mango, the other flavours just compliment it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136

Rude Rudi said:


> What is the name of this recipe? Is it your own or an existing, published recipe? My 10c:
> The watermelon is far too high at 10%. The average usage for it is 4% and it is, alas, not a very good watermelon. I would suggest perhaps LA or PUR watermelon. The flavour profile seems a bit muddled and will fight against each other. The blueberry will overpower most and be the predominant flavour with the raspberry fighting against it - never mind the watermelon which will be completely lost in here, at any %, as it is far too subtle to make any appearance.



Its a clo


Rude Rudi said:


> What is the name of this recipe? Is it your own or an existing, published recipe? My 10c:
> The watermelon is far too high at 10%. The average usage for it is 4% and it is, alas, not a very good watermelon. I would suggest perhaps LA or PUR watermelon. The flavour profile seems a bit muddled and will fight against each other. The blueberry will overpower most and be the predominant flavour with the raspberry fighting against it - never mind the watermelon which will be completely lost in here, at any %, as it is far too subtle to make any appearance.



@Rude Rudi Thanks.

This is a clone of Summer Solstice by Moon Mountain Vapor and its discontinued. 

its supposed to be strong hit of a sweet and soft mint with the twine of fresh watermelon and strawberries. This juice has a bright but sweet taste to it, and is very refreshing to vape. The minty flavor in it isn't a deep mint, but more of a candy like mint. It is so delicious that you'll want to buy this flavor again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*André's Fruity Wicks




*​
Did you know that one in seven South Africans eats bubblegum every day. I am not one, but I do love the wicks taste.

Having tried quite a few of the wicks based recipes, I found the wicks either overpowering or the juice too sweet. Not suitable as an ADV for me.

So I set out to create my own ADV wicks bubblegum. The result is sweet, tangy, fruity and wicksy. Almost chewy so good it is. The initial toot or two is still very wicks, but then the taste buds adapt and all the flavours integrate. The top note is still wicks, but just enough to never get enough.

*André's Fruity Wicks Bubblegum*
TFA Strawberry 5.5 %
FW Kiwi 4.0 %
TFA Bubblegum Fruity 2.0 %
CLY Bubblegum 1.0 %
TFA Sweetener 0.25 %

Total flavour: 12.75 %

*Steep*: 3 days

*EDIT*: I find the wicksy taste fades some after about 20 days. Maybe add 0.5% of the CLY Bubblegum if that happens.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Adephi said:


> I find the CBE Double Mango to be a very bold flavour. Tends to overpower all the others.
> 
> Its really good as is. But if you want to get the other flavours to come through maybe lower the mango a bit.


I have now tasted mine @Adephi. As I mentioned, I kept 1.0% of CAP Sweet Mango and have the CBE/FSA Double Mango at 5.0 %. Much, much better than Double Mango on its own at around 8.0%, which is a bit harsh to me even with some Sweet Mango and Fresh Cream added. Also a marked improvement on the original Mango Crack recipe imho. Yes, the mango is dominant, but the other flavours are complimentary in any case, and does contribute to a smoother mango for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

@paul smit 
kyk he duur

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Tropicana

A delicious union of perfectly ripe tropical fruits.

This recipe is a homage to a fantastic blend available from Blck Flavour. Zain has been vaping this stunner for years and has never divulged the recipe to a living soul. After numerous requests, he finally released a one shot called Malao for the rest of society to experience this delicious combination. This is my interpretation of a remarkable juice.

TPA Papaya
The king of Papaya's at 3% is our hero in this tropical medley and marries beautifully with the rest of the fusion. It brings a delectable creamy mouth feel with the unmistakable, slightly bitter, true papaya flavour. 

Cap Sweet Mango
At 3%, we get none of the over-ripe mango notes often associated with Cap Sweet Mango. Used low, the inherent bitter notes compliment the Papaya perfectly and adds a credible mango profile.

TPA Peach (Juicy)
As the name suggests, this ripe, succulent peach adds sweetness and juiciness to our mix and is a key component to liven up the aforementioned fruits.

FW Cantaloupe
This cantaloupe completes our melange and harmonises the 3 main flavours into a complex tropical masterpiece. I fell in love with this cantaloupe the first time I mixed up Canary Coulis and find it to be more true compared to the other, more popular options.

FA Marshmallow adds a touch of sweetness and amalgamates the fruits to prevent a linear taste experience.

This baby is fabulous off the shake but shines after 3 days.

Tropicana
3% (FW) Cantaloupe
1% (FA) Marshmallow
3% (TPA) Papaya
2% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
3% (CAP) Sweet Mango

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> 2% (TPA) Peach (juicy)



First rule

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Tropicana
> 
> A delicious union of perfectly ripe tropical fruits.
> 
> This recipe is a homage to a fantastic blend available from Blck Flavour. Zain has been vaping this stunner for years and has never divulged the recipe to a living soul. After numerous requests, he finally released a one shot called Malao for the rest of society to experience this delicious combination. This is my interpretation of a remarkable juice.
> 
> TPA Papaya
> The king of Papaya's at 3% is our hero in this tropical medley and marries beautifully with the rest of the fusion. It brings a delectable creamy mouth feel with the unmistakable, slightly bitter, true papaya flavour.
> 
> Cap Sweet Mango
> At 3%, we get none of the over-ripe mango notes often associated with Cap Sweet Mango. Used low, the inherent bitter notes compliment the Papaya perfectly and adds a credible mango profile.
> 
> TPA Peach (Juicy)
> As the name suggests, this ripe, succulent peach adds sweetness and juiciness to our mix and is a key component to liven up the aforementioned fruits.
> 
> FW Cantaloupe
> This cantaloupe completes our melange and harmonises the 3 main flavours into a complex tropical masterpiece. I fell in love with this cantaloupe the first time I mixed up Canary Coulis and find it to be more true compared to the other, more popular options.
> 
> FA Marshmallow adds a touch of sweetness and amalgamates the fruits to prevent a linear taste experience.
> 
> This baby is fabulous off the shake but shines after 3 days.
> 
> Tropicana
> 3% (FW) Cantaloupe
> 1% (FA) Marshmallow
> 3% (TPA) Papaya
> 2% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
> 3% (CAP) Sweet Mango
> 
> View attachment 149850


This does look really good though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Damn, so close. Just missing the Peach

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Rude Rudi said:


> Tropicana



This looks delicious. Now the first rule of DIY is you will always short a flavour, or two, and I am now stuck with that. 
Can I sub FW Cantaloupe with FA Cantaloupe and then TFA Papaya with Frandy Papaya?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

I might actually have all of these flavors for Tropicana, Will mix up tonight if i do!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

*Mango Lychee
*
Been looking for a good Lychee/Mango mixup. But all the mango's out there got something not right. Until CBE Double Mango got discovered.

This recipe is basically just Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi and the standard Mango mix with CBE Double Mango and CAP Sweet Mango.

FA Cream Fresh 1%
FA Lychee 3%
CAP Sweet Lychee 2%
WS-23 0.5%
CBE Double Mango 3%
Cap Sweet Mango 0.5%

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre, not a recipe, so please remove if not allowed. Looking for some advice here. I have the following stuff I'd like to do something with:
INW Cactus
FW Key Lime
INW Frost (still deciding on whether or not to just get straight menthol or not.)

I love lemon juice in water, mostly because I hate clean water and I need water when I vape. So, I want to make something refreshing with lots of mouth feel to break my current dessert flavor frenzy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, not a recipe, so please remove if not allowed. Looking for some advice here. I have the following stuff I'd like to do something with:
> INW Cactus
> FW Key Lime
> INW Frost (still deciding on whether or not to just get straight menthol or not.)
> 
> I love lemon juice in water, mostly because I hate clean water and I need water when I vape. So, I want to make something refreshing with lots of mouth feel to break my current dessert flavor frenzy.


I mixed this up yesterday, and didn't have high hopes for it. The finger test dropped my hopes even more, cos it just tasted like medicine. But it's quite lekka as a vape. It's very refreshing, and cool but not icy.

In the next version I wanted to halve the mint, and add some lemon and lime. The cucumber was strong on day one, but died down overnight. Initially it tasted a bit like the cucumber sprite, but without the strong lemon/lime flavour.



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, not a recipe, so please remove if not allowed. Looking for some advice here. I have the following stuff I'd like to do something with:
> INW Cactus
> FW Key Lime
> INW Frost (still deciding on whether or not to just get straight menthol or not.)
> 
> I love lemon juice in water, mostly because I hate clean water and I need water when I vape. So, I want to make something refreshing with lots of mouth feel to break my current dessert flavor frenzy.



My 10c on your request. I assume you want to use FW Key Lime because that it what you have? If so, go with what I have suggested below. 
I do however suggest that you get TFA Key Lime - it is better by a country mile... or Cap Lemon Lime which is the best of both and arguably the best lemon lime around. Alternatively, FE Lemon is the bomb!!!

This can work:

1% INW Cactus
3# FW Key Lime
0.5 INW Frost (increase by 0.25% increments if required)

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Anyone have a recipe or recommendations for something with a similar profile to Wiener Vapes Gringo? 
Love the profile but it gets a bit too sweet for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Vaporator00 said:


> Anyone have a recipe or recommendations for something with a similar profile to Wiener Vapes Gringo?
> Love the profile but it gets a bit too sweet for me


Been working on something like this, but changed quite a bit , I have a bottle that I can try tonight, and let you know,I may need to drop the one % by quite a bit. If you can wait I will gladly share what I have as it is one I really enjoy as well, problem is bottle lasts one day only.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Room Fogger said:


> Been working on something like this, but changed quite a bit , I have a bottle that I can try tonight, and let you know,I may need to drop the one % by quite a bit. If you can wait I will gladly share what I have as it is one I really enjoy as well, problem is bottle lasts one day only.


I'm more than content to wait... I know that one bottle /one day feeling!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Vaporator00 said:


> I'm more than content to wait... I know that one bottle /one day feeling!


No luck on this one, would seem the % need serious adjustments. Wil however pull down v2 or 3 on the older version which were the best for the previous recipy. I like it but I seem to allways think it needs something more. Will pm it to you as my pc is at work. 

If something changes overnight with this being a new wick I will let you know

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> My 10c on your request. I assume you want to use FW Key Lime because that it what you have? If so, go with what I have suggested below.
> I do however suggest that you get TFA Key Lime - it is better by a country mile... or Cap Lemon Lime which is the best of both and arguably the best lemon lime around. Alternatively, FE Lemon is the bomb!!!
> 
> This can work:
> 
> 1% INW Cactus
> 3# FW Key Lime
> 0.5 INW Frost (increase by 0.25% increments if required)



@Rude Rudi, I got some TFA Key Lime. What % would you suggest to replace FW Key Lime with? Anyone that can help, I'd appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> @Rude Rudi, I got some TFA Key Lime. What % would you suggest to replace FW Key Lime with? Anyone that can help, I'd appreciate it.


Anyone that can help answer this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone that can help answer this?



*Uses:* Great as an accent (0.5-1%) to other citrus fruits and some berries or top note (2-4%) if you really like limes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone that can help answer this?



You can sub at about 2% and adjust up if you want more of a lime kick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> You can sub at about 2% and adjust up if you want more of a lime kick.


Thanks, will try it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sexy Beach
The classic summer cocktail...juicy, refreshing and delicious!

This is my interpretation of the classic summer cocktail, Sex on the Beach, famous the world over for its ability to instantly put you in a good mood!

Orange base
FW Blood orange and INW Orange Shisha creates an authentic, rind and all, fresh orange juice base. The Shisha orange adds the fresh orange punch and balances the inherent bitter notes in the blood orange. 

Cap cranberry is used sparingly, as in the OG drink, to slightly lift the OJ to create a delicious melange.

The TPA Peach (Juicy) adds a touch of peach without overpowering and sits nicely in the background in a supporting role.

The INW Blackcurrant plays the part of Creme de Cassis in the OG recipe and adds the final layer of intrigue. 

2 days and she’s ready to go!

Sexy Beach
0.5% (INW) Blackcurrant
3% (FW) Blood Orange
1.5% (CAP) Cranberry
2% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
1% (INW) Shisha Orange

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Sexy Beach
> The classic summer cocktail...juicy, refreshing and delicious!
> 
> This is my interpretation of the classic summer cocktail, Sex on the Beach, famous the world over for its ability to instantly put you in a good mood!
> 
> Orange base
> FW Blood orange and INW Orange Shisha creates an authentic, rind and all, fresh orange juice base. The Shisha orange adds the fresh orange punch and balances the inherent bitter notes in the blood orange.
> 
> Cap cranberry is used sparingly, as in the OG drink, to slightly lift the OJ to create a delicious melange.
> 
> The TPA Peach (Juicy) adds a touch of peach without overpowering and sits nicely in the background in a supporting role.
> 
> The INW Blackcurrant plays the part of Creme de Cassis in the OG recipe and adds the final layer of intrigue.
> 
> 2 days and she’s ready to go!
> 
> Sexy Beach
> 0.5% (INW) Blackcurrant
> 3% (FW) Blood Orange
> 1.5% (CAP) Cranberry
> 2% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
> 1% (INW) Shisha Orange
> 
> View attachment 156333



Oh my word, this sounds fantastic !
Thanks @Rude Rudi , definitely want to try this

I think I only have 1 of the ingredients - but at least thats a start

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Anyone ever made a recipe that taste like this cans KOO fruit cocktail?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Been working on something like this, but changed quite a bit , I have a bottle that I can try tonight, and let you know,I may need to drop the one % by quite a bit. If you can wait I will gladly share what I have as it is one I really enjoy as well, problem is bottle lasts one day only.


Any updates on how this turned out @Room Fogger?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Any updates on how this turned out @Room Fogger?


Still in progress, the profile between the 2 concentrates vary too much, so back to single testers to see where it is at. Been a bit busy with the 2 big guys and university, but will hopefully be able to give this the attention it deserves from next weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Icee Pear

A refreshingly juicy, chilled, pear with a hint of vanilla...

This is another installment of my Icee range which sets out to pay homage to the splendor of single fruit varieties. My mission is to combine the best individual fruit flavors with a lick of cream and a touch of cooling to highlight their innate beauty, without adding any unnecessary complexity. I want the fruits to speak for themselves without being interrupted...

The pear layer is derived from my trusty pear duo, which, when combined, delivers and unbelievably realistic, fresh pear flavor.
FA Pear brings the juicy, run down your chin, pear whilst INW Pear adds the gritty texture, crunch and mouth feel.
Optional = Add 1% INW Pair of Pairs for an additional pear layer. I omitted this layer for the final recipe as the base was strong enough to hold it's own.

INW Shisha is my all time favorite vanilla & works a treat to add a little body and a touch of sweetness, to compliment the pear duo beautifully.

The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess without interfering with the pear flavor.

WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to increase the WS23 in increments of 0.25% if you prefer a colder kick. Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.

Give this baby 3 days to settle and enjoy!!

Icee Pear
0.5% (FA) Cream Fresh 
2.5% (FA) Pear 
2.5% (INW) Pear 
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla 
0.5% WS-23

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pango
A delicious mango & papaya blend celebrating the magnificence of FE Mango.

I have been searching for 'the' mango for the last 3 years to no avail... To achieve an authentic, fresh, perfectly ripe mango in DIY was was virtually impossible. Until now... 

Along came FE Mango and restored my faith in the search for the e-liquid mango kingdom's holy grail...the humble mango.
FE Mango is the quintessential mango flavour to date and I predict that it will become the go-to mango very, very soon. It perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango to be with zero, zip, zilch, nada room for improvement. The is the epitome of mango. Period.

At 4%, this is pure heaven and easily a solo ADV. I added a splash of TFA Papaya and a smidgen of Peach to create a mango forward melange of fresh, ripe fruit. The peach adds a slight peachiness without messing with our hero and keeps things nice and moist. 

I adore the inherent bitterness of Papaya, which perfectly balances the sweetness of the mango, whist adding to the mouthfeel with results in a thick, full vaping experience.

Give this baby 2 days or so to settle and be prepared to be transported to your ultimate oral glee...

Pango
4% (FE) Mango
2% (TPA) Papaya
1% (TPA) Peach (juicy)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Oh wow
@Rude Rudi , such great explanations and recipes!
I get excited just reading them - the Pango sounds amazing
Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn

Rude Rudi said:


> Pango
> A delicious mango & papaya blend celebrating the magnificence of FE Mango.
> 
> I have been searching for 'the' mango for the last 3 years to no avail... To achieve an authentic, fresh, perfectly ripe mango in DIY was was virtually impossible. Until now...
> 
> Along came FE Mango and restored my faith in the search for the e-liquid mango kingdom's holy grail...the humble mango.
> FE Mango is the quintessential mango flavour to date and I predict that it will become the go-to mango very, very soon. It perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango to be with zero, zip, zilch, nada room for improvement. The is the epitome of mango. Period.
> 
> At 4%, this is pure heaven and easily a solo ADV. I added a splash of TFA Papaya and a smidgen of Peach to create a mango forward melange of fresh, ripe fruit. The peach adds a slight peachiness without messing with our hero and keeps things nice and moist.
> 
> I adore the inherent bitterness of Papaya, which perfectly balances the sweetness of the mango, whist adding to the mouthfeel with results in a thick, full vaping experience.
> 
> Give this baby 2 days or so to settle and be prepared to be transported to your ultimate oral glee...
> 
> Pango
> 4% (FE) Mango
> 2% (TPA) Papaya
> 1% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
> 
> View attachment 156861


@Rude Rudi where do you get FE Mango?
Don't see it on BLCK vapour or on Flavour world....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

franshorn said:


> @Rude Rudi where do you get FE Mango?
> Don't see it on BLCK vapour or on Flavour world....



Will be uploaded soon if I remember correctly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

franshorn said:


> @Rude Rudi where do you get FE Mango?
> Don't see it on BLCK vapour or on Flavour world....



I managed to get me hands on some - Blck should have it available in a week or so - @Richio will let us know when it is available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Icee Mandarin

A tantalisingly refreshing, chilled, fresh mandarin vape...

Another addition to my Icee range, this time in the form of a lesser renowned citrus champion, the humble Mandarin. This mix celebrates this unique citrus varietal which is less sour but sweeter and more flavourful than it's well know brother/sister/cousin, the Orange.

FA Tanger is the star of the show and treated as such. It is an authentic representation of a fresh, sweet tangerine in all it's glory. There is a tinge of zest present which adds a stunning 'bite' when you least expect it.

Cap Sweet Tangerine keeps FA honest and prevents it from being too linear by boosting the sweetness a tad. Combined, these two provide an full burst of tangerine goodness!

The FA Cream provides some body & creaminess, allowing the fruit to show their full potential.

WS23 cools everything down without detracting from the stars of show. Feel free to start the WS23 off at 0.50% and adjust up if required.
Sub WS23 with Koolada at your preferred % if preferred.

Give this baby 3 days or so and she is ready to pop!

Icee Mandarin
1% (FA) Cream Fresh 
2% (CAP) Sweet Tangerine 
3% (FA) Tanger (mandarin) 
0.75% (OTHR) WS-23

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Now THIS is my kind of thread! Going to go through the recipes and pick some!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Carnival said:


> Now THIS is my kind of thread! Going to go through the recipes and pick some!


Mix ‘em all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

So here is my PMS - Peach Mango strawberry Ice vape







This is SNV approved and super delicious if i say so myself. If you love fruit vapes and ice then this will make anyone smile!

The three fruits blend together exceptionally well and is full of flavor.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporator00

StompieZA said:


> So here is my PMS - Peach Mango strawberry Ice vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SNV approved and super delicious if i say so myself. If you love fruit vapes and ice then this will make anyone smile!
> 
> The three fruits blend together exceptionally well and is full of flavor.


Looks gooood! Any subs on the mango? Rule 1 unfortunately applies for me there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Vaporator00 said:


> Looks gooood! Any subs on the mango? Rule 1 unfortunately applies for me there.



It really is that good, ive almost finished 30ml bottle since last night mixing. 

I would take a guess and say CBE Double Mango could work or even be beter, but i havent used it before but everyone says its an awesome mango.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> It really is that good, ive almost finished 30ml bottle since last night mixing.
> 
> I would take a guess and say CBE Double Mango could work or even be beter, but i havent used it before but everyone says its an awesome mango.


Just ordered CBE Mango this morning. going to do this as soon as it arrives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> Just ordered CBE Mango this morning. going to do this as soon as it arrives.



I have never used CBE Double Mango so not sure what it tastes like and if % would be the same so just do some research on the flavor on percentage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrick

StompieZA said:


> I have never used CBE Double Mango so not sure what it tastes like and if % would be the same so just do some research on the flavor on percentage



I would say that you would need to go higher with the CBE. 5% should be about right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> So here is my PMS - Peach Mango strawberry Ice vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SNV approved and super delicious if i say so myself. If you love fruit vapes and ice then this will make anyone smile!
> 
> The three fruits blend together exceptionally well and is full of flavor.


Almost payday need to get other consentrates then gonna mix this up I'm looking for more Fruity mixes
Thank you

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie

StompieZA said:


> So here is my PMS - Peach Mango strawberry Ice vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SNV approved and super delicious if i say so myself. If you love fruit vapes and ice then this will make anyone smile!
> 
> The three fruits blend together exceptionally well and is full of flavor.


Added Red Touch to my basket! Will definitely try this one! (But also with the CBE Double Mango)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

Smittie said:


> Added Red Touch to my basket! Will definitely try this one! (But also with the CBE Double Mango)


What can I sup Mango with forgot to order

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> So here is my PMS - Peach Mango strawberry Ice vape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SNV approved and super delicious if i say so myself. If you love fruit vapes and ice then this will make anyone smile!
> 
> The three fruits blend together exceptionally well and is full of flavor.


Great work. Absolutely recommended.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> Great work. Absolutely recommended.


Glad you like it! I need to make some more hahaha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> Glad you like it! I need to make some more hahaha
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Can I use Mango (TFA) instead of flavorah

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

The vaper said:


> Can I use Mango (TFA) instead of flavorah
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



You can probably try it, but FLV Mango makes this recipe what it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> You can probably try it, but FLV Mango makes this recipe what it is.


Thanks I mixed last night will test tonight all I could get was tfa

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

The vaper said:


> Thanks I mixed last night will test tonight all I could get was tfa
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Nah no problem, I never tried TFA so would not know lol so it might be better or worse or work just fine hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> Nah no problem, I never tried TFA so would not know lol so it might be better or worse or work just fine hahaha


Will see I used it at 2%but everything else is the same

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

The vaper said:


> Will see I used it at 2%but everything else is the same
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Keep us updated, keen to hear your feedback

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> Keep us updated, keen to hear your feedback


Will do

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Speedy_11 said:


> Good day,
> 
> Been just more than a week of me part of the DIY fam, made a few mixes(im a fruit guy) but its going okay) , see my stash below and let me know what recipes you can recommend :
> View attachment 159892



Hi @Speedy_11 and welcome to the wormhole that is DIY. I recommend you post your question here as this thread is for published recipes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> Keep us updated, keen to hear your feedback


Tested your PMS with only 2% Mango(TFA) and I like it
I can taste the Mango more than the other flavors but the black ice is cooling everything down in my throat lol
Gonna mix another 30ml this weekend and increase the Mango maybe 2.5% and test again
Thanks for the recipe

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

By the way I got demon killer alien wire today wrap 4 wraps with ID 3mm dual and tested it with PMS and I like

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Great feedback, Glad you like it bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Bactus
A fanciful combination of banana and cactus, what else?

Banana and cactus? Is this guy even serious? Well, one word: yessiree! When I first started with this mad combination, I was intrigued by the absurdness of the concept but it turned out, to coin a phrase, absolutely fabulous! The sweet, runty banana notes are kept in place and stunningly enhanced by the contrasting cactus, resulting in a one of a kind flavour combonation...

The banana combo is compliments of @Tootall and is, by far, the best banana combo around. The distinctive ‘fake banana’ FLV, with its natural, ripe banana creaminess blends perfectly with the equally ripe and runty WF Banana Puree to create a decadent banana ‘pudding’.

INW Cactus is such an intriguing flavour that it just fits here as if it was meant to be paired with banana all this time! The inherent, albeit slight, hints of pear and citrus is the perfect companion to blend with the banana base. INW has noted that Cactus pairs well with banana and a few recipes are about, so this is not a total hairball idea...

This is good off the shake.

Bactus
0.75% (FLV) Banana
1.25% (WF) Banana Purée
1% (INW) Cactus

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> Bactus
> A fanciful combonation of banana and cactus, what else?
> 
> Banana and cactus? Is this guy even serious? Well, one word: yessiree! When I first started with this mad combination, I was intrigued by the absurdness of the concept but it turned out, to coin a phrase, absolutely fabulous! The sweet, runty banana notes are kept in place and stunningly enhanced by the contrasting cactus, resulting in a one of a kind flavour combonation...
> 
> The banana combo is compliments of @Tootall and is, by far, the best banana combo around. The distinctive ‘fake banana’ FLV, with its natural, ripe banana creaminess blends perfectly with the equally ripe and runty WF Banana Puree to create a decadent banana ‘pudding’.
> 
> INW Cactus is such an intriguing flavour that it just fits here as if it was meant to be paired with banana all this time! The inherent, albeit slight, hints of pear and citrus is the perfect companion to blend with the banana base. INW has noted that Cactus pairs well with banana and a few recipes are about, so this is not a total hairball idea...
> 
> This is good off the shake.
> 
> Bactus
> 0.75% (FLV) Banana
> 1.25% (WF) Banana Purée
> 1% (INW) Cactus
> 
> View attachment 160498


Cool picture

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Blackpear
A delightful blend of juicy blackberries and crisp pear.

This idea was founded on a challenge in our local DIY group following the posting of a pic of a popular baby food purée called Pear and Blacberry. The combination of flavor seemed so obvious that I had to give it go! 

FW Blackberry is, in my view, the king of Blackberries as it encapsulates the essence of a true, fresh, blackberry in every sense. It is beatifully tart with the perfect amount of sweetness with zero floral notes, which is the nemesis of this fine berry. The innate earthyness compliments the earthy notes of the pear to perfection, resulting in a delishious medley of these unlikely bedfellows.

My trusty pear combo does the heavy lifting here to provide an unbelievably realistic, fresh pear flavor. FA Pear brings the juicy, run down your chin, pear whilst INW Pear adds the gritty texture, crunch and mouth feel. 

FA Cream blends our heroes together and adds a fabulous, creamy, mouthfeel to the stereotipal ‘watery’ fruits used. You could use FLV with pleasure but I have a secret love affair with FA Cream and I can simple not find it in myself to cheat!

This baby is pretty good off the shake but will meld to perfection after 3 to 5 days.

Blackpear
2.5% (FW) Blackberry
1% (FA) Cream Fresh
3% (FA) Pear
1.5% (INW) Pear

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That sounds very good - thanks @Rude Rudi !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NewOobY

Sup peeps, been a while so might as well post my daily salts .
Its a nice n sweet nutty fruit vibe, has an earthy feel to it. Vaped in a POD system and already finished one tank in the SXK BB, nic a bit much in there. So will lower when this last 30 or so ML is finished.

FA Lychee 5%
INW Marzipan 3%
CAP Harvest Berry 2%
INW Strawberry 2%
FLV Peach 1%
FA Polar Blast 1%
CAP Sweet Lychee 6%

50/50 @30mg nic

Haven't tried the above with normal juice 70/30, but i'm guessing thats to much flavour for that. Try reducing everything by 30%-50% to make normal juice. Doubt I will try, i'm into the MTL type vapes now.

Edit got some new flavours in yesterday, thanks blck 
New and improved of the above - this one is more lychee than Marzipan and funny story is lychee is down:

FLV Lychee 2%
INW Marzipan 3%
CAP Harvest Berry 4%
INW Strawberry Kiss 2%
FA Polar Blast 1%
INW Kiwi 3%
TFA Jackfruit 1%
CAP Sweet Lychee 4%

50/50 @20mg - but nic still klapping me on the BB. Next batch will be 10mg.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruwaid

Hi all.
Kindly need the help or push in the right direction from the master mixers out here.
So got the below concentrates part of a sale so it wasn't planned according to recipes. Can someone kindly give me just a few links or recipes that I can apply the below to? I have tried searching by flavour stash etc and not much luck on my end. All concentrates are by TFM:

Fruits:
- litchi
-peach
-strawberry
-lime
-mango
-naartjie
-grapeberry ice
-cherry
-banana
-apricot
-cactus
-dragonfruit
-watermelon
-apple
-apple sour
-blueberry

Also have a few desserts, sweeteners, coolers, etc but will get to those later.

Thank you in advance!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Ruwaid - what is TFM?
Is that the same as TFA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786

Silver said:


> Hi @Ruwaid - what is TFM?
> Is that the same as TFA?


Long story short Silver, they are suppliers of there own concentrates in SA, ive bought once from them wasnt to impressed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mofat786

I think they are called the flavor mill

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mofat786 said:


> I think they are called the flavor mill



Ah ok, it's their internal range of concentrates
Not too sure how many recipes you will find online for those
But maybe the DIY experts can advise you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Silver yes...never bought them before but got them for free as part of the deal so wasn't too phased. The Flavour Mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Ruwaid said:


> Hi all.
> Kindly need the help or push in the right direction from the master mixers out here.
> So got the below concentrates part of a sale so it wasn't planned according to recipes. Can someone kindly give me just a few links or recipes that I can apply the below to? I have tried searching by flavour stash etc and not much luck on my end. All concentrates are by TFM:
> 
> Fruits:
> - litchi
> -peach
> -strawberry
> -lime
> -mango
> -naartjie
> -grapeberry ice
> -cherry
> -banana
> -apricot
> -cactus
> -dragonfruit
> -watermelon
> -apple
> -apple sour
> -blueberry
> 
> Also have a few desserts, sweeteners, coolers, etc but will get to those later.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Nice stash you got there suhn . I've never used TFM so can't say. Try some single flavors first, of what you like. For instance we all know the following combo's work:
Peach and Appricot
Dragonfruit, litchi and strawberry
Lime, mango and naartjie
Watermelon, mango and apple

So do singles of each of those flavors first, see what percentage you need to get the flavor you want from them individually. Then start mixing them together one at a time - till you get the perfect vape . That's my advise when on a fact aka recipe finding mission.

Edit: Also when you get to the point of mixing them together make one of them a base flavor so up that percentage a bit, for now don't try to be fancy making em all base flavors if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@NewOobY that makes perfect sense bud! Simply put... thank you kindly! From the combos you recommended I can already see each base flavour!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy_11

Got my first batch of CBE concentrates and that double mango is 100% perfect done a 30ml batch last night and Strait away it was brilliant,letting it steep for 3 days and will test again.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA

Herewith my latest creation, A ICE's Berry mix with Black Currant that is good right after a good shake. Trying out my CBE Berry Mix Malaysian flavor here.

Berry X - With a bit of INW Cherry, this might be very very similar to XXX

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> Herewith my latest creation, A ICE's Berry mix with Black Currant that is good right after a good shake. Trying out my CBE Berry Mix Malaysian flavor here.
> 
> Berry X - With a bit of INW Cherry, this might be very very similar to XXX


Rule 1on the Berry, will have to try it at some stage though @StompieZA , been looking for something nice with black current in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Really a nice flavor, Enjoying it alot!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> Herewith my latest creation, A ICE's Berry mix with Black Currant that is good right after a good shake. Trying out my CBE Berry Mix Malaysian flavor here.
> 
> Berry X - With a bit of INW Cherry, this might be very very similar to XXX


@StompieZA , where did you get the cbe berry mix, been looking everywhere and can’t find it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> @StompieZA , where did you get the cbe berry mix, been looking everywhere and can’t find it.



From Flavourworld SA, Seems they the only ones that stock CBE

https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/malaysian-concentrates/products/malaysian-berry-mix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> From Flavourworld SA, Seems they the only ones that stock CBE
> 
> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/malaysian-concentrates/products/malaysian-berry-mix


Thanks meneer, don’t know how I missed that .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks meneer, don’t know how I missed that .



Only a pleasure Bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Speedy_11

Speedy_11 said:


> Got my first batch of CBE concentrates and that double mango is 100% perfect done a 30ml batch last night and Strait away it was brilliant,letting it steep for 3 days and will test again.
> View attachment 161751
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Need to drop the mango a bit and add more sweetner and ws but that 30 ml will not go to waste

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

I got my tropical Mango and double kiwi today can't wait to play around 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Bloody Fig

A fanciful blend of blood orange & fresh figs with a dab of dark chocolate.

This is a surprising pairing of two apparent contrasting fruits, but therein lies the beauty of this combination, and the joy of DIY experimentation.

FA Fig, when paired with a touch of Amber, provides a sweet and delicious, authentic fresh fig, not the dried/candied version many are accustomed to. This is not the same fig profile found in Fig Newton, which a sweet fig 'paste' with little flavor reference to the fresh version. Some describe the flavor as a mix between peach, pear and passion fruit which does describe some of the elements but does not tell the full story. The problem in describing a fruit is that each has its unique flavor properties and it is almost impossible to describe any taste to someone who have never tasted it. It is like trying to describe an apple to someone who have never tasted one - it is just about beyond the bounds of possibility without referencing something which it is similar to. 
To me, FA Fig is the quintessential fig.

FW Blood Orange is, despite it's new rival from FLV, still the undisputed king of oranges and just work better here. Somewhat bitter, slightly sweet blood orange with a hint of grapefruit sums up this beauty. It blends seamlessly with the Fig, to create a deep, somewhat unusual & familiar, deep fruit taste sensation.

HS Australian chocolate adds a touch of cocoa to compliment the inherent bitter notes form the blood orange. It keeps keeps the mix interesting by just sitting in the background with its mate, INW Shisha Vanilla, who needs no introduction...

Give this baby 3-5 days to mingle and let rip!!!

Bloody Fig
0.5% (HS) Australian Chocolate
2% (FW) Blood Orange
2.5% (FA) Fig Fresh
0.5% (FA) Liquid Amber
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## zandernwn

*DEWWY BOBA*
a Honeydew Bubble Milk Tea

I don't share recipes very often, but I really enjoyed this one. Give it a shot if you are looking for something new and exciting:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/147663#dewwy_boba_by_zander

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

*Bloody Ginger Reeta*
Blood Orange Margarita with Ginger

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/148303#bloody_ginger_reeta_by_zander

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zandernwn

*CTRL-Z*
Ruyan 4 Styled desert tobacco

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/146139#ctrl_z_by_zander

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

*Stoned Mango Crema Catalana*
Mango & Peach Catalan Creme

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/141885#stoned_mango_crema_catalana_by_zander

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Herewith my Frozen Berries which im quite proud of! Give it a go and give me some feedback

Frozen Berries

*Black Currant (Silver Line) CAP - 1%
Malaysia Berry Mix (FSA/CBE) - 4.5%
Raspberry (INW) - 0.5%
Super Sweet (CAP) 0.5%
Black Ice - 1.5%*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Here is another recipe i have been working on which i currently ADV and love to bits! If you love mango, these three will make you drool!

MangTrio

Banana Cream (TPA) - 3%
Double Mango (CBE) - 1.5%
Alphonso Mango (CBE) - 2.5%
Mango (FLV) - 1%
Super Sweet (CAP) - 0.5%
Black Ice - 1%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> *DEWWY BOBA*
> a Honeydew Bubble Milk Tea
> 
> I don't share recipes very often, but I really enjoyed this one. Give it a shot if you are looking for something new and exciting:
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/147663#dewwy_boba_by_zander


Thank you for sharing the recipe @zandernwn. I am asking the admins to move the recipe to the DIY Beverage Recipes thread in this forum if OK with you?

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please move to the DIY Beverage Recipes thread if @zandernwn approves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> *Bloody Ginger Reeta*
> Blood Orange Margarita with Ginger
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/148303#bloody_ginger_reeta_by_zander


Thank you for sharing the recipe @zandernwn. I am asking the admins to move the recipe to the DIY Beverage Recipes thread in this forum if OK with you?

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please move to the DIY Beverage Recipes thread if @zandernwn approves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> *CTRL-Z*
> Ruyan 4 Styled desert tobacco
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/146139#ctrl_z_by_zander


Thank you for sharing the recipe @zandernwn. I am asking the admins to move the recipe to the DIY Tobacco Recipes thread in this forum if OK with you?

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please move to the DIY Tobacco Recipes thread if @zandernwn approves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre

zandernwn said:


> *Stoned Mango Crema Catalana*
> Mango & Peach Catalan Creme
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/141885#stoned_mango_crema_catalana_by_zander


Thank you for sharing the recipe @zandernwn. I am asking the admins to move the recipe to the DIY Dessert & Candy Recipes thread in this forum if OK with you?

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please move to the DIY Dessert & Candy Recipes thread if @zandernwn approves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136

BumbleBee said:


> Here's one that I really enjoy:
> 
> Fruit Roll-up
> 
> TFA - Juicy Peach 5%
> TFA - Strawberry Ripe 2.5%
> Capella - Sweet Strawberry 2.5%
> 
> I mixed this up at 70VG and at 6mg it has a nice punchy throat hit, just shake and vape




Hi

I made a batch of this and let it steep for a while, it taste like nothing... 

is it recommended to increase the percentages?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

_*FBI - Forrest Berry ICE*_

Forrest Mix FA - 4%
Black Current CAP - 1%
Vanilla Swirl TFA - 1%
Super Sweet - 0.4%
Black ICE - 1%

A new recipe which i created this past weekend which i think is a great winner!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Larry

StompieZA said:


> _*FBI - Forrest Berry ICE*_
> 
> Forrest Mix FA - 4%
> Black Current CAP - 1%
> Vanilla Swirl TFA - 1%
> Super Sweet - 0.4%
> Black ICE - 1%
> 
> A new recipe which i created this past weekend which i think is a great winner!!



All hail the holy swirl! Looks good and love the name!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

A new recipe I been working on https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3122049/Berries+delicious

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrventerjaco

Vino1718 said:


> I present to you
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/86061#reaper_s_wrath_reaper_remix_by_vino1718



I am also obsessed with Reaper , going to give it a go for sure 

Thanks for the upload!


----------



## Vino1718

mrventerjaco said:


> I am also obsessed with Reaper , going to give it a go for sure
> 
> Thanks for the upload!



I have another version I'm working on. That one is a bit in the wrong direction. I recently and randomly bought FE Kiwi Strawberry and it smells similar to reaper. I believe its FW Kiwi Strawberry they using paired with FW Strawberry. I also thing the Kiwi brings the tart and sourness that I was missing. I might be wrong but I'll give it a go. I'll have to get FW Kiwi Strawberry first but FE might just be better seeing that they have quality flavours.

There is still one thing I'm missing that brings a sweet creamy vibe to it. Might be TFA/CAP Sweet Cream or some other cream/milk.

Edit: Updated the above recipe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718

@mrventerjaco have you tried Reaper Fresh before?


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> _*FBI - Forrest Berry ICE*_
> 
> Forrest Mix FA - 4%
> Black Current CAP - 1%
> Vanilla Swirl TFA - 1%
> Super Sweet - 0.4%
> Black ICE - 1%
> 
> A new recipe which i created this past weekend which i think is a great winner!!


Hi was wondering what I sub black ice with only place I could find black ice is at Blck vape and not gonna order only One concentrate from them and it's too far to drive for only one concentrate

Thanks 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

The vaper said:


> Hi was wondering what I sub black ice with only place I could find black ice is at Blck vape and not gonna order only One concentrate from them and it's too far to drive for only one concentrate
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Hi There, WS23 will work 100%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

The vaper said:


> Hi was wondering what I sub black ice with only place I could find black ice is at Blck vape and not gonna order only One concentrate from them and it's too far to drive for only one concentrate
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the miss spelling still early lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> Hi There, WS23 will work 100%


Thanks was thinking that and gonna try with polar Blast also have you ever tried extreme ice 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

The vaper said:


> Thanks was thinking that and gonna try with polar Blast also have you ever tried extreme ice
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



You can use any Ice concentrate at your preferred % but not menthol as its not the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> You can use any Ice concentrate at your preferred % but not menthol as its not the same.


Thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Vino1718 said:


> I have another version I'm working on. That one is a bit in the wrong direction. I recently and randomly bought FE Kiwi Strawberry and it smells similar to reaper. I believe its FW Kiwi Strawberry they using paired with FW Strawberry. I also thing the Kiwi brings the tart and sourness that I was missing. I might be wrong but I'll give it a go. I'll have to get FW Kiwi Strawberry first but FE might just be better seeing that they have quality flavours.
> 
> There is still one thing I'm missing that brings a sweet creamy vibe to it. Might be TFA/CAP Sweet Cream or some other cream/milk.
> 
> Edit: Updated the above recipe



Thank you @Vino1718 
The recipe is marked as private.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrventerjaco

Vino1718 said:


> @mrventerjaco have you tried Reaper Fresh before?



I have not tried it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrventerjaco

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @Vino1718
> The recipe is marked as private.





Vino1718 said:


> I have another version I'm working on. That one is a bit in the wrong direction. I recently and randomly bought FE Kiwi Strawberry and it smells similar to reaper. I believe its FW Kiwi Strawberry they using paired with FW Strawberry. I also thing the Kiwi brings the tart and sourness that I was missing. I might be wrong but I'll give it a go. I'll have to get FW Kiwi Strawberry first but FE might just be better seeing that they have quality flavours.
> 
> There is still one thing I'm missing that brings a sweet creamy vibe to it. Might be TFA/CAP Sweet Cream or some other cream/milk.
> 
> Edit: Updated the above recipe



Im waiting in anticipation, thank for the efforts, as mentioned the recipe has been marked as private, I can add sweat cream to mine and let you know if your interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Andre said:


> 26 September 2018. Here is a remix of this recipe. A much better mango juice all round. Thanks to all who drew our attention to CBE/FSA Double Mango.
> 
> *Double Mango Crack / Double Alphonso Mango Crack*
> CBE/FSA Double Mango 5.0 % (0r, even better, CBE/FSA Double Mango 2.5 % and FSA Malaysian Alphonso Mango 2.5 %)
> TFA Dragonfruit 2.0 %
> CAP Sweet Mango 1.0 %
> FA Fuji Apple 1.0 %
> TFA Papaya 0.5 %
> INW Cactus 0.5 %
> Add sweetener to your taste, I prefer it without.
> 
> Total flavour: 10.0 %



Finally got around to trying this. Added 1% WS23 and 0.5% sweetener. This is *AMAZEBALLS!!!!! 
*

@Andre You should consider working with @Richio to make this available as a VS One-Shot. Am sure you will sell a lot of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

X-Calibre786 said:


> Finally got around to trying this. Added 1% WS23 and 0.5% sweetener. This is *AMAZEBALLS!!!!!
> *
> 
> @Andre You should consider working with @Richio to make this available as a VS One-Shot. Am sure you will sell a lot of it.


Glad you like it @X-Calibre786, thank you for the feedback. Did you use the Double and Alphonso or just the Double?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Andre said:


> Glad you like it @X-Calibre786, thank you for the feedback. Did you use the Double and Alphonso or just the Double?


I did the Double and Alphonso mix

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

*Mango Fandango*

Been playing with mango alot and trying different ways to get even better mango and this my friends is a stunner! So i have added the sweet cream and meringue to help smoothed the mango and add a thickness to the recipe. The sweet cream works great with the mango and helps lift and give the mango even more body. After 2 days i was blown away at how much better it is.

The Double Mango and Alphonso mango can be subbed with FE Mango at 3.5%

*Recipe*
*Double Mango CBE/FSA - 2.5%
Alphonso Mango CBE/FSA - 3%
Sweet Cream DX TFA - 1%
Meringue FA - 0.5%
Banana Cream TPA - 3%
Black Ice BV - 1%
Super Sweet CAP - 0.5%*

SNV Approved, but 3 days steep makes it just that tad little bit better.

Recipe link here: https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3218790/Mango+Fandango

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> *Mango Fandango*
> 
> Been playing with mango alot and trying different ways to get even better mango and this my friends is a stunner! So i have added the sweet cream and meringue to help smoothed the mango and add a thickness to the recipe. The sweet cream works great with the mango and helps lift and give the mango even more body. After 2 days i was blown away at how much better it is.
> 
> The Double Mango and Alphonso mango can be subbed with FE Mango at 3.5%
> 
> *Recipe*
> *Double Mango CBE/FSA - 2.5%
> Alphonso Mango CBE/FSA - 3%
> Sweet Cream DX TFA - 1%
> Meringue FA - 0.5%
> Banana Cream TPA - 3%
> Black Ice BV - 1%
> Super Sweet CAP - 0.5%*
> 
> SNV Approved, but 3 days steep makes it just that tad little bit better.
> 
> Recipe link here: https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3218790/Mango+Fandango


Thanks will try it asap will try it first with banana cream(LA)
I used my tfa up this weekend on cushman

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

The vaper said:


> Thanks will try it asap will try it first with banana cream(LA)
> I used my tfa up this weekend on cushman
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



If i dont have TFA Banana Cream, i usually use Banana RF which works great. Im sure most Banana's here will work as it just helps boost the mango's flavor and dont really give a banana taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> If i dont have TFA Banana Cream, i usually use Banana RF which works great. Im sure most Banana's here will work as it just helps boost the mango's flavor and dont really give a banana taste.


I fell in love with Lorann it gives me more of those banana sweets candy flavour

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> Herewith my Frozen Berries which im quite proud of! Give it a go and give me some feedback
> 
> Frozen Berries
> 
> *Black Currant (Silver Line) CAP - 1%
> Malaysia Berry Mix (FSA/CBE) - 4.5%
> Raspberry (INW) - 0.5%
> Super Sweet (CAP) 0.5%
> Black Ice - 1.5%*


Feedback 

I only had Mixed Berries(CBE) so i mixed 10 ml to test.i can taste the Rasberry more than the Berries,kinda that the berries needed some help.Not sure if the mixed berries i got is the same as Malaysian Berry Mix.But its still vapeable.
I mixed another tester dropped the berrie mix by 0.5% and added 2% Forrest Mix.
And it kinda lifted the berries and it will definitely be ADV!!
I had to make a 50ml for my lady earlier she likes it alot.

Thanks for sharing will see whats the difference between Mixed Berries and Berry Mix i don't really think there is.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kkemc

learn a lot.

Thanks for share.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pango2
A delicious & thick tropical papaya cocktail.
A redux of my Pango recipe offering a much improved papaya forward fruit blend where papaya is the hero in place of mango.

As a seasoned vaper, I have moved on form mainstream fruits and, like many others, am sooooo over of the monotony of strawberry, apple and blueberry based fruit vapes. Luckily, mother nature has provided us with a veritable smorgasbord of fruity wonders, including the must underrated Papaya.

I love, love, love the inherent bitterness & body of TPA Papaya which lays the substructure here. It perfectly balances the sweetness of the other fruits, whilst boosting the mouthfeel to create a thick, full vaping experience.

FE Mango perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango. Used at 1%, it masterfully imparts the essence of mango & allows the mango to shine.

A splash of CAP Cantaloupe & a smidgen of Peach juicy keep things nice and moist & deepens the melange of fresh, ripe fruit without distraction.

FA Coconut enhances the creaminess & imparts a delicate, natural coconut edge. It is barely noticeable (which was the intention) and allows coconut haters the opportunity to experiment with this stunning multi-use beauty.

Give this baby 2 days or so to settle.

Pango2
2% (CAP) Cantaloupe 
1% (FA) Coco' (coconut) 
1% (FE) Mango 
3% (TPA) Papaya 
1% (TPA) Peach (juicy)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> Pango2
> A delicious & thick tropical papaya cocktail.
> A redux of my Pango recipe offering a much improved papaya forward fruit blend where papaya is the hero in place of mango.
> 
> As a seasoned vaper, I have moved on form mainstream fruits and, like many others, am sooooo over of the monotony of strawberry, apple and blueberry based fruit vapes. Luckily, mother nature has provided us with a veritable smorgasbord of fruity wonders, including the must underrated Papaya.
> 
> I love, love, love the inherent bitterness & body of TPA Papaya which lays the substructure here. It perfectly balances the sweetness of the other fruits, whilst boosting the mouthfeel to create a thick, full vaping experience.
> 
> FE Mango perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango. Used at 1%, it masterfully imparts the essence of mango & allows the mango to shine.
> 
> A splash of CAP Cantaloupe & a smidgen of Peach juicy keep things nice and moist & deepens the melange of fresh, ripe fruit without distraction.
> 
> FA Coconut enhances the creaminess & imparts a delicate, natural coconut edge. It is barely noticeable (which was the intention) and allows coconut haters the opportunity to experiment with this stunning multi-use beauty.
> 
> Give this baby 2 days or so to settle.
> 
> Pango2
> 2% (CAP) Cantaloupe
> 1% (FA) Coco' (coconut)
> 1% (FE) Mango
> 3% (TPA) Papaya
> 1% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
> 
> View attachment 185074


I loved the original Pango, the bitter angle of the Papaya made it a good vape even at 0 nicotine. i am definitely giving this a bash at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I have a recipe that I did some time ago.
I think it's time to share and hear the thoughts from the more experienced DIY'ers.

2ml naartjie
1ml citrus
1ml apple
1ml mango
2ml cream
2ml strawberry
2ml exotic fruit
Mix to get 100 ml(PG,VG, NIC,) you decide
Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk.
Because of the cream and citrus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> I have a recipe that I did some time ago.
> I think it's time to share and hear the thoughts from the more experienced DIY'ers.
> 
> 2ml naartjie
> 1ml citrus
> 1ml apple
> 1ml mango
> 2ml cream
> 2ml strawberry
> 2ml exotic fruit
> To 100ml base pg/vg nic
> Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk.
> Because of the cream and citrus.



Sounds interesting @Resistance 
What flavour house makes those flavours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Sounds interesting @Resistance
> What flavour house makes those flavours?


Sorry forgot to add. They are all the flavour mill concentrates

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pinita Colada
A luscious blend of juicy pineapple, mango & thick coconut cream

A twist on the traditional Pina Colada whilst staying true to the origins, albeit a virgin version. This version uses an alternative pineapple pairing, bolstered by sweet and juicy chucks of fresh mango...

The coconut base is nothing new - this combo is used in most Pina Colada recipes and it just works so well that I saw no need in reinventing the wheel. Each of these coconuts bring their unique characteristics to the party to form a deep & creamy coconut base without overwhelming the tropical fruit. The coconut trio is blended with FA Cream to fashion a delectable coconut cream worthy of the topical wonders about to be received...

The pineapple layer is comprised of a pairing which is a departure form the stock standard pineapple combos and brings a refreshing new dimension to this category. VT Sugarloaf & MB Funky Pineapple combines to form a succulent & authentic pineapple, set to rival the status quo. Naturally sweet without being candied and best of all, no tinned pineapple vibe!

FE Mango and FLV Mango adds another dimension by enhancing the tropical feel and prevents a linear vaping experience, often present in simple fruity vapes. The FLV Mango fortifies the authenticity of FE Mango and adds a delicious, almost 'dark' mango element to ensure it gets noticed through the pineapple puree.

Give this baby 5 days or so for the fruits to become friends.

Pinita Colada
2.5% FA Coco' (coconut) 
0.5% TPA Coconut Candy 
0.5% TPA Coconut Extra 
2% FA Cream Fresh 
3.5% MB Funky Pineapple 
1% FLV Mango 
2% FE Mango 
2% VT Sugarloaf Pineapple

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks for the recipe @Rude Rudi . I have tried many of your concoctions and have liked them all. 

I hope that you will be posting more frequently once again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the recipe @Rude Rudi . I have tried many of your concoctions and have liked them all.
> 
> I hope that you will be posting more frequently once again.



Yes, back in action after some time off!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Pinita Colada
> A luscious blend of juicy pineapple, mango & thick coconut cream
> 
> A twist on the traditional Pina Colada whilst staying true to the origins, albeit a virgin version. This version uses an alternative pineapple pairing, bolstered by sweet and juicy chucks of fresh mango...
> 
> The coconut base is nothing new - this combo is used in most Pina Colada recipes and it just works so well that I saw no need in reinventing the wheel. Each of these coconuts bring their unique characteristics to the party to form a deep & creamy coconut base without overwhelming the tropical fruit. The coconut trio is blended with FA Cream to fashion a delectable coconut cream worthy of the topical wonders about to be received...
> 
> The pineapple layer is comprised of a pairing which is a departure form the stock standard pineapple combos and brings a refreshing new dimension to this category. VT Sugarloaf & MB Funky Pineapple combines to form a succulent & authentic pineapple, set to rival the status quo. Naturally sweet without being candied and best of all, no tinned pineapple vibe!
> 
> FE Mango and FLV Mango adds another dimension by enhancing the tropical feel and prevents a linear vaping experience, often present in simple fruity vapes. The FLV Mango fortifies the authenticity of FE Mango and adds a delicious, almost 'dark' mango element to ensure it gets noticed through the pineapple puree.
> 
> Give this baby 5 days or so for the fruits to become friends.
> 
> Pinita Colada
> 2.5% FA Coco' (coconut)
> 0.5% TPA Coconut Candy
> 0.5% TPA Coconut Extra
> 2% FA Cream Fresh
> 3.5% MB Funky Pineapple
> 1% FLV Mango
> 2% FE Mango
> 2% VT Sugarloaf Pineapple
> 
> View attachment 189296



Sounds amazing @Rude Rudi !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SeekerZA

Any really good blackcurrent or grape recipy's to mix?


----------



## Rude Rudi

SeekerZA said:


> Any really good blackcurrent or grape recipy's to mix?



Try, Icy Grapey Vapey - two birds and all that...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SeekerZA

Will add to next order, thank you


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Try Icee Grape and Icee Berry from @Rude Rudi . They are both fantastic and easy to mix recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedy_11

Rude Rudi said:


> Pango2
> A delicious & thick tropical papaya cocktail.
> A redux of my Pango recipe offering a much improved papaya forward fruit blend where papaya is the hero in place of mango.
> 
> As a seasoned vaper, I have moved on form mainstream fruits and, like many others, am sooooo over of the monotony of strawberry, apple and blueberry based fruit vapes. Luckily, mother nature has provided us with a veritable smorgasbord of fruity wonders, including the must underrated Papaya.
> 
> I love, love, love the inherent bitterness & body of TPA Papaya which lays the substructure here. It perfectly balances the sweetness of the other fruits, whilst boosting the mouthfeel to create a thick, full vaping experience.
> 
> FE Mango perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango. Used at 1%, it masterfully imparts the essence of mango & allows the mango to shine.
> 
> A splash of CAP Cantaloupe & a smidgen of Peach juicy keep things nice and moist & deepens the melange of fresh, ripe fruit without distraction.
> 
> FA Coconut enhances the creaminess & imparts a delicate, natural coconut edge. It is barely noticeable (which was the intention) and allows coconut haters the opportunity to experiment with this stunning multi-use beauty.
> 
> Give this baby 2 days or so to settle.
> 
> Pango2
> 2% (CAP) Cantaloupe
> 1% (FA) Coco' (coconut)
> 1% (FE) Mango
> 3% (TPA) Papaya
> 1% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
> 
> View attachment 185074


 Good day im getting TFA cantaloupe will it work,and what can replace the coconut their was not any stock lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I have a recipe that I did some time ago.
> I think it's time to share and hear the thoughts from the more experienced DIY'ers.
> 
> 2ml naartjie
> 1ml citrus
> 1ml apple
> 1ml mango
> 2ml cream
> 2ml strawberry
> 2ml exotic fruit
> Mix to get 100 ml(PG,VG, NIC,) you decide
> Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk.
> Because of the cream and citrus.


Has anyone tried this yet?
I know naartjie isn't the in flavour right now. Was just hoping to get a little feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Speedy_11 said:


> Good day im getting TFA cantaloupe will it work,and what can replace the coconut their was not any stock lol



TFA Cantaloupe is not a very authentic flavour and more candied. It needs to be used at very high levels, which will through the balance of the recipe out completely. Do you have any other coconut? If so, you can sub with .50 FLV Coconut. No other sub will work here unfortunately - FA Cocunut is rather unique... I would suggest that you rather wait for the OG concentrates to fully enjoy the intended profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Rude Rudi said:


> Pango
> A delicious mango & papaya blend celebrating the magnificence of FE Mango.
> 
> I have been searching for 'the' mango for the last 3 years to no avail... To achieve an authentic, fresh, perfectly ripe mango in DIY was was virtually impossible. Until now...
> 
> Along came FE Mango and restored my faith in the search for the e-liquid mango kingdom's holy grail...the humble mango.
> FE Mango is the quintessential mango flavour to date and I predict that it will become the go-to mango very, very soon. It perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango to be with zero, zip, zilch, nada room for improvement. The is the epitome of mango. Period.
> 
> At 4%, this is pure heaven and easily a solo ADV. I added a splash of TFA Papaya and a smidgen of Peach to create a mango forward melange of fresh, ripe fruit. The peach adds a slight peachiness without messing with our hero and keeps things nice and moist.
> 
> I adore the inherent bitterness of Papaya, which perfectly balances the sweetness of the mango, whist adding to the mouthfeel with results in a thick, full vaping experience.
> 
> Give this baby 2 days or so to settle and be prepared to be transported to your ultimate oral glee...
> 
> Pango
> 4% (FE) Mango
> 2% (TPA) Papaya
> 1% (TPA) Peach (juicy)
> 
> View attachment 156861


Hi is there any other mango that i can sub with mango(FE)?

Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

The vaper said:


> Hi is there any other mango that i can sub with mango(FE)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



You can try FA Mango Indian Special, FLV Mango, Cap Sweet, Reka BUT all of these will give you a different profile form the intended profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Rude Rudi said:


> You can try FA Mango Indian Special, FLV Mango, Cap Sweet, Reka BUT all of these will give you a different profile form the intended profile.


Ok thanks I've never used Mango(fe)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crazyj

Good day fellow vapers. 
Question for the master mixers. 
So my wife is a smoker and is about to run out. So I've taken opportunity again to try and get her to give vaping a go once more. Last night I ordered a koko pod etc. So I want to mix up some bamango in MTL. what will be the best way to go about regarding the % of the normal recipe we know? I te ally want to mix it up asap to give it some steeping time before the mail arrives. Help would be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Crazyj said:


> Good day fellow vapers.
> Question for the master mixers.
> So my wife is a smoker and is about to run out. So I've taken opportunity again to try and get her to give vaping a go once more. Last night I ordered a koko pod etc. So I want to mix up some bamango in MTL. what will be the best way to go about regarding the % of the normal recipe we know? I te ally want to mix it up asap to give it some steeping time before the mail arrives. Help would be greatly appreciated



When i MTL i go 55/45 VG/PG. 9mg to 12mg nic. and about 30% to 50% more in terms of concentrates. 
Pretty much end up adding like 2 to 3ml of PG into the VG and concentrate mix because the conc and PG Nic take up all the PG space. and thats for a 60ml juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj

Thank you very much for the info. I will follow this guideline as I've seen some recipes that has up to 30% total flavour and I think it's way 2 much. Those were also nic salt recipes so wasn't sure if this was the reason for the high %. 
Thanks for the response

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I have a recipe that I did some time ago.
> I think it's time to share and hear the thoughts from the more experienced DIY'ers.
> 
> 2ml naartjie
> 1ml citrus
> 1ml apple
> 1ml mango
> 2ml cream
> 2ml strawberry
> 2ml exotic fruit
> Mix to get 100 ml(PG,VG, NIC,) you decide
> Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk.
> Because of the cream and citrus.


@Grand Guru
Tweak if necessary.im looking for feedback on this recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> @Grand Guru
> Tweak if necessary.im looking for feedback on this recipe.


This looks very tempting. Thanks buddy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I have a recipe that I did some time ago.
> I think it's time to share and hear the thoughts from the more experienced DIY'ers.
> 
> 2ml naartjie
> 1ml citrus
> 1ml apple
> 1ml mango
> 2ml cream
> 2ml strawberry
> 2ml exotic fruit
> Mix to get 100 ml(PG,VG, NIC,) you decide
> Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk.
> Because of the cream and citrus.


@Blends Of Distinction .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Resistance said:


> @Blends Of Distinction .


Thank you 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Tweak if necessary. Feedback appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak

Resistance said:


> I have a recipe that I did some time ago.
> I think it's time to share and hear the thoughts from the more experienced DIY'ers.
> 
> 2ml naartjie
> 1ml citrus
> 1ml apple
> 1ml mango
> 2ml cream
> 2ml strawberry
> 2ml exotic fruit
> Mix to get 100 ml(PG,VG, NIC,) you decide
> Steep time 2wks minumum 1 wk.
> Because of the cream and citrus.


Concentrate brands??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

takatatak said:


> Concentrate brands??


It's up there, they're all TFM brand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Andre said:


> Yeah, the creator says the Apple turned on the light switch for him.


An Apple a Day keeps the doctor away!

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Havent posted any of my recipes in a while but made this one recently and its a winner!





*Island Exotic*
A sweet explosion of exotic fruits each adding their own juicyness to the mix

Mango FE - 2.5%
Lychee FRA - 2%
Mixed Berry CAP - 2%
Jelly Candy CAP - 1%
Super Sweet - 1%
Black Ice - 1%

Thanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

StompieZA said:


> Havent posted any of my recipes in a while but made this one recently and its a winner!
> 
> View attachment 203360
> View attachment 203360
> 
> 
> *Island Exotic*
> A sweet explosion of exotic fruits each adding their own juicyness to the mix
> 
> Mango FE - 2.5%
> Lychee FRA - 2%
> Mixed Berry CAP - 2%
> Jelly Candy CAP - 1%
> Super Sweet - 1%
> Black Ice - 1%
> 
> Thanks


Ah crap... guess I'm flavor shopping again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## StompieZA

CJB85 said:


> Ah crap... guess I'm flavor shopping again!



Note that FRA - Frandy is BLCK vapour's inhouse brand so if you buy, order from them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Kiai

Not sure if any of you have tried Unicorn Vomit by Vapor Raven. Sorry new so cannot post a link.

sugar cookie fw 2
Sweet cream tfa 2
Unicorn vomit fw 4

I made this and did not concentrate so I used sugar cookie by FW instead of CAP. Best mistake of my life. I love it. I have since made it with CAP but its just not the same to me.

I admit I am a noob but have to add that of all my tanks the flavor pops in the Blotto rta. I put nothing else in my Blotto and have gone through 500ml in 2 months. Yes I know serious habit and sadly I vape more then just this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

there is nothing sad about vaping @Kiai

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

What is the flavour profile of the unicorn vomit flavour?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

*Unicorn Vomit*


*Flavor/Aroma* Mixed Fruit
*Color* Clear
*Country Of Origin* USA
*Solubility* Soluble in water

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Any lekker new fruit recipes you lekker lot feel like sharing please?

need some new lekkerness

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Don't know if this one has been mentioned yet.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=passionade

This one certainly hits the mark, it was on special for Black Friday from Blck and I thought I would treat myself to a one shot. I have it on the Vapefly and a semi mech 0.3 Ohms

When it is described as being passionade, the description is spot on. I get passion fruit, lemon, and fizzy. Straight out of the bottle shake and vape, all those individual flavours are there and combine to make a really nice vape. It is sweet enough to take the enamel off your teeth and whilst that is not my thing I am sure that it will appeal to many. Not the point though, it is a well made and put together flavour and very pleasant to vape. Can't fault it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> Don't know if this one has been mentioned yet.
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=passionade
> 
> This one certainly hits the mark, it was on special for Black Friday from Blck and I thought I would treat myself to a one shot. I have it on the Vapefly and a semi mech 0.3 Ohms
> 
> When it is described as being passionade, the description is spot on. I get passion fruit, lemon, and fizzy. Straight out of the bottle shake and vape, all those individual flavours are there and combine to make a really nice vape. It is sweet enough to take the enamel off your teeth and whilst that is not my thing I am sure that it will appeal to many. Not the point though, it is a well made and put together flavour and very pleasant to vape. Can't fault it.


I was keen up until the enamel removing sweetener quip but I think I’ll definitely give it a go.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LeislB

Paul33 said:


> I was keen up until the enamel removing sweetener quip but I think I’ll definitely give it a go.


Recipe is available on all the flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rude Rudi said:


> Icee Berry
> 1% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
> 0.5% WS-23


I'm wanting to mix this but I can't find Forrest Mix by FA so is there a subsitute to it? I'm in the UK so things are different up here.

I do wonder if this is the one - https://vapable.com/product/forest-fruits-flavour-art-concentrate-10ml/

I buy regularly from this online shop as they've always been reliable and delivery is fast plus if I buy stuff over £10, I get free delivery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> I'm wanting to mix this but I can't find Forrest Mix by FA so is there a subsitute to it? I'm in the UK so things are different up here.
> 
> I do wonder if this is the one - https://vapable.com/product/forest-fruits-flavour-art-concentrate-10ml/
> 
> I buy regularly from this online shop as they've always been reliable and delivery is fast plus if I buy stuff over £10, I get free delivery.



Thats the same concentrate.

You can also add 2% FA Mad Fruit to the mix for some extra fruitiness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Teunh

If you are in the UK check chefsflavours.co.uk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RainstormZA said:


> I'm wanting to mix this but I can't find Forrest Mix by FA so is there a subsitute to it? I'm in the UK so things are different up here.
> 
> I do wonder if this is the one - https://vapable.com/product/forest-fruits-flavour-art-concentrate-10ml/
> 
> I buy regularly from this online shop as they've always been reliable and delivery is fast plus if I buy stuff over £10, I get free delivery.



Hi, yes it is the same thing - just a slightly different name. 
Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rude Rudi said:


> Hi, yes it is the same thing - just a slightly different name.
> Enjoy!!!


I see what they did there - they didn't put in the full name as it's shown in the picture so I'll notify them as I'm a member on their FB group - it will make it easier to search for it next time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Rude Rudi would it be possible for you to edit your original recipe post and add notes that apparently FA has rebranded FA Forest Fruit Mix to adapt to some law in the UK to be able to sell more than 10ml at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

@RainstormZA also check out Totally wicked 

https://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.uk/e-liquids/ranges/mix-your-own-e-liquid

i have aquired some of thiers and they are good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Teunh

Mango pineapple. S&V

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## alex1501

"Green Bastard" - unique, refreshing and pleasant. No need for sweetener. Real keeper. 

2% Guanabana FLV
2% Kiwi FA
3% Sweet Guava CAP

Hats off to YippYo at ATF
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/153649#green_bastard_by_yippyo
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3241782/Green Bastard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

I need some new and yum recipes to mix please. 

Can you please post your current favourite fruity recipes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

